# IUI Girls TTC Part 220



## rjmett

New home ladies ​
Happy Chatting 

xxx


----------



## KG

Oh, that was odd, the thread was locked whilst I was posting, so I'll try again...

Hi ladies, I'm keeping up with your news even if not posting and just wanted to send hugs to Hasina.

Hasina, hun, I'm hoping that this is the month for you and that you don't have to go through this again, but in case you do, I can't understand why your clinic don't do more to control your ovulation. If you were injecting rather than using clomid they would be able to monitor you and make you ovulate when you need to so you don't have to keep going through all this horrible added stress. Hopefully this month will be the one for you and it won't matter, but I feel really cross with your clinic on your behalf.
Take care and try and relax a bit now (impossible, I know)
Kx


----------



## shenagh1

Hey ladies! Just a quick one as on the phone just wanted to say finger crossed for hasina! Hope ur ok and ur doc didn't hurt u too much, how horrible its just not ur day is it chick xx 

Love to all! Hope all those stimming etc are keeping well xxx


----------



## Lilly27

Hi all, 

Hasina sounds like a nightmare, they also said my cervix was to thick but when I had my 1st iui the nurse said there was no problem, but it didn't work so I'm wondering if it's a problem for us!  I hope your resting! 
 
bonijade im hoping its a posivitve sign for you it does sound so with my first iui i didnt have any signs until the day i my af came so fingers crossed for you and try not to give up hope  

I'm on day 4 of taking clomid, double dose, scan on Monday! 

Thinking of  u all


----------



## rjmett

Sorry KG my fault, we must have been doing things at the same time! I hope you hadn't lost a huge post


----------



## Poppets Mammy

Please Please  

As you all know I am having a TX break. I thought it would be a great, not having to think about medications and injections etc (which it is) and a good idea to give my body some time without medication as I've been on some sort of hormones for 18months solid now. BUT I feel terrible. I've had a constant fuzzy headache for a few days now and nothing shifts it. Every now and again I get stabbing pains in my eyes, blurry vision, the room starts spinning and I just want to throw up. It's like a migraine but comes and goes. Someone at work suggested that maybe I was suffering withdrawal symptoms from the meds as I've been on them so long. Has anybody heard of this or experienced it. I'm starting to get a little concerned as it's been going on for a few days now. I can't think of anything else it could be. 

Please please help and advise me, I feel ill  

XxX


----------



## shenagh1

Forever- I'm sure if its the same with me but I haven't had any meds from the start of may and have had sore heads etc since! I have had migraines, blurry eyes stiff neck, a rash and nausea, I thought it was a cluster migraine lasting days! Now I'm beginning to think its more! And to know someone else has something similar is actually quite strange xx


----------



## Poppets Mammy

Shenagh - That is really strange!! I'm glad that you've replied, it's reassuring to know that I'm not going   and someone else is feeling the same. I really feel rotten. Don't know whether I should be informing the clinic about it. I'm going away at the weekend and I'm   it's settled.
Does anyone else know of this and can hopefully help us??
X


----------



## hasina

hi all noe here goes with some personals...

forever    sorry ur not feeling too well i havnt had any feelings like that.. make an appointment at the g.p get some blood test done, just incase u lacking in on any vitamins or anything... xx

lilly27 hiya hun... aww hun all i can say is it was really bad my cervix is high up hun... that why they always find it difficault even on smear test
how u getting on with the clomid, iv been soo emotional this cycle.. hope ur scan goes well hun ... goodluck

shenagh the doc was really hard on me.com i was crying hun.. thankyou soo much of thinking about me and send all the wishes.. dont no what i would do without u ladies...

kg hay hun thanx for ur supporting post it makes me feel good..
my clinic wont actually trigger me that early and specially that i ovulated early this month. and also i not long gone for my day 10 scan which was on tuesday the womb lining was only 4. something and 3 folicles around 10,11, and i think 13.. it need to go to 17 or somthing that why maybe.
but boi i tell u what i defo would of missed this cycle as well if i had listened to what they wer saying to come back on friday..
how are u doing hun? hope ur doing ok... make shore ur resting as well... xxx

jodie how are u doing hun...?? seem very quiet.. hope ur ok hun...


----------



## hasina

sorry couldnt finish the rest of personal and how can i forget.
*hakunamatat, bonijade, eva, lynn, catherinettc missy thankyou all u ladies that have me supporting with all ur kind words dont no wher i would be.. 
today was a very bad experience i had.. hope no one on here never goes through in what i went through today...
wishing u all lovely ladies all the best.. we will all get there ladies hang in there xx love u loads .. u ladies have done so much for me today by posting comforting words...*

afm tbh only rested about an hour.. im a person that cant sit in one place.. soo been cleaning around... didnt give the little one to after school club today as didnt think had have the energy to pick her up and specially after the incident we had with the car..
so dh picked her up and dropped her off home..
i am off untill next wed, dh wants me to take time off to relax..

thankyou all once again u have helped me soo much by even listening to me..
love u all


----------



## TeamT

Hi

We are new around here, and wanted first of all to say hello. Its great to know that there are other people going through some of this emotional minefield. Its hard to talk to off-line friends whose experience is seemingly so different.

We are a lesbian couple who have had 3 attempts at IUI and 1 with clomid. So far only negatives. We are struggling a bit to know where to go next; recent test results showed V has a very low AMH (0.831 pmol/L) but before that all the tests had been 'normal'. The RE says there is still a chance she can get pregnant, but everything we read on forums suggests this is a long shot. Its hard to know who to listen to! Does anyone else have any wisdom on low AMH but normal FSH? Ultrasound scans showed a good number of antral follicles and endometrial lining was fine. When we used clomid, there were 4 mature follicles which would suggest there isn't a problem. Does anyone know if follicles can be empty? 

The other thing that is going through our minds is that conception is happening, but not implantation; V feels sick etc so it seems like something has changed, but then negative results and periods. Any tips around on how to improve implantation chances. The clinic helpfully say 'don't lift anything heavy'... and nothing else.

We are also just not sure what to expect... what would be an 'average' number of times to try? Are we just impatient?! We are getting (very) sad, quite frustrated and increasingly poor!

Thanks

V and L


----------



## bonijade

Thanks for the replies girls.  I bit the bullet today and actually purchased my first ever pregnancy test.   

I've never even got that far before, as evil witch aunt flo is never more than a couple of days late for me, if at all. Never had a BFP!  I'm hoping I hold out until Monday morning and I actually get to try it out....... but if not, it has a date until 2013


----------



## hasina

Bonijade ur sooo funny, hang in ther ul be fine...
I'm hoping and got my fingers cross for u hun xxx so u won't need to use that test no later then ur otd and hopefully no mire need to buy any wants u have the positive?
By then way doesn't ur clinic give u 1 test for otd? Because mines do...


----------



## sparklyme!

Hi Ladies!
Just signing back on.............just starting cycle number 2 1/2! Had baseline scan yesterday....3 smalll follicles there waiting to get pumped up by stimming! Lets hope all goes as well as last time apart from , of course, the BFN!
My body decided to ovulate on day 16  and AF arrived on day 23 - wednesday .....so starting new cycle a few days early. The nurse worried me tho.....when i told her that she said ........you do have the progesterone pessaries? Usually my cycles are 26/28 days. I was assuming it was the drugs from the last cycle that had caused my AF to arrive early? 
Good luck to all girls this month.XXXXXX


----------



## JacH

Hasina, you are not at all selfish to want another one- I am exactly the same. I can't bear that my little boy is an only as I had a brother and a sister and we are all so close.
Bonijade I also test on Monday but I'm having a real low day. I spent yesterday thinking I had all the right symptoms and today thinking all the wrong ones. I definitely feel like my period is about to start but that would be very early for me as it's not due till next week and it's never early, only late. I do have to stop imagining all the symptoms- it's making me crazy !
I am so nervous about Monday I feel sick.


----------



## hasina

sparkleme  just wanted to say goodluck hun with this cycle, i too have been messed around this cycle.. dont know wyt i have ovulated soo early at day 11..
i have a cycle of 28days.. just worried about otd  what ever result i get good or bad wont believe it untill the due date that my period ment to start..
with my last 2nd cycle i had my period date first then the otd... soo i did test early as in 3days early before otd.. but with that result i did end up with bfp..

jach hay hun, im assuming that u know exactly in how i feel..
but all those ladies out there that are really desperate for a child, 
heart goes out to them.. even though i do have 1 dd im still desperate for a sibling for my 7year old dd..
try not to symptom stop hun its hard enough the whole 2ww to drag on..
monday not that far wish u all the best hoping for bfp for u hun xxx


----------



## hasina

*sorry ladies ive been making soo much mistake in writing as i type quickly so bare with me  think i try to be too super fast *


----------



## shenagh1

Morning all, 
Just hiding out in the back of work, and thought I'd pop in to say hi, I hope ur all well
Hasina- how u feeling now hun? Better I hope, I don't think its selfish to want another child, I want LOADS but need to get 1 first lol

Good luck to u two ladies testing mon I say a wee prayer over the weekend for u and ur BFP's xx hi to the rest pop back in later


----------



## Keeping busy

Hasina, sounds like you had an absolute mare. Really hope it works for you, am  . I would be so mad   with your clinic if I was you. Hopefully you won't be needing them again if it all works.
Shenga, your like me, checking in when ever you can.  I'm on a study day and couldn't resist popping in to say hello- can't do it at work as don't have Internet on my phone and all our computers are monitored.
Jach and Bonijade, good luck for Monday. I'm testing Wednesday and finding it hard not to symptom spot. I have been in a stinking bad mood for the past two days, everything and I mean everything is annoying me and yesterday I had the tinniest tinniest bit of dark brown in my discharge (tmi - sorry!) 
I am going proper loopy    and tonight I'm on a work night out - let's hope theres not to many questions about why I'm not drinking.
Sparkleyme, hope those follies grow nice and big for you.
Sorry forever, I can't be of any help at all but would give your clinic a ring, better to be on the safe side. You feeling any better?
Take care all xx


----------



## sparklyme!

Hi Keeping Busy - Hope things go well for you.  I understand what it is like to symptom spot......google the sympton.......look on here........... 'is it real?' or have i imagined it , The spotting could be a good sign.....? It could be implantation bleeding? Think positive!  I can not quite believe I am on another cycle too! Fingers crossed. 
So sorry girls who have also replied I have not quite got the hang or remeberimng everyones names and typing replies!!!


----------



## Keeping busy

Thanks Sparkleyme. Just looking back at your last post, regarding the pessaries. Did you have any? I always have a short cycle and was in for my 2nd basting less than four weeks after my first. 
Question about the site - why do some peoples names have a white box next to them and some have a green box? Only just noticed it for the first time
take care all xx


----------



## shenagh1

Keeping busy- its good to know its not annoying that I keep "popping in" when not stimming!
Came home from work there ladies and there is my hall was a letter from the royal hospital with my first IVF appointment!!!! :S I didn't even know my consultant had refferred me all that long ago but apparently my appointment is "priority" xx
FREAKING OUT :/


----------



## rjmett

TeamT said:


> Hi
> 
> We are new around here, and wanted first of all to say hello. Its great to know that there are other people going through some of this emotional minefield. Its hard to talk to off-line friends whose experience is seemingly so different.
> 
> We are a lesbian couple who have had 3 attempts at IUI and 1 with clomid. So far only negatives. We are struggling a bit to know where to go next; recent test results showed V has a very low AMH (0.831 pmol/L) but before that all the tests had been 'normal'. The RE says there is still a chance she can get pregnant, but everything we read on forums suggests this is a long shot. Its hard to know who to listen to! Does anyone else have any wisdom on low AMH but normal FSH? Ultrasound scans showed a good number of antral follicles and endometrial lining was fine. When we used clomid, there were 4 mature follicles which would suggest there isn't a problem. Does anyone know if follicles can be empty?
> 
> The other thing that is going through our minds is that conception is happening, but not implantation; V feels sick etc so it seems like something has changed, but then negative results and periods. Any tips around on how to improve implantation chances. The clinic helpfully say 'don't lift anything heavy'... and nothing else.
> 
> We are also just not sure what to expect... what would be an 'average' number of times to try? Are we just impatient?! We are getting (very) sad, quite frustrated and increasingly poor!
> 
> Thanks
> 
> V and L


----------



## rjmett

Hi Team T - have merged your post with the main IUI treatment thread as you will definately get a response from the lovely girls in here


----------



## bonijade

Hi Team T, welcome to the iui board, I'm new on here too, but everyone seems real nice, you gals should fit in fine, x

To Keeping Busy, it would appear the 'box' appears green when that forum member is online and white when they are offline, didn't know but hovered my mouse cusor over it and that's what the words were that came up

So off to bed, so I don't spend all night working out how many hours and minutes I have to wait to take my first pg test (currently CD25, otd Monday CD2.


----------



## TeamT

Hi Bonijade

Thanks for the welcome. It seems people all know each other which is nice but a bit like crashing someone else's party!

Good luck with the waiting - hope you get lots of relaxation  Is this your first try?

V @ TeamT


----------



## hasina

Teamt hay hun welcome, and ur not crashing someones party..
we are all going through the problem here.
youll get to know everyone as u read along...
we are all here for each other, dont know what i would do without all the lovely ladies here..
hoping that ur first cycle ends up with a bfp..

bonijade i honestly dont blame u for counting how long u got till testing..
do u feel any diffrent?
fingers and toes are crossed for u hun.. xxx


----------



## Poppets Mammy

Hello Ladies, thought I'd bring our list over to our new home, it's a bit out of date so please update yourself, I'm loosing track of where people are in their TX with me not coming on as much.

Stimming 
AmyBxxx - baseline scan 10th May
Brookie - ?
Lynn1303 - first scan mon 16th may
Hasina -

2ww 
Candle - OTD 27th Apr
BettyJ - OTD ?
Bonijade - OTD 23rd May
Jodie K - OTD 23rd May
Keeping Busy - ODT 25th May

Ruby - EDD 01/11/11
Hopingagain - EDD 17/11/11
Wishing & Dreaming - EDD ??
Mina Moo - EDD
Hellsbells26 - EDD 09/12/11
Wolla - early scan 17/5/11 EDD - Jan 2012
KG - early scan 13/5/11 Edd Jan 2012
Dollface - EDD 1/1/12

Inbetween cycles 
Cupcake - Changing clinics 
Suziewong - Waiting to start IVF
Charlie - Scan 19th April
Helenx - Waiting to try again
Missy - Waiting for ICSI consultation
Catherine - IVF consultation 6th May
Olga - Awaiting review
Pixie22 -
Katie Kate -
Aimees -
Shenagh 1 - waiting for consultant to return from his jollies!
Hopefullyvsoon - OTD 10th May
Forever Hopeful- Having a Tx break and going on holiday with DH

Bonijade, Jodie and Keeping sending lots of  vibes your way for you OTD,  for some more BFP's on here. Good luck
 to all those stimming, hope your growing some juicy follicles 
 to everyone else and a big Welcome to TeamT  
Hasina and Amy, I hope your well 

I'm getting ready to go on my Jollies now so you prob won't here from me for a few days, I'm feeling a tad better, not sure if I had a bit of a virus or it was withdrawal from the meds (I'm sticking with that one though as DH believes it was that and I'm getting lots of sympathy ) Shenagh I hope you feeling better as well Hun, the things we go through eh!!

​


----------



## aimees

Hi Team T, 
Welcome to the thread. I'm not on here as much because I'm moving to IVF soon, but I have had 3 failed IUIs. 
I also have a low AMH but normal FSH, and a decent antral follicle count, and the same age as you. 
You might want to introduce yourself over on the thread relevant to us ladies with low AMH: 
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=262352.0
You'll get loads of info there. There's definitely things you can do if you have low AMH. There are supplements you can take to boost your AMH, and you can probably get more advice on lining help, and everyone is very supportive. 
Xx


----------



## olga74

Good night everyone, 

Been working crazy hours and got a call today to go back in at 6am tomorrow (I know someone asked - I'm in the police in Ireland).  I was expecting to be off and maybe catch up on some sleep but not to be.  Still Wednesday and life should be back to normal.  But still no AF!!! Day 46 and counting.  My longest cycle was 56 days so I can't see the clinic giving me anything to induce it.  (again, someone mentioned something - kinda out of it and only awake cause my pj's are in the dryer!!  )

But we also had a chat last night and if I don't get my AF in the next 2 week we're going to take a break - I've a week away with work in June and no matter how understanding they are I can't cancel out, then we've a week away with our scuba diving club.  I don't want the worry of basting day cause it's freaked me out before.  

Sorry for the lack of personals, can just about manage my own name, but I'll catch up next week.  Welcome to the new ladies - you'll find this a great site.

Chat soon, 

Olga xx

PS just to add to the mix - our application forms for adoption came in the post last week - barely looked at them but I'm generally good at forms and paperwork so should only take a couple of weeks to organise then we're on that roller coaster too!! How     are we.....


----------



## hasina

justa quick 1 from me as i have my family coming over for lunch..

olga hope af arrives soon for u soo u can get on with the tx...

* a quick question for everyone, wanted to know has anyone gone in for an insem on day 12? i had a follicle on day 10 that was 13mm and the other 2 wer around 10 and 11..
but funny enough only 1 got ovulated on the insem day showed on the scan.
has anyone had a positive outcome?
i seem to think this cycle wont work out for me as i ovulated early and my follicle would be around 16 if its the most for the insem day i had..
i know follicle need to be over 17 at least just wondering if anyone has been on the same boat as me...*

goodluck to all the ladies that are testing next week..
and for all that are going for scans hope those juicy follicles are growing..
for those with bfp hope u ladies are doing well

hi to everyone else will do some personals later...


----------



## hakunamatata

hasina i was told follies needed to be 16, so hopefully all well xx

olga i cant believe youre still waiting on af, here's a little dance for you                - can you apply for adoption at the same time as treatment in your area? i know we have to have closed the door on fertility and usually have 6 months break x good luck hun 

bonijade and jac good luck for tomorrow, would be fantastic to see some good news on here xx

hello all the girlies, hope youre enjoying your weekend xx


----------



## Jodie K

Hi Girls,

Just a quick post from me, sorry I havnt been on here in a while, the 2ww was absolutely doing my head in, so was trying not to think about things, but I tested this morning (1 day early) and its a   for me!!   
I'm disappointed, but hopefully going to have another go straight away!  I dont know why we got a BFP on the first 2 goes, and now 2 failed attempts - the only difference is that I have used progesterone supplements for the last 2 goes, so I think I'll loose them next time...
Bonijade & Jach - I hope you get better results tomorrow  
Hasina - hopefully if the first egg wasnt mature enough the   will still be there when the other 2 decide to ovulate  
Hi to everyone else   xx


----------



## hakunamatata

Jodie im so sorry hun, looking at your history youve had a hard time of it. well done on picking yourself up to bound into a next go. this fertility lark is such an unpredictable game.    hope you get in a glass of wine before you go again xx


----------



## Jodie K

Thanks Hakunamatata, I will be having a few sneaky vodkas before we go again!!   Bless you for your kind words, I try not to think how rubbish this journey has been, I'll only cry!! I see you havnt had an easy time either, it'll be all the more special for us, when it does happen!!    xx


----------



## TeamT

Thanks Aimees, I've dropped a post on the low-AMH thread to see if anyone has any inspiration. I'm generally a bit confused by the low AMH as it seems to contradict all the other results (eg lining also was fine etc), but 4 failed IUIs mean something isn't working right... and I'm still very much trying to get my head around what things mean.

Hope the IVF goes well for you  

[email protected]


----------



## Jodie K

Cupcake - its great to see you back  , and so glad you feel in a good place!! The success rates at your new clinic sound great - so hopefully it will work on your first go!   I asked the clinic if I can use the progesterone (thought it might help to not miscarry) they said they werent sure if it would help, but shouldnt do any harm, so I think its up to me basicially if I use it...  Hopefully AF should arrive for me the middle of this week, so we can be cycle buddies!!   xx


----------



## bonijade

Hi everyone, just clocking in for today.  Jodie, what a bummer about your test, do you think the result may change by tomorrow?  As you said you're one day early, will you test again in 24 hrs?  If you do, fingers crossed for you.   

I was so tempted this orning to test, but thought, well it's my 'last day of hope and not knowing either way' so I thought I'd hang on to my innocence, so to speak. The sun is shining here, if a tad windy and I plan to cook a nice cottage pie for dinner and not talk about babbies with hubby while eating it.  Nom, nom, nommm......


Love, love love to all the IUI girls,

talk tomorrow

Jade


----------



## hasina

just updating

Stimming      
AmyBxxx - baseline scan 10th May
Brookie - ?
Lynn1303 - first scan mon 16th may


2ww    
Candle - OTD 27th Apr
BettyJ - OTD ?
Bonijade – OTD 23rd May
Jodie K - OTD 23rd May
Keeping Busy - ODT 25th May
hasina - OTD 2nd june

Ruby – EDD 01/11/11
Hopingagain – EDD 17/11/11
Wishing & Dreaming – EDD ??
Mina Moo - EDD
Hellsbells26 - EDD 09/12/11
Wolla - early scan 17/5/11 EDD - Jan 2012
KG - early scan 13/5/11 Edd Jan 2012
Dollface - EDD 1/1/12

Inbetween cycles    
Cupcake - Changing clinics  
Suziewong - Waiting to start IVF
Charlie – Scan 19th April
Helenx - Waiting to try again
Missy - Waiting for ICSI consultation
Catherine – IVF consultation 6th May
Olga – Awaiting review
Pixie22 –
Katie Kate –
Aimees –
Shenagh 1 – waiting for consultant to return from his jollies!
Hopefullyvsoon - OTD 10th May
Forever Hopeful- Having a Tx break and going on holiday with DH


----------



## olga74

Cupcake I'm going    waiting, now on day 47.  I have never really had a regular cycle so no idea what is happening with my insides.  I'm only back in since 6am start and on my feet all day on a barrier in the middle of a park (please don't ask - didn't make sense to me...) and have to be back in tomorrow morning at 5.30am and don't reckon I'll be finished til 9pm.  I was hoping gravity would help with my AF but nah, just sore feet.  Good that you're happy with the new clinic so FX for this one.

Someone (sorry so tired!!) mentioned the 6 month wait before starting the adoption process - here (in Rep of ireland) you only have to have finished treatment prior to home assessment which I believe is a couple of years away, but now you have me thinking I'll have to check it out, 

again sorry for no more personals, trying to stay awake til 9.30pm, up at 4am......back to normal on Tuesday to the office     . Never thought I'd be that happy to go back there......better the devil you know.....

Catch up soon but     for anyone testing and      for everyone else xxxxx


----------



## hasina

ok gonna do some personals..

cupcake hay welcome back hun.. good to have u back with us,
but i hope u get off this place with bfp soon hun.. hope af arrives soon so u can get on with it...

olga aww u poor thing.. working sooo hard, and also still no sign of af damn thing when u want it, its never to be seen.
and when u least expect it, its down in ur face..

jodie    sooo sorry hun..  hope u can get back on the cycle as quick as poss and not use progestrons.. gosh the amount of things we go through.. and by the way ur otd is tommorow things may change..

bonijade hay hun weldone for waiting until tommorow morning hoping its a bfp for u hun... will be looking out for u in the morning xxx

lynn hay whats happening with u? u seem very quiet.. hope ur ok

hope everyone else are ok and well, nothing really to report as just about coping got another 3more days off from work.,
got tidying up to do got toys and books everywhere in the living room as i had my family around and the kids loved the chocolate fountain with strawberrys hmmm think i ate too much today..
hope everyone elses weekend went ok...

love hasina


----------



## bonijade

Just a quick mad moment, checking in before my restful sleep tonight (!?)

I've had lower back pain for about a week now and it's quite driving me mad, so being the usual symptom spotter I typed back pain and early pregnancy into google.  I know women complain about back ache in late pregnancy but that is due to being so big and out of balance.  Was really supprised that it mentioned it everywhere and how many people who had got BFP's had experienced it, before they knew they were pg.  So it's either that or I'm getting pre-curser to AF   

God this stuff drives you mad.

I drank and cup full of water and thought, well I'm only a few hours away from testing anyway, I could test now........ but then I got a hold of myself and said I'd be so disappointed if it was negative and probably cry in bed tonight.  So I'm going to say sweet dreams to myself and put this mad head to bed.  I bet by the morning when I'm allowed to test I get all nervous about doing it.   

xxx


----------



## shenagh1

Hey ladies!
Cupcake- welcome back hun xx glad to hear ur clinics results! Hope u finally get ur BFP!! 
Jodie- BIG hugs hun, that's good ur getting back to things straight away!! Let's hope this is it, I don't use pessaries at all and when mentioned to nurse she said my lining is thick enough :S! I dunno xx
Hasina- hope ur feeling better, my clinic aim for 16 or over so u never know! 
Bonijade- ooohh best of luck in the morning hun ill pray tonight for u! 

Hope every one else is well! Welcome team t and anyone iv missed! Xxx

Quick question, I noticed 2 bright red spots of blood (tmi) when I went to the loo yesterday, at 2 different times, nothing since iv only started stimming so I don't know what it is as I've been off med for almost 1month any ideas?? Xx oh and I'm on the phone can someone please change me to stimming  so I can get this ball rolling!! Don't know if I said already but I got a letter from the royal about an IVF appointment if this cycle doesn't work I was only referred properly in march! Is it usually that quick?
Sorry for long post xx night ladies


----------



## bonijade

Morning Everyone!

All I can type is

OMG!  

 !!!

First one ever in my life. I still can't believe it, so I'm carrying the pee stick around in my hand bag and keep looking at it!

Mad, mad, mad!

Haven't told hubby, I'll do something special in next couple of days..... like wrap him a 'daddy keyring' or something?!

Please stick with me little 'dot'.

Positive baby dust to all of you ladies!!!


----------



## hasina

Bonijade I had a feeling Hun u gna get bfp congrats Hun.
Enjoy this feeling soo exciting..
How did ur 2ww go wer u getting any signs if u don't mind me asking...
Make shore u take it easy now xx

Afm don't feel right from last night as iv been getting pains on my right side under my stomac..
This cycle  completely feeling it different. 
I had a bit of spotting for the first 2day thats how rough my insem was...
I don't know about u ladies for the insem I had a lady doing it Aww she killed me.. For my last one it was more less then painful had a man that time.. But he gave me rest everytime He was finding it difficault to find the cervix.Prefer mens I think..

On the phone guys will catch up later with everyone


----------



## Bubblicious

Hello All . Welcome newbies!

Congrats Bonijade! Wishing you a h&h pregnancy.

Shenagh, I have my IVF consultation next Friday. Hopefulyl you won't need to go to yours. Wishing you much luck.

Welcome back ex-cycle buddy, Cupcake. Hope this is the month for you.

Sending positive vibes to everyone stimming or on the 2ww .

AFM, I'm using my CBFM and trying naturally again this month [second month]. I got my peaks [LH surge] yesterday and today. I've been having acupuncture, getting all my vitamins in, following some traditional chinese medicine advice and DH is getting his vitamins in, too so we're hoping that I get a natural BFP before needing to make a decision about IVF .


----------



## Evah

Congratulations Banijade, I'm so excited for you. I think the board needed this to spur the rest of us on. I hope all goes well for you hun enjoy it and take it easy xxx

AFM, I had a doctors appointment on Saturday morning and my doctor said that he will scan me himself from now on and that I will start on 75 Gonal F and up the dosage if growth is not happening. He said he will make me ovulate this month. Going to the hospital today to pick up medication to start AF and I should be stimming again 2nd of June. Busy Busy for me.

I hope everyone is well hugs to all xx


----------



## wolla

Hasina - I was basted on day 12 - but, I had 2 x 18mm follies at day 10 scan.  Did they scan you again on basting day?  Those 2 smaller follies could easily have grown enough to be good ones.  What dose of clomid are you on?  when I was on 50mg I'd only get 12-13mm follies by day 10, but once it was upped to 100mg I started getting bigger ones.  Fingers x'd that all's well and this will be your month.

Jodie - so sorry you got a BFN  

Cupcake - great to have you back - had been wondering how you were.  You sound in a good place - Hope AF turns up soon and I  that this new clinic is going to get you the BFP you deserve x x

Bubblicious -   for you natural try - have fun ;-)  

Bonijade - congratulations on your BFP x x 

Olga - hope you got a good night's sleep once your pj's were dry - you sound like you need it hun lol.  

TeamT - if it's any help, my Amh is very low (don't know exact figures but was advised against IUI) - anyway I'm proof that it can work even with low Amh - best of luck xx

Forever - enjoy your hols xx

Wolla
x


----------



## hakunamatata

wow bonijade a bfp, thats fantastic news and as someone has said exactly what we needed, you must be on    wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy.

come on girls we need some more bfps

evah glad youre dr will be keeping an eye on you and wont let you coast only like last time. hope youre feeling good and ready to go again x

bubblicious fx for a natural bfp x

shenagh lets hope this is the one and no ivf needed

well todays scan showed i may have one follie of the 20 taking the lead. its currently 11 and the others are 7 or below. please please please let that one grow and all continue. 

Stimming      
AmyBxxx - baseline scan 10th May
Brookie - ?
Lynn1303 - first scan mon 16th may
Shenagh
Hakunamatata

2ww    
Candle - OTD 27th Apr
BettyJ - OTD ?
Bonijade – OTD 23rd May
Jodie K - OTD 23rd May
Keeping Busy - ODT 25th May
hasina - OTD 2nd june

Ruby – EDD 01/11/11
Hopingagain – EDD 17/11/11
Wishing & Dreaming – EDD ??
Mina Moo - EDD
Hellsbells26 - EDD 09/12/11
Wolla - early scan 17/5/11 EDD - Jan 2012
KG - early scan 13/5/11 Edd Jan 2012
Dollface - EDD 1/1/12

Inbetween cycles    
Cupcake - Changing clinics  
Suziewong - Waiting to start IVF
Charlie – Scan 19th April
Helenx - Waiting to try again
Missy - Waiting for ICSI consultation
Catherine – IVF consultation 6th May
Olga – Awaiting review
Pixie22 –
Katie Kate –
Aimees –
Hopefullyvsoon - OTD 10th May
Forever Hopeful- Having a Tx break and going on holiday with DH


----------



## bonijade

Hasina,

well, I don't feel any different really, although I've had sort of dull aches every now and again in my abdomen.

In terms of symptom spotting, I had some very slight spotting (literally two light brown dots, one match head size, one petit pois size, sorry if tmi   on CD20, then nothing for a day (thought much too early to be af, ?implantation bleed), then had two days of (sorry again for tmi!) milky very light brown discharge, then it went away.  Had back ache in lower back for about 5 days now.  Like I spent all of the day before lifting 2 hoovers up and down.

My boobs aren't as swollen as they sometimes become pre-menstrual, but still slightly sore to lay on. Haven't had any spots on my chin this month.... but that could be due to washing my face properly instead of being lazy?

Like most of the girls I imagine, part of you worries you might miscarry before it's even all sunk in, but all I keep telling myself at the moment is, stick with me little dot and I can only take it one day at a time.

Serenity Prayer

Grant me the serenity,
To accept the things I cannot change,
Courage to change the things I can,
And the wisdom to know the difference.


----------



## sparklyme!

Congratulations Bonijade !!!!!!!

2nd scan this morning - day4 of stimmulation drugs 75 iu of Gonal f, one follicle on each side 8mm each. No real response on lining 3.00mm. Not as good a response as last cycle where I had lots of little follicles and lining 6mm by this stage. Am now worried they may cancel cycle? Any advice would be gratefully received. having had one cycle cancelled already and sooooo worried it will happen again!


----------



## JacH

Bonijade- many congratulations- so pleased for you.  
My period came last night (it's never early and certainly not this early) so I never even tested. It was really hard- we were out last night and someone announced she was pregnant and then today another person announced she was too and I just wanted to crawl away and cry.
I'll be moving threads- we are giving this two goes only and next it is IVF with donor eggs- a whole new ball game to mess up my head!
I do wish all of you the very best of luck and lots of BFPs.


----------



## bonijade

Hi JacH,

I'm so sorry that witch AF came. I've been there as well.  In the time we've been trying now, 3 and a half years I know of 12 close family/friends/colleagues who have had babies and/or currently pregnant and at least 5 who are now having their second's! Mostly I've managed to stay composed to this news. But last May my husband's best friend rang when his girlfriend had just given birth, I managed to be really happy for him down the phone and asked the usual questions, time, weight etc, etc...  Then handed phone to husband and walked downstairs. I really broke down.  Ended up going and hiding for 10 minutes in our outside toilet so he couldn't hear me sobbing! 

My hubby sometimes isn't the most understanding when it comes to TTC and is the type to say, 'don't get so emotional about it all, it will happen when it happens'  I guess sometimes men aren't as stressed out by the whole thing.  But on the other hand, maybe it's because it's a problem they can't fix or make better they sometimes become deffensive.

Good luck for the donor IVF , you'll be fine and it will happen!

Thanks for all the kind thoughts ladies


----------



## hakunamatata

jac im so sorry to hear af arrived. can i ask what has made you move straight onto donor eggs? good luck in whatever you decide. i must admit i have been looking at donor embryos at reprofit but will see how this goes first x

sparkly im not an expert on iui but to have a folli on each side is good surely. i have been stimming on 75 for 9 days and my lead is only 11, so to me it sounds like youre doing really well. obv i dont know under what circumstances your cycle was cancelled before. its certainly an unpredictable. when is your next scan hun, sending you


----------



## Keeping busy

Hey ladies,
Just checking in. Seems like things have been really busy.
Team t welcome to the thread and good luck.
jacH - so sorry it was a BFN for you.
Bonijade- congratulations on your BFP fantastic news   my hubby also isn't the most understanding at times. We have a couple of friends who I don't want to see at the mo, as she is preg and always moaning about it. DH keeps telling me to get over it, and that I have to see pregnant people- he forgets that I work with them everyday. I have nothing against preg people, in fact I am v happy for them, I just don't need them to moan about it when all they have done is look at each to get preg- nice that are men are supportive. As you say, don't think they take it so hard or find it as emotional as us.
Sparklyme - good luck hope they start growing soon
Hakunamatata- good luck with the follies, sounds really promising
Evah, really pleased the doc is keeping an eye in you, hoping this is your cycle.
Hasina, hope your 2ww isn't driving you to   and your ok.
shengha, no idea about the spotting, sorry. Hope stimming goes well for you and this is your cycle and you don't need that IVF consultation, will be   for you.
Olga and cupcake, hope your AF arrives soon. You're the opposite to me,mine comes about very 23 days when I'm not doing meds, funny really as when was moaning about it at netball one night, one of the girls said, well it means you fertile, if only they knew!
Jodie, sorry it was a BFN, enjoy those vodkas
Lynn, you ok? How did scan go Friday? Hope your alright.
Hi to any one I've missed
AFM- been keeping myself very busy all weekend so as not to think about things to much. I have no symptoms at all and am sure it will be a BFN on Wednesday but feeling strangely calm about it.
Night night all xx


----------



## bonijade

Thanks Keeping Busy,

Good luck for your OTD on 25th, I'm sure the time will seem to drag!


----------



## Lilly27

Hi ladies, 

Congratulations bonijade u must be so happy! 

I've just returned from hospital and they have cancelled this cycle!  unfortunately the side affects of the double dose of clomid has caused me to have 4 follicles and my lining of the womb is only at 3.4 so they say it's too risky! I feel a bit sill because when they told us after the scan I burst into tears and the nurse asked why I was crying! My dh has been great though ad he understood! They said next cycle they will not give me clomid but I will have to have injections , I have seen ladies on here talk about them so if anyone can tell me more about them I would appreciate it! 
The only good thing is this cycle hasn't counted to so I have still 2 more! 

Baby dust to u all


----------



## MissA

Hi girls,

Can I please join in?  
I have been following this thread but have never posted in here.....Very quick summary of myself: hubby and I have been ttc'ing since sep 2008....we have an unexplained infertility.
After a long long wait we have been refereed to the PMA in Feb 2011. I started a medicated IUI txt in March but had to be abandoned due to multiple follicles   The following txt (April) was also cancelled as I had a couple of cysts left over from meds  
We have decided to have a natural IUI this month and had the insemination last Saturday!!
My test day is the 6th of June..fingers crossed!!

I wish all the best to everyone and hope to see alot of BFP's in here!!


----------



## Jane2011

Can anyone tell me what the BMI limit is for IUI? 

Many thanks


----------



## bonijade

Told my husband today.  Went into town on my own and looked around mothercare for a little hat or something to buy him.  Although didn't initially find anything, I can say I felt a little bit like I'm still not allowed to go in shops like that...... 
So just to make sure I was still correct and not imagining it I took another test, which was still positive, thank goodness. Then I wrapped some little socks and the two tests to give him and filmed him opening it. He seemed a bit suspisious, but realised what it meant.  Although I had to translate what two lines mean,   lol.  I stopped filming and we were both in tears.  I know part of him regrets that we didn't have kids before his dad passed away, but we weren't even married back then, 5yrs ago.  We're going to wait until 10-12 weeks to tell people, when we know that everything is fine.  We've both said it will feel like a lifetime!


Hi Lilly27,

This was my first and only cycle for IUI and had 10 days of menopur injections, 150u, which meant mixing up the vials with a ml of saline of 75u each and an injection of buserelin. (so two injections).  I used the 'auto-injector' as I was still too squemish just to inject myself.  The nurse at the clinic had showed me how to use it, but the meds came with a card with website of video on how to use in.

A few people who'd made vids on youtube about it said about warming the area before you inject. I found it easier to do it in the top, slightly outer thigh spot. I rubbed the area vigorously and then when warm would pinch it up and apply the auto-injector end and press the button. It hurt a bit, but you know what the outcome could be.  A lot of people do them in the evening, but I knew it was easier to do it in the morning before for me.

Did try to vary the areas for injecting everyday.  But did end up with lots of bruises.

Hopefully you will respond better to the injectables as opposed to the clomid.  I had 3 follicles, two on left smaller than 14mm and one on the right ovary at 19mm, they thought that one would be the one that would mature and ovulate for the basting.

Good luck with your treatment!

Extra good luck MissA for your June 6th test day.

And baby dust to alll!!!!!!!


----------



## Lilly27

Thank you so much for your reply bonijade that helps at least I know what's in store! The tears have stopped now thank goodness so just hoping for the next one to come quick lol! 

Congratulations again, what a lovely way to let you dh know! U take care and thanks again xx


----------



## JacH

Thank you to everyone for your kind thoughts. 
The reason we are moving straight onto egg donation is my age. I was very surprised they suggested iui in the first place- I was all mentally set up for egg donation. I wish they had not given me false hope now- the doctor actually said if it would work for anyone it would work for me. 
I'm driving myself slightly mad with regrets- like why we did not do this two years ago and why I did not give up coffee/do relaxing techniques and other stupid things like that. I nkow they prpbably would not have made any difference but the two years might have done. I just kept thinking it would all be ok as we had our first child so easily.


----------



## Keeping busy

Hey JacH, don't have regrets. We could all live our lives thinking what if, and that only makes things harder on us. I truly believe there is no rhyme or reason to this whole fertility thing. I'm only 29 and my DH is only 32, neither of us has ever smoked, both eat well, exercise, only drink moderately (well neither of us is drinking at all at the mo), and yet here we are, in the situation we are in, when there are others out there who don't have any problems conceiving and don't even want to, so really don't think its those two years, or the coffee or not taking up relaxation or anything else. there really are no reasons as far as I can tell. I'm not a religious person but I do think perhaps there is a plan out there for all of us and eventually what will be will be - look at me getting all philosophical!! Good luck with IVF, I really hope it works for you and makes your dreams come true.
Lilly, injections are easy. I'm in my 2ww for my second injectable IUI. I injected supercur (spelling) and menapour (spelling), so was injecting twice some nights and once others. I injected in the top of my right thigh using a normal needle. I didn't get a single bruise and the only injection that ever hurt was pregneyl (The one to make you ovulate), as long as I made sure that I had my feet flat on the floor, had my legs at right angles, the needle straight and I didn't inject onto my eczema! I didn't pinch my skin. Two very different ways of injecting, so the best thing to do is listen to what your clinic tell you to do and do that. As I have said before, I like injecting, makes me feel like I'm doing something good - perhaps I'm    But it is def better than the pessaries - thats for sure. I think its completely natural for you to cry, i think I would have, but then I have just cry ed watching Eastenders so what does that say about me! I really hope it works for you on your next cycle. 
Hey MissA, welcome to the thread and lots of good luck. We are all hear when you need someone to talk to about how things are going. 
Bonijade, I can't believe you managed to wait so long before telling your DH - mine knows when I am testing and would be badgering me for the result if I don't tell him straight away. As I said yesterday congratulations. 
Jane2011, I'm not sure what the answer is, i think it depends whether you are private or NHS and also maybe where you live. My clinic said there criteria for NHS funded IUI was that we didn't smoke, and weren't overweight. They didn't calculate our BMI's as far as I know, she did take height and weight, from both me and DH, but she can either calculate very fast or mainly did it on what we looked like as she looked at us and said we were fine. Hopefully someone else will be able to give you more guidance.
AFM - one sleep to go until I can test. Will know in less that 12 hours - not feeling so calm tonight. Still sure it hasn't worked but at the back of my mind is a glimmer of hope. No idea how I'll cope in work tommorrow if it is bad news - OH well, I'll cope cos I have to I guess.
Take care all
xx


----------



## MissA

Keeping busy; I wish you all the best for tomorrow     for you.

Thank you so much for your wishes bonijad and congratulation on your BFP, I wish you a very happy and healthy pregnancy. As mentioned by keeping busy, I can't believe how you could have waited that long before announcing it to you DH. My hubby is worse than me and knows exactly when I'm testing , so I guess on OTD he'll wait for me Outside the bathroom to find out lol lol lol 

I'm only 4 days after my blast and it seems like a century already!!! This 2ww is driving me crazy    

Good luck for all and hope to see a BFP announcement tomorrow morning


----------



## shenagh1

Just a quick one- good luck keeping hun!! Fingers crossed xxx


----------



## hasina

Hi all tryed posting yesterday but some how the batterie just died out on the netboot.
So I'm on the phone let's see how much I can do...

First of all keeping busy I wish u all the best in the morning.. I'm  hoping u will get a bfp...
Fingers and toes crossed for u xx
Funny thing was I thought ur otd was today lol in the morning kept logging in to find out about u, then funny enough relised around lunch time ur otd Is to tomorrow..
I'm dreading it I'm next on the list to check but got still  another week to go.. All the best xxxx

Wolla Hun how are u? Hope ur ok and doing well..
Yes they did scan me but they couldn't see because I had ovulated but they did see the other 2 which Wer 15mm and 14mm..
Most probably the follicle that ovulated it might if been 16mm by the basting date,
About the clomid u defo I agree on u, I seem to always get 11,13mm on day 10..
Hopefully if everything comes out with s positive then I don't need to worry bit if it doesn't will defo tell the clinic to put me on 100 clomid..
Thanks for the info that defo helps..
Let's just see what happens to me next week because of the follicle I feel negative or other wise would of felt tiny bit positive.. But this insem was the hardest And painful  I'd had..

Lilly27 hay Hun I'm sorry about the cycle being abandon I know exactly how u must of felt, iv had couple of cycle being abandon and tbh I feel it's the same as having a bfn when it gets abandon ..

Missa hay Hun welcome all the ladies here are wonderful trust me font know where I would be without them.. With all the support from everyone here are fantastic..
Ur not too far away from me on otd.. Mines is on the 2nd just dreading it..
Wish u all the best Hun xxx

Hakunamatata hay how are u doing hope ur ok and well..

Jach all I'm gonna say is don't give up u will get there Hun.. Wish u all the best xx

Hi to everyone else I have missed will catch up more soon xxx

Afm nothing too really report been Bizzy having guest a
round tbh..
Going back to work on Thursday, gosh I got another 1 more week untill otd sooo frighten. What the outcome will be.. With the follicle not being big enough dont think I have a chance..


----------



## Evah

Keeping... good luck for tomorrow hun,


----------



## Keeping busy

Hey all,
Sorry for the me post but its a BFN for me. Tested at 6.00, DH away so waited till 6.30 to ring him and tell him, felt calm until I heard the disappointment in his voice, thought he was about to cry so changed the subject, got of the phone and been crying since  . Need to sort myself out as have to leave for work in half an hour and today of all days have to give someone a lift - really don't want to have to make small talk in the car!
Will catch up properly with everyone later
xxx


----------



## hasina

Keeping busy sooooo sorry hun


----------



## olga74

Keeping busy - so sorry for your BFN     I know today is going to be a tough day for you but I hope you can get thru it.  We're all here for you xxx


----------



## bonijade

I'm so sorry for you Keeping Busy.   I was really looking forward to signing in today and seeing that you'd got a positive.  Try to ahve a good day, maybe treat yourself to some wine and a choccy pud,


----------



## MissA

Keeping busy sooooo sorry hun


----------



## Evah

Keeping...  sorry hun, I hope today is gentle on you. Our time will come hun xxx


----------



## lynn1303

Big hugs keeping. Xxxxx


----------



## hakunamatata

keeping im so so sorry hun. i hope today has been ok for you and hubby is home soon to give you big hugs


----------



## Keeping busy

Thanks for your thoughts everyone. Really don't know why I've found today so much harder than last time. Been bursting into tears all over the place. Don't think it helps that I work in a children's centre which is full of both pregnant women and children under five, makes me question what I've done wrong to be in the position I'm in.  i know it's silly and irrational to think like this.   
Gonna give acupuncture a go next, booked initial consultation for both DH and me. Want to do back to back cycle as well so know it prob won't have an effect on next cycle, but at least we will be preparing our bodies for if we end up moving on to IVF.
Hope everyone else is OK,
X x x


----------



## hakunamatata

keeping you must find it so hard working with pregnant women and young children hun, you deserve a huge pat on the back, there are many days when the last thing i want to see is a bump. you survived the day hun x


----------



## olga74

Hey Keeping Busy - don't be hard on yourself - it is a sad day because we go on with hope for the 2ww only to crash.  And where you work I'm sure didn't help.  It's not irrational at all, I'm sure we can all understand how you're feeling.  And it's good to go for the acupuncture.  Anything that will help and fx you won't have to worry about IVF.  


bonijad - sorry I haven't sent you any personals but congrats on your BFP.  I love the way you told your DH

MissA - my DH is the same, though that might be because I do keep him well updated (maybe too much he'd say!!)

AMF - Day 50     and counting.  And not a hint of PMS.  So was at acupuncture this evening and he worked on my fluid movement.  OK - it hurt like hell for a bit but whatever works.  I'm kinda thinking of giving myself a rest for a couple of reasons.  I've a business trip heading away on 19th June.  Seeing as I have had to wait til day 20 for basting I would drive myself up the walls if my follies didn't grow.  So I've given my bits a good talking to and they have until Monday to kick into action    
The other thing is, we've a week away the first week in July.  I was on to the clinic as seeing as my longest cycle was 56 days, the consultant won't do anything til the same time this cycle, after which he'd scan me and probably give me meds to induce an AF.

So question time ladies - if I was to take the meds how long before I'd have an AF?  Am I just beating myself up over nothing?  Should I take a break?  I'm going to chat to DH when he gets home but we're both still recovering from a hectic couple of weeks and he's not great for this type of chat when he's tired (   )  

Sometimes I wish someone else could make all the decisions for me, I don't mind the injections but the emotional rollarcoaster is nearly the worst.  Suppose I'm having a rough time of it because of the cycle length.  I'm tired of waiting and there is nothing I can do about it.  I'm usually so in control of things in work and life really (or at least I think I am  ) but this is killing me.  And yet, I watch the news and see that there is so many people worse off than me. Hey we have our health and jobs and home, what am I complaining about.  But I really want this and I know it's killing DH that we don't have children yet. 

Sorry girls for the rant, just tired, emotional and blah (could this be PMS  )

 to everyone xx


----------



## Jodie K

Just a quick one for Olga, a break might do you good, just enjoy your holiday and stuff...  I normally take provera to induce a period (my clinic would only make me wait 35 days tho!!) I think all progesterone pills will work the same way, you take them for a week, and then they say you'll come on 3-10 days later, I always come on within 3 days of stopping.... hope that helps   xx


----------



## olga74

Thanks for the info Jodie (can't find anything that looks like a present or cake for you, sorry....xx)  - at least now I can discuss it with DH and maybe make a decision tonight


----------



## Jodie K

Olga, thanks for the thought of a cake or present!!   Well hopefully AF will arrive by herself in the next couple of days, then you can give it a go before you go away, and we can be cycle buddies!! (Thats assuming my AF turns up in the next few days!!!) xx

Keeping - sorry it didnt work for you this month, bfns are so disappointing arent they!? Well done for brushing yourself off and giving it another go straight away, we'll hopefully be cycling together then   xx


----------



## hakunamatata

olga here's an af dance for you hun, hope it works


----------



## lynn1303

olga i need totake provera too to induce af.  i usually take it for 5 days then af comes 3 days later - with avengence!!!!  I can ee why u want a wee break see what hubby thinks but u should followur heart rather than ur head!!!

many congrats bonijad thats brill news    

one more week hasnina!!! woo hoo im   for u!!

jane2011 - in scotland the bmi limit is 35 and they r stricked  here 


hi to jach and lilly27 jodie k, hakuna, missa, shenagh, and anyone i may have missed.

extra big       for my mate keeping

afm  well i've had a rollercoaster week, so low then high as a kite!! they wanted to cancel mycycle on friday i pleaded with them to keep me going til at least mon.  since then my womb is now 8.2mm i have a follie on each side of 1.7 & 1.4 so i was triggered today at 12md and i'm being basted at 1215 tomorrow then follow up scan on friday. i'm so excited i've never been this far before.  so my OTD is 8/6/11


----------



## Lilly27

Hi ladies, 

Keeping busy I totally understand where your coming from Im a manager of a nursery and it seems this year half the parents are pregnant and my deputy (after a month of trying) and I am exactly the same as you it really hurts and I get a horrible feeling and find myself going to the toilet for 5 mins to stop myself from crying!  It's not irrational Hun I cried all day yesterday and today is our 9 year wedding anniversary so I tried to forget for 1 day but I everywhere we looked there seemed to be a pregnant women! It will get easier I'm sure, let's hope for the next time! X 

Jodie and olga hi and baby dust to u all 

Xx


----------



## olga74

Ladies my AF has just arrived! So shocked and I had so much planned in my head. Think the glass of wine and relaxing and of course all your support helped. So we're good to go for this cycle.  Thanks ladies xx


----------



## hasina

lynn hay hun fantastic news.. i know how exciting ur feeling hun.. my cycle have gotten cancelled twice in the past. even so this cycle would of got cancelled as well if i didnt put my foot down with my clinic.
its really hard to get to the 2ww let alone all the hassle we go through for the tx.  
goodluck for basting tomorrow... lol ur not too far from me for ur otd xxx

olga waaahaaay af arrived finally u can get on with the tx. wish u all the best xx


----------



## Keeping busy

Just a quick one from me, as got to get to work so will catch up on personals properly later.
Lynn, fantastic news, hope basting goes well and DH swimmers have sat nav switched on. Good luck for a BFP.
olga, glad AF had finally arrived. I reckon it was the AF dance.
As for me, a good night sleep and I am feeling much better.
Will catch up on more personals later
Xxx


----------



## Missy123

Morning ladies just popping in to say hi and that i miss you all. Sorry for the BFN's    and congrats to the BFP's   
Wishing you luck with the stimming and bastings and anyone on their 2ww's   
Had to laugh at the sat nav comment as i said that when doing IUI and someone said the egg will shout out You have reached your destination!   
Hope that's the case for you all soon.    Good luck ladies.


----------



## hakunamatata

yay olga im glad af is here and youre all set to go, yippee

lynn good for you getting things sorted and good luck for basting hun, i would be excited too xx

keeping glad youre feeling a little better but still think you deserve more hugs    

leaving for next scan in 10 mins, please keep everything crossed for me girls, so scared of being cancelled x


----------



## hasina

Hakunamatata wishing u all the luck in the world for ur scan to go well.. Fingers and toes crossed for u.

Missy I always love seeing ur post.. Hope things down ur end are looking good..
Keep us updated ok..

Keeping busy that's a girl being soo brave in working in an environment what u dream of..
Hope u can start soon again and get back on the rollercoasterxx

Afm back at work today... Got so much paper work to do..
I'm doing ok on the 2ww just want the time to fly..
But dreading the bfn....

Hope everyones ok on me fone will catch up later


----------



## hakunamatata

hi hasina youre a lovey, well scan showed still have the one follie which is now 14.5, it really is a slow grower, have done 11 injections and they still dont think insemination will be till tues or wed, have another scan sat. i know its postive and dh thought it was but i just got in the car and cried. seems such a long shot to be focussing all on this little eggy after 51 have failed through ivf. im sorry to keep coming back to this girls im just low and feeling so alone, sorry, dont mean to bring the thread down. x


----------



## hasina

hakunamatata hay hun                          
we are all here for u, dont think like u cant come back to us... thats what we are all here for..
be there for one and other, ur there for us....
im really sorry to hear that little follicle hasnt grown that much... uv got enough time for ur follicle to grow by saturday...
this fertility treatment its soo hard hun i know how ur feeling..
my last cycle my follicles wer taking long to grow, and when i went for the following scan they had said theres no follicle there, as i have ovulated most likely so after a blood test confirmed i had... soo annoying hun... the whole stimming  is hard enough as it is, and then deal with the 2ww..
ive read ur history u have been through soo much and u still are strong u will get through this... it will take time hun.. just hang in there...
il be looking out for u on saturday.. what time the appoinment?


----------



## hasina

lynn sorry forgot to ask u how basting went? hope it went well and ur ok and resting xx


----------



## hakunamatata

yes lynn how did it go honey??

hasina thank you hun, im sorry to moan i know we all find this lark hard and have had bad luck. i really appreciate your support. we're there at 10.45 sat x


----------



## shenagh1

evening ladies.. well im offically stimming now for the past few days and it feels weird this time like their is something not right.. maybe its just cause ive been off for so long!

hasina- how u feeling not long left now hun? how was being back at work?
lynn- how was your basting? all good i hope
hakunamatata- dont give up yet hun sat is plenty of time to grow more xx
missy- how are you? have you started anything yet?

congrats to the BFP'S and so sorry to the BFN'S its the worst feeling , hoping u are all ok! 

oohh and olga!!!!! yayyyyyy thank god AF showed for u hun xx

got my IVF letter this morning for the first consultation on the 4th of july!! havent a clue what to do!! or anything to ask, just hoping their good and nice!

love luck and     
to all of you xx


----------



## lynn1303

Thanks girls for asking after me. Hakunna I'm praying everyday for that wee follie!!! Fx u get basted nxt week. Good luck for scan on sat.  Hasina when is ur otd? 

I'm doing my best to relax. My lovely sil is a beauty therapist so she invited me down and surprised me with a facial head face neck and shoulder massage with a manicure and hand and arm rub. So I'm completely chilled. My dh is even making dinner!!!  So hello to the 2ww!!! Xxxx


----------



## hakunamatata

yippee lynn congrats on being pupo hun


----------



## olga74

Lynn congrats on being pupo...    for you

Shenagh you've lots of time to research for your appointment just don't drive yourself crazy on goggle- a girls best friend but sometimes way too much 

hakunamatata keep     for your follie.  I was very slow to respond on my first cycle but got to basting in the end.  FX for Saturday 

hasina glad to 2ww is going well and not driving you crazy   

Keeping glad your feeling better today hon xx

AMF (TMI coming up..)  Well I had a spotting last night, bright red, then nothing this morning...     But I've being feeling crampy all day.  When I got home from work I just had to check properly so used a cotten bud and wiped inside, it came out pink....so I reckon I haven't really started my AF (guess the dancing will have to go on til Friday night.... )  But I can feel that it's on its way.  But DH and I had a good chat last night and I had a good cry.  We decided that if I didn't have my AF by Saturday then we would give it a break until July, made plans for dinner and some fun xxx not just for babymaking.  Oh and the rear fillet of steak I was going to have and a few glasses of wine.  Hence my shock last night.  But when nothing was happening today, I was disappointed that this wouldn't be a cycle for us.  So here's my plan, it's in the hands of the gods - if I have my AF by Saturday then Clomid and injection time it is.  If not, I'll be eating like a queen and looking forward to getting my body ready for July.  

  to everyone xx


----------



## Keeping busy

Thanks to everyone for your kind words and thoughts.

Olga, how frustrating for you, I'm saying a   and hoping your AF will arrive for you before Saturday. If not I reckon looking forward to your hols in July will do you the world of good. I have just been trying to persuade DH to book our holiday for September. We know what we want to do, hotel we want and everything, but hes a worrier and thinking that if we do get a BFP, then he wouldn't want us to go in case I get food poisoning! 

Lynn, glad you are feeling chilled and DH is cooking dinner    When you back to work hun? Hope th 2ww goes quickly for you

Shenga, glad you are stimming, hope those follies start growing nicely. Don't worry about your IVF appointment. I'm sure by the time it comes you will be well prepared. Anyway, heres hoping your won't need it

Hakunamatata        Hope your ok hun. Will be   that your little follie grows nicely for Saturday. 

Hasina, hope work is ok and you don't have too much paper work. Hopefully it will help the rest of your 2ww to fly by.

Hey Lily, its tough working in the environment we are in isn't it, but its got to be one of the best jobs in the world. We had a creche running today alongside a parenting course and I couldn't help going in and having a cuddle with the lovely little ones, despite the fact i was meant to be writing a risk assessment!
 

Jodie, any sign of AF? I'm really hoping for mine to come tommorrow so that I can get a scan bank holiday Monday. Would be good if we were cycle buddies.

AFM, was feeling so much better today, did some retail therapy after work, got home and received a text from a good friend to tell me she was pregnant - suddenly i was crying again, I'm proper   

hi to anyone I've missed, 
take care all
xx


----------



## Keeping busy

Hey,
have up dated everyone I could remember, but haven't done any BFN  . Lynn, couldn't remember your ODT, think i've got it right.

Stimming      
Brookie - ?
Shenagh
Hakunamatata

2ww    
Candle - OTD 27th Apr
BettyJ - OTD ?
Jodie K - OTD 23rd May
hasina - OTD 2nd june
Lynn - ODT 8th June ?

BFP 
Ruby – EDD 01/11/11
Hopingagain – EDD 17/11/11
Wishing & Dreaming – EDD ??
Mina Moo - EDD
Hellsbells26 - EDD 09/12/11
Wolla - early scan 17/5/11 EDD - Jan 2012
KG - early scan 13/5/11 Edd Jan 2012
Dollface - EDD 1/1/12
Bonijade – 

Inbetween cycles    
Cupcake - Changing clinics  
Suziewong - Waiting to start IVF
Charlie – Scan 19th April
Helenx - Waiting to try again
Missy - Waiting for ICSI consultation
Catherine – IVF consultation 6th May
Olga – Awaiting review
Pixie22 –
Katie Kate –
Aimees –
Hopefullyvsoon - OTD 10th May
Forever Hopeful- Having a Tx break and going on holiday with DH 
AmyBxxx  
Keeping busy - hopefully not for long


----------



## bonijade

Hey,
have up dated everyone I could remember, but haven't done any BFN







. Lynn, couldn't remember your ODT, think i've got it right.

Stimming 
Brookie - ?
Shenagh
Hakunamatata

2ww 
Candle - OTD 27th Apr
BettyJ - OTD ?
Jodie K - OTD 23rd May
hasina - OTD 2nd june
Lynn - ODT 8th June ?

BFP 
Ruby - EDD 01/11/11
Hopingagain - EDD 17/11/11
Wishing & Dreaming - EDD ??
Mina Moo - EDD
Hellsbells26 - EDD 09/12/11
Wolla - early scan 17/5/11 EDD - Jan 2012
KG - early scan 13/5/11 Edd Jan 2012
Dollface - EDD 1/1/12
Bonijade - early scan 14/6/11 EDD 31/1/2012

Inbetween cycles 
Cupcake - Changing clinics 
Suziewong - Waiting to start IVF
Charlie - Scan 19th April
Helenx - Waiting to try again
Missy - Waiting for ICSI consultation
Catherine - IVF consultation 6th May
Olga - Awaiting review
Pixie22 -
Katie Kate -
Aimees -
Hopefullyvsoon - OTD 10th May
Forever Hopeful- Having a Tx break and going on holiday with DH 
AmyBxxx 
Keeping busy - hopefully not for long

Just updated my little bit, night night all

xx


----------



## TeamT

Bonijade - that's so exciting! Congrats. Prayers that all goes well  

BFNs - so hard. 

Slightly delayed reaction here from me - work getting in the way!

Resting this month. Hopefully trying again mid-June...

[email protected]
x


----------



## bonijade

Thanks V (of Team T)

It is such early days and every twinge and ache I get I think it's going to fail.  But I'm not sure if it's just wind pains, cause it seems to happen every evening, but don't really notice it in the day,    . Have a good proper rest and treat yourselves.

Positive thoughts to everyone on this uncertain journey


----------



## olga74

Hi ladies, 

just a quick check in and it's been very quite here today (you must be all working very hard!!)  I think (now at 36 you'd think I'd know for sure - gone   ) my AF is finally arriving.  I'm knicker checking and it's not even the 2ww......But I'm still giving myself til tomorrow to see if we're doing a cycle this month.  

Anyway catch up soon, 

Olga xx


----------



## fairy kimmy

Hello ladies                                                                                                                        ive just had my second iui cycle and now on day 4 of 14 day wait why r these 14 days so long. To make it just a little worse my 13 yr old niece has just announced she pregnant feels like a kick in the teeth. Any advise to take my mind off the waiting would b much appreciated.                        Take care to all  kimmy x x


----------



## Missy123

Hi ladies hope you are all ok whatever stage you are at    wishing you all lots of luck.   

DH had his sperm test today so we have to wait a week for the results and    
If they find ANY it will be multiple freezing for him if they don't it will be TESA/PESA but that's what is holding us up at the moment!   
So hopefully we will know one way or the other in a week or so. I'll let you know when i know more myself.


----------



## hakunamatata

good luck missy, having a hubby with azoospermia i know how stressful these things can be.


----------



## Missy123

hakunamatata thanks for the luck but DH sperm problem was self inflicted    The idiot had a vasectomy at the age of 24 after fathering 1 child with ex she talked him into it and the GP did it! Then she cheated on him 2 weeks later so he left! 
We paid and had it revesred in 2001 but it wasn't very sucessful, no rapid's just a few alive but not moving and has got worse since! 
It still is stressful and i'm so mad that the GP did it so young i could throttle him but there's nothing we can do about it now except    that we can find enough for ICSI else it's back to donor. Hope things go well for you.


----------



## Keeping busy

Olga, I have defo been working hard today. I'm doing a masters at the moment (not sure why - think it was a moment of madness) and spent two hours in a tutorial - left feeling totally confussed, and with a deadline to write a 5,000 word lit review by 27th June - thats my evenings from now on. Hope AF has properly arrived now - just in case heres a bit more of an AF dance   .
Kimmy, massive hugs   , that must have really hurt hun. Its tough isn't it as you want to be happy for everyone who tells you they are pregnant and I know I always am, but it does make life seem so unfair. Can't give you any tips on making it go quicker I'm afraid - sorry, although chatting on here really does help. Hope it doesn't drag to much. If you want to add yourself to the list, copy and past it over and add your ODT. Good luck  
Hakunamatata, good luck for your scan tommorrow.
Hey to everyone else.
AFM, AF has arrived and I am booked in for a scan Monday. Got to start injecting sunday night. DH had acupuncture appointment today and loved it, said it was very relaxing. I'm booked in for Thursday. 
Enjoy the bank holiday weekend everyone, lets hope we get some sun
xx


----------



## Jodie K

Hi Peeps,

Just a quick one from me, AF arrived today, so rang clinic and starting injections on tuesday (dont know why tuesday, thought it was supposed to be on day 3 or 4, not 5, hopefully that wont matter tho...)

Keeping - so hopefully we'll be cycling together  

Olga - did AF arrive properly? 

Kimmy - welcome, that must be so hard, its hard when anyone says their pregnant.... 

Missy - I'm glad your still checking in with us, its good to hear from you, hope things work out for you soon.  

Cupcake - how are you doing hun? Any sign of AF?

AFM - so hopefully we'll be going again soon, in the mean time, my other best friend text my this afternoon to tell me she is 12 weeks pregnant (now that is both my best friends) she didnt know about my issues, but I told her about the miscarriages, now all my friends are pregnant, I may as well tatoo "fertility issues!!" on my forehead, because everyone must figure!! So i've spent most of this afternoon in tears about how unfair life is..... I still feel so hurt that my first potential baby was taken away from me, I think because it was quite late on, we had seen its little heartbeat, so I would say it had a soul....    And now the IUI just doesnt seem to be working for us.... sorry just rambling on about me....

Big hugs to everyone  

xx

Stimming      
Brookie - ?
Shenagh
Hakunamatata
Jodie K - starting 31st May, first scan 6th June.

2ww  
Candle - OTD 27th Apr
BettyJ - OTD ?
hasina - OTD 2nd june
Lynn - ODT 8th June ?

BFP 
Ruby – EDD 01/11/11
Hopingagain – EDD 17/11/11
Wishing & Dreaming – EDD ??
Mina Moo - EDD
Hellsbells26 - EDD 09/12/11
Wolla - early scan 17/5/11 EDD - Jan 2012
KG - early scan 13/5/11 Edd Jan 2012
Dollface - EDD 1/1/12
Bonijade – early scan 14/6/11 EDD 31/1/2012

Inbetween cycles    
Cupcake - Changing clinics  
Suziewong - Waiting to start IVF
Charlie – Scan 19th April
Helenx - Waiting to try again
Missy - Waiting for ICSI consultation
Catherine – IVF consultation 6th May
Olga – Awaiting review
Pixie22 –
Katie Kate –
Aimees –
Hopefullyvsoon - OTD 10th May
Forever Hopeful- Having a Tx break and going on holiday with DH 
AmyBxxx  
Keeping busy - hopefully not for long


----------



## hakunamatata

you ramble away jodie youre allowed. finding out close friends are pregnant is never is an the pain continues.    your little one defo had a soul and is looking after you x

thanks for the good luck wishes keeping xx sounds like you'll be busy with that essay. good luck for this cycle. 

missy regardless of the cause of hubbies problem it desnt change the heartache, good luck

olga heres another af dance to start it proper                      

hello everyone


----------



## olga74

Ladies thanks for the dance but seriously I don't know what my      body is doing.  Still just like a discharge.  May have messed up my acupuncture herbs as I was to change from regulation ones to ones to help blood flow,  but I've sent him an email to see what to do.  Can't tell DH but I feel so disappointed in my body, like it's totally     up.  He's gone up to bed and I'm watching something I recorded last night.  How can I tell him how I feel?  I know he'll comfort me but for what?  Having a BMI of about 34, having PCOS, having all the other crap that is wrong and stopping me getting pregnant.  It's just nature I know, that's my sensible head but sometimes it's hard to be rational. So I've opened up a bottle of wine (number 2) cause I want another glass (he's still exhausted from last week) and he's gone to sleep.  Guess the wine hasn't helped my head either.  

I know a good nights sleep will do me the world of good and maybe it'll be better in the morning.  Or maybe Sunday morning cause then I'll know what we're doing.  

Sorry for the me post but it's too late to call any of the girls, thanks to all of you ladies, 

Olga xx


----------



## Keeping busy

for Olga. Hun, I really really hope your OK. I can't claim to know what your going through with your AF or with having POCS, but do know how you feel about not getting pregnant, and as you and everyone said to me this week, it's not irrational. Our emotions are real and when you want something so much it hurts, every little thing can make you feel sad and drained.    We are all here for you when you need us. 

Hey Jodie, your little one defo had a soul Hun, and as hakunamatata said its looking out for you. I know it hurts when we find out friends are pregnant, not cos we are bad people, but because there is a little bit of us that can't help feeling jealous and questioning why its not us. When my bf announced she was preg to our netball team last year, they all responded with, we thought you would be first to me, now over a year later and another player has had a baby and another one has just announced she is preg and they are prop all waiting for me to announce whether I'll be playing or not next Season, based on whether I'm preg and so i like you feel i should have the fertility issue tattoo. But as someone said to me last week, we are strong and will get through this. Big big    ^ We will be cycling together. I have never had a cycle buddy before, exciting  hope it's good news for both of us   
Hakunamatata, I wanted to say a big thank you to you for being so happy and positive, you always have something useful to say to cheer up those of us how are struggling. Really hope scan goes ok this morning, am   for you.
Amyb, you out there Hun, you ok?
Lynn, why do your clinic do a follow up scan after basting? Does anyone else have this?
Forever, did You have a lovely week away? Hope so.
AFM, I'm just about to go for a run gonna run everyday between now and basting, in a hope that it helps me keep my weight a bit stable through this process as I ordered my fav jeans on line in the size i always do and they arrived on Thursday and are two small  I thought I was putting on weight and now have proof. Also, found out I have got Olympic tickets yesterday, something to look forward to


----------



## hasina

just quick 1 from me hakunamatata goodluck for ur scan.. hoping that follicle has jumped up... sending u loads of   

olga sending u loads of      

keeping busy  

cupcake hoping af arrives soon for u xx

hi to everyone else


----------



## olga74

Stimming      
Brookie - ?
Shenagh
Hakunamatata
Jodie K - starting 31st May, first scan 6th June.
Olga starting 28th May

2ww  
Candle - OTD 27th Apr
BettyJ - OTD ?
hasina - OTD 2nd june
Lynn - ODT 8th June ?

BFP 
Ruby – EDD 01/11/11
Hopingagain – EDD 17/11/11
Wishing & Dreaming – EDD ??
Mina Moo - EDD
Hellsbells26 - EDD 09/12/11
Wolla - early scan 17/5/11 EDD - Jan 2012
KG - early scan 13/5/11 Edd Jan 2012
Dollface - EDD 1/1/12
Bonijade – early scan 14/6/11 EDD 31/1/2012

Inbetween cycles    
Cupcake - Changing clinics  
Suziewong - Waiting to start IVF
Charlie – Scan 19th April
Helenx - Waiting to try again
Missy - Waiting for ICSI consultation
Catherine – IVF consultation 6th May
Pixie22 –
Katie Kate –
Aimees –
Hopefullyvsoon - OTD 10th May
Forever Hopeful- Having a Tx break and going on holiday with DH 
AmyBxxx  
Keeping busy - hopefully not for long


----------



## olga74

Ladies, thank you for the support this morning, and yes, AF has arrived.  So we're going ahead this month......

Cupcake fx that your AF arrives soon, I can totally understand the frustration (as last nights post may have shown....)

Keeping thank you and as you know, sometimes it's way easier to advice others and not take it yourself.  But I gave myself a good talking to this morning, yes DH thinks I've lost the plot. 

Have to finish off some reports so working from my kitchen table, will check in later xx


----------



## hakunamatata

wow olga so pleased af finally arrived for you hun, bet it was that second bottle of wine   . hope you enjoyed it as that will be your last for 9 months!!!

keeping not sure what i said hun but very very happy to be of help, you girls have made me feel so welcome even with all my insecurities   

cupcakes here's a liitle af dance for you, hope it helps        

hasina how are you doing, are you completely 2ww mad yet   

well my follie is now 16.5. they will ring me later to say whether to trigger tomorrow of monday, at what point do you girls get triggered in terms of follie length? mines defo a slow grower. goodness me i just took the call whilst on the phone and they wanted me to trigger now and go in tomorrow at 11.15. gosh i feel really shakey. is that ok timings wise, well iguess it has to be, but would still like your opinions. x


----------



## Missy123

hakunamatata clinics usually baste anywhere between 24-40 hrs after trigger.
I have heard of success stories with both but they say it is better for the sperm to be waiting for the egg rather than the other way around.
I had 3 failed 2 with 40hrs and 1 with 36hrs so i think earlier is better for me but not everyone will agree.
Hoping the timing will be perfect for you but as you say there is nothing you can do about it so try to put it to the back of your mind and try to stay positive.
Easy to say i know but here is some     and fingers crossed for you


----------



## lynn1303

hey girlies just thought i'd pop on and give you an update as i've not been n for a while.

after the clinic trying to cancel my iui cycle last friday because i hadn't stimulated by monday my womb had thickened to 8.4mm and i had 1follie at 1.4.. by wed i had 2 follies 1.8 and 1.4 so i was triggered and had my iui 24hrs later on thursday. i was scanned yesterday and all looks good for ovulation.

i've got a question for everyone 
one nurse said to test 2 weeks after tigger which is 8/6/11 however, the lead nurse said to leave it til 13/6/11 she said i'm due af on 8/6/11 but for an accurate result i need to wait the extra 5 days now i'm worried sick coz i don't want to test early but i don't want to wait longer than i have too - its called the 2ww not 2 1/2ww!! i don't want to test and get either a false positive or false negative!!!!

any advice much appreciated!!!


----------



## Evah

Hi Girls, hugs to all xxx  

Personal one for Olga...

Hey hun, hang in there okay, reading your post was very interesting as everything you said was what I was thinking. In some ways you were describing me and how it all makes me feel. My BMi is on the boarder at 31 and I have PCOS. I don't get periods and I don't even know how it feels to ovulate. My body just doesn't function normal and I feel like it is broken or damaged. My husband has no problems at all. He just keeps quiet and lets me get on with it but even with that it makes me feel bad because then I start to imagine what he is thinking and upset myself. I lash out at him and accuse him of thinking things that he has never once mentioned. It's so hard being the one with the problem. We know how we would react to our partners but when its yourself.. it's hard. It feels like your body has let you down and in return your letting him down. This is how we were created hun and all we can do is try our best. If there was something we could do and we were not doing it then yes we deserve the torment but we are doing all we can. If it's gonna happen it will and if not then we really have to deal with it. I am trying to keep positive so you join me with that and hopefully out time will come xxx


----------



## olga74

Evah, thanks hon and yes, I'm joining you on the positivity train...


----------



## fairy kimmy

Good Evening to all 

Hope ur all well thank u for the welcomes im a little new to this so please bear with me.  
Hello Keeping just a quick question what does odt mean im probably being stupid.  

Well day 5 of 2ww is slow but hay ho suppose day 14 will come around.  Mind u my day 14 is 6-6-11 and period is due 4-6-11 so i guess if that starts i get my answer.  

Doc was very postive this time sperm was told brilliant and i managed to grow 2 follicles of gd size 19 and 23.5 didnt quite except the basting to be as painful it wasnt last time this time dh had my nails in the back of his hand bless him.  

well once again hope everyone is well 
keep smiling and stay postive   
kimmy xxx


----------



## hakunamatata

otd is official test date and i hope you get there and the dreaded witch doesnt turn up


----------



## fairy kimmy

thank u hakunamatata  so my otd is 6-6-11    xx


----------



## olga74

Welcome Kimmy - I must have missed you during my rants....you'll find everyone on the site really helpful and supportive.

Hi to everyone, hope you're enjoying the bank holiday weekend.  I've taken this week off which means I've to work today but getting loads done in the office. Have a heat pad on as AF is a bit brutal (and to think I couldn't wait to get it...)  But took my first clomid this morning so we're rocking on....  I've loads to do in the house, getting a room ready to get flooring, ordering a skip and having a good clearout.  We're in the house a year and there is still some boxes packed so guess they're the first to go.  

Chat to you all soon, 

Olga xx


----------



## hakunamatata

olga sorry af is being a mare, but glad youre back pill popping, and being a busy bee too.

no activity this end as i was inseminated this morning. i keep saying swim spermies swim. keep wondering how long things take to happen lol, dont we wish we had a window. i keep imagining that scene from look whos talking when they all bump into each other. i suppose it depends how many are put in there, whats normal girls?? can you tell im mad already, but ive always been halfway there lol.

hope youre all enjoying your weekend, very quiet on here x


----------



## olga74

hakunamatata congrats on being PUPO           
Keep chilling for the day (any excuse eh??) and no, you're probably no madder than the rest of us.


----------



## sparklyme!

Hi girls! 
Just checking in. Had scan on Fiday two follicles on left now 10 and 11mm. Scan again tomorrow(Monday) and then hopefully basting on Wednesday! Not looking forward to ovitrelle (ovulation injection) and all the sore boobs and stuff. Mind you fingers crossed.   

Just a few things to share. Up until last monday I had not had any acupuncture treatments and lining and follicles were slow to respond. Had acupuncture monday evening and by friday lining was 7.5mm and two nice follicles growing nicely!!! I do beleive this helps!!!!! I do not have acupuincture after basting last time which was a BFN so will this time!!! Has anyone else found/tried/tested acupuncture?


----------



## sparklyme!

hakunamatata Keeping fingers crossed for you XXXXXXXX
Jodie K - Can you please add me to your list? 
Everyone else sending


----------



## Keeping busy

Hey all,
just a quick one from me
Hakunamatata, hope those sperm are swimming away nicely, have my fingers crossed for you.
Olga, glad AF has arrived and you have started stimming  
Lynn, I'm sorry hun i don't know the answer. My clinic say you are to test two weeks after insemination - think they are all different, and that is what I have done both times.
Sparkleyme, I will add you to the list - I am scanning tommorrow as well, although only base line. DH and I are both starting acupuncture - he has started, I go for the first time Thursday. I hope you are right about it working. Finger crossed for you.

Just updating

Stimming      
Brookie - ?
Shenagh
Hakunamatata
Jodie K - starting 31st May, first scan 6th June.
Olga starting 28th May
Keeping Busy
Sparkleyme

2ww  
Candle - OTD 27th Apr
BettyJ - OTD ?
hasina - OTD 2nd june
Lynn - ODT 8th June ?
Fairy Kimmy - ODT 6th June

BFP 
Ruby – EDD 01/11/11
Hopingagain – EDD 17/11/11
Wishing & Dreaming – EDD ??
Mina Moo - EDD
Hellsbells26 - EDD 09/12/11
Wolla - early scan 17/5/11 EDD - Jan 2012
KG - early scan 13/5/11 Edd Jan 2012
Dollface - EDD 1/1/12
Bonijade – early scan 14/6/11 EDD 31/1/2012

Inbetween cycles    
Cupcake - Changing clinics  
Suziewong - Waiting to start IVF
Charlie – Scan 19th April
Helenx - Waiting to try again
Missy - Waiting for ICSI consultation
Catherine – IVF consultation 6th May
Pixie22 –
Katie Kate –
Aimees –
Hopefullyvsoon - OTD 10th May
Forever Hopeful- Having a Tx break and going on holiday with DH 
AmyBxxx  


Hey to everyone else
xxx


----------



## shenagh1

Evening all! How are u?
Welcome kimmy!
Wohhooo olga af arriving lol but she is a witch!! Keep up the heat
I did the exact same today had a massive clearout of the house and couldn't feel better about it!
Can't remember who was basted think it was lynn but as I'm on my phone I can't check sorry but whoever it was good luck hope the 2ww doesn't drag and take care!
Hi to anyone I've missed... Jodie, hasina, cupcake, keeping,and all who are stimming/ waiting are holding in there ok xx
Afm- nothing strange going on have my first scan tomorrow to see growth progress! Fx its all going nicely! Can anyone tell me how they know its working and things are growing? Xx


----------



## shenagh1

Oh forgot to ask has anyone heard from catherine! I haven't seen her on in a while and wondered if she was ok!? Is she still on this thread with us?


----------



## hasina

quick one from me ladies as im on the phone..

hakunamatata wel done for geting throu gh basting.. realy hoping u hear some good news this time,and hope the 2ww flys quickly for u. x x

cupcake hay hun.. sorry to hear af stil not arrived. dont u just hate it when u want af to arrive its no wer to be seen. but when u dont want it to arrive its just right under ur face.
hope things start to speed up quick as poss  

shenagh catherine think shes moved on ivf thread, but yeh havnt heard from her for a while.
goodluck for ur scan hun x x

keeping, olga, sparkle me, fairy,evah, lynn hope ur all ok and wel.

afm been busy back at work but have been reading through about everyone.
im so feeling gutted think its all over for me.. been having period pains and cramps.
so i gave up and and tested its bfn..    i knew it was gona be.
i no  everyones gna tel me off.. sick and tired waiting.


----------



## hasina

Cupcake hun it's on the 2nd on Thursday


----------



## Missy123

yes hasina put those pee sticks away girl else i'm sending the     i'll be checking on you       xx


----------



## hasina

Missy and cupcake I know I know  
It's just got period cramps they way I normally will have befor I start.. Soo I thought what the hell know it's gonna be bfn what harm will it do if I only do 1 test..

Missy love it when u pop in and check up on us  
Hope things are getting positive ur way...


----------



## lynn1303

Hey hasina. My sil had diui. Twice. The first time she didn't feel a thing and it was a bfn and second time she had cramp pretty much constantly after basting and it was a bfp. So pls don't be disheartened Hun. As the smart folks have already said put the pee sticks down til Thursday. I've had cramp pretty constant since basting and I've convinced myself it's worked!!!! My dh is worried invade I'm setting myself up for a fall!! 

Hope everyone is enjoying the bank holiday. Xxxxx


----------



## hasina

lynn thanx hun for ur supported words.. really means alot..
i really dont mind the cramps at all but these cramps that iv been getting defo indicate af on its way for shore..

anyway fingers and toes crossed for everyone on this journey its soo hard and it just doesnt get any easier..
how u doing on the 2ww hope ur ok lynn xxx


----------



## fairy kimmy

Hi ya all

Hasina defo put pee sticks away hun as hard as it is waiting keep going hun.

Hakunamata well done on basting hope ur 2ww goes by in a flash all is crossed for u hun.

To everyone else hope everyones well 

Afm im on day 7 of 2ww its going slow feel tearful today ive bin postive till this morning and just keep thinking it hasnt worked.  Well thats my rant sorry ladies. 

Love to all
Kimmy x


----------



## Keeping busy

Hey all,
This is attempt number 2 at a post. my dH turned Internet off before I hit post and we were rushing out to a first birthday party so didn't have time to sort it. Anyway, survived the party and not one insensitive comment was made  .

Hasina, don't give up yet Hun, those cramps could be implantation. Have my fingers tightly crossed for you   .
Cupcake, sorry I can't be off any help, I have a short cycle and the only difference now is AF arrives two days after I stop pessaries. Good that you are ovulating, means at least you know what is going on with your body.
Shenga, how was scan? Are your follies growing nicely, hope so.
Kimmy, hope you are ok here is a big   for you.
Lynn, glad you are feeling positive. Must be nice to have someone close who knows what you are going through and good for all of us t hear about another success story in your SIL.
AFM, base line scan today, have 3 follies, between 7 and 9 on the left and 3 all at 4 on the right. Hoping that only three grow. Bit worried as I'm not gonna be scanned again till next Monday and basting will be day 13, last cycle was basted day 11 and already had a 19 and 21 follie, and first cycle basted day 12, with one at 23 and one at 24, what happens if they get to big with the extra growing time, help please.
Hey to everyone else
Xx


----------



## shenagh1

Hey all,
Hasina-  can't believe u caved in chick you are WAY too early to test! Sit back and chill out! Cuz you'll get too stressed! 
Lynn- how's ur wait going! Not feeling like hasina above I hope and not going too crazy??
Kimmy- hope all is well with urself!
Hey cupcake- how are u? 
Missy- nice to see u still dropping in, how's ur progress going xx

Well ladies as above or wherever I put I had my scan today! I got up @ 7AM to go for it! Got to the hospital and the clinic was CLOSED!! Never been so angry in my life so went to gynae who didn know what gonal f was!!! :O went down to reception to ask was there a reason it wasn't open and was informed obv because its a bank hol! Rang hospital pharmacy, couldbt prescribe it without doc signature, rang around maternity luckily my consultant was there, he told reception to send me up he would scan me, literally 2 min walk away and when I got there he had GONE to surgery! So turns out the nurse who scans me "forgot" it was a bank hol today! Now I'm not scanned don't know what's going on, don't know when to go back and have no meds to do me!!! That hsopital is HOPELESS! 
Sorry had to have that wee rant! Wait a month or more to start cuz he piddles off on hols only for them to still not do things right!  love to all 
Xx


----------



## Keeping busy

Shenga I am      on your behalf, what a nightmare. Big    Hun, hope you manage to get hold of someone who can sort things out for you asap
Xxxxx


----------



## hakunamatata

shenagh thats absolutely disgraceful hun, how can they treat you like that.    are you anywhere near cambridge i have 150 of gonal here! im not surprised youre angry i would be.

heeping sounds like youre a really quick grower hun, how can they decide your basting day already, shouldnt blood results indicate when you are ready? is it worth calling them tomorrow and voicing your concerns and bringing scan forward. it will only cause you unnec stress if not.  i had 20 follies and only one grew so hopefully you wont get more than 3


----------



## hasina

fairy and keeping busy thanks huns for the support dont  know where i would be without u ladies  

shenagh omg hun cant believe what u went through today... what clinic u at? wasnt u told in advanced it will be closed..
awwwww hun really feel for u and soo angry with ur clinic.. is there no way u can email them today and they can get back to u tomorrow.. sending u loads of


----------



## lynn1303

OMG shenagh that's disgraceful!!!!!! I can't believe it. U queried it with the nurse at the time even stating that u were off work and they were really awkward with u not coming and going with u on the time. I'd make an official complaint. This journey is stressful enough without that. 

Hi keeping. I agree with the girls give them a phone and voice ur concerns. I was scanned every 2 days and I took a long time to respond.  Good luck for this cycle hunni pie. I'm glad ur doing it. 

I'm not itching to test just yet. But I feel as though the 2 weeks should be nearly over rather than just beginning!!!!!

Yay fairy. Ur half way there!!!! Chin up and ur otd will be here before u know!!! 

Big hugs hasina and to all I've not mentioned!!! 

Xxxxx


----------



## Silliest Sausage

Hi ladies, hope you don't mind me joining this chat......I'm on my second IUI attempt and this time round have been feeling a little sick here and there and the last couple days have had back ache.....could this be related too all that's going on down there? I had such an easy time of it the first time round! 

Hope you are all well x


----------



## sparklyme!

Cupcake - I too had the smae issue with my first cycle. I had loads and loads of mucus at 30 days, and then AF arrived really late. It is the drugs! 
Keeping Busy - I really do believe in the acupuncture! When i did not have any my first cycle failed- follies failed to grow, which could have been the lack of FSH early enough! However my Last cycle was technically perfect ! So personally would not have it now. I beileive that I got the recipe right for me. I really trust and believe in the practitioner, she is so lovely! On me shedid the same treatment package as Ivf,  unfortunately that does mean about 26 needles the treatment before basting! But I just lie back and think of babies! I think that whatever a person believes is right for them, although there is not medical proof it makes me feel more relaxed!!!! 

Had scan yesterday two follicles 13.7 and 13.4 still stimming! Scan again wednesday and basting on Friday!!!!! Seems like i have had loads of drugs this time but hey ho!


----------



## hasina

Silliest sausage welcome Hun to the thread..
Think I have spoken to u on chat or u was on this thread long time ago..
The symptoms uv been getting really sounds good hun... Wishing u all the best
With a bfp soon..
When's otd?

Hi to everyone else hope everyones ok and well xx

Sparkle wishing those juicy follis start to grow juicier xx


----------



## Missy123

hasina hun how are you today? Hope the cramping pains are easier and it's not too long to wait for you now!   
Shenagh i can't believe your clinic treated you like that!    Hope you get it sorted today and you are back on track.   
I'm still waiting on DH results but will get them this week so i will know more then.

Good luck and    to you all.


----------



## Silliest Sausage

Hasina - I'm not quite there yet, biggest follie is 11 on the right and 8 on the left, but i'm about 2 weeks ahead of my sizes for my first cycle, so that's all good.  I'm in need of getting my lining up though, as thats only at 3.8 at the moment!

I had no back ache last time though, so not sure if it's connected this time or not.

Oh and yes, we have spoke as I was on this thread a while ago on my first cycle, then needed a break from it all.....but i'm back now!

Hoping you and everyone else are doing well x


----------



## bonijade

Silliest Sausage

I had really killer back ache (lower back region) for 5 days leading up to test day and I got a BFP, so hopefully it means some good news for you too

xx


----------



## Silliest Sausage

I'm still having regular check ups and don't have any big follies yet, so def not going to be a bfp just yet for me.

Strangely though, I do have some blood.............I didn't have any of this last treatment so am rather confused - should I get blood when on the injections??
xx


----------



## hasina

cupcake   what do u think would i test or not anymore?? hope ur ok though xx


----------



## shenagh1

evening all

silliest sausage - welcome back i also remember you on the board!!! wow has, cupcake and i MUST be furniture here now!! 

cupcake- thats brill that you will be starting back soon, get into a nice routine hopefully stress free!

hasina- hope your behaving yourself and not   testing too early  !!

missy- keep us posted on how your gettin on! i have my first ivf cons on the 4th july! sort of want this cycle over with before then x

bonijade- how are you? all still positive i hope xx

i didnt know catherine had moved on, hope to hear from her soon! 

afm- finally got scanned today after waiting forever, arrived at the hospital and nurse informed me my chart wasnt there as i wasnt due to be scanned toda, WELL i just let rip, i said "the reason im not meant to be scanned today is my appointment was yestrday" only for her to ask well what am i doing back when i got scanned yestrday!!! hello! is she silly?? so i explained what i went through yestrday and she said "oh didn anyone tell u we decided to close"!!!! ehh noo they fricking didnt!! ANYWHO 2 or 3 follies at min biggest one is 7.2 lining is nice and thick @ 7.9 she asked what they usually do for me and i asked for my dose to be increased as i know my body doesnt repsond to the lower dose to which she replied,-thats grand ill let u decide what you want to increase it to and well see you friday! SO im uppin it to 112 for now but it angered me how they really werent that bothered whether it was increased or not! ooh well!!! so thats what happened me today, abs stupid nurse!
oh and to make matters worse was on my way out and she asked who my ivf cons was, when i said his name she replied "oh hell not really like your DH" he doesnt like people who are overweight!!!! and then walked away!  ooh i was raging  so now im basically my own nurse lol  

love
xx


----------



## Jodie K

Hi Peeps,

Just a quick one from me....
Silliest sausage, welcome back hun, I also remember you from last time, i'm also part of the furniture on this board!! hope this 2nd cycle works for you, I'm not sure about the backache and bleeding, my symptoms seem to change every time!!  

Shenagh - what a joke!! Would definalty put in a formal complaint!

Hasina - hope your holding up ok, naught naughty for testing so early   Hope you get a nice BFP this time!! 

Keeping - that is weird that they have given you basting date already!! dont they need to see whats going on?! My first scan is also on monday, but i'm normally a slow grower, i dont think you need to worry about your follies being too big tho, surely its better to be too big than too small... 

Cupcake - enjoy your 2 weeks, as hopefully it work 1st time at your new clinic, with the great odds!!  

AFM, nothing really to report, just started injections today, but scan not until monday.....

Hi to everyone   xx


----------



## olga74

Hi ladies, 

Shenagh- I have to agree with the others, what are there nurses for when they are this bad.  This is so important and they seem to brush you off.  Can't say I'd have your patience.  But on a better note, fantastic news on your lining and    for the follies

Cupcake - soft cheese, coffee and other nice stuff that we're not having...and hot baths......Hope this 2 weeks fly by

Hasina you know you're not supposed to test early....   stay away from the pee sticks til OTD...

sparkleme - great that it's all planned out for you...    for your follies this week

Lynn how are your doing hun?  

Keeping - hope your follies behave themselves...

AMF Scanning on Tuesday (Bank Holiday here on Monday) and that's day 11, but seeing as I normally have fairly long cycles, even with the drugs, so not too worried.  Spent the last two days cleaning up a storm, have a room cleared and ready for flooring and a whole lot more done.  Tired but worth it.  Acupuncture in the morning.  That's something that has changed my AF this cycle, (TMI coming), with the drugs I was getting clots, this time around more flow, less clots.  Feel a lot more positive too and yeah, think that this could be my month.....   

Catch up tomorrow xx


----------



## sparklyme!

Olga - Good Luck for this next cycle XXXX     

Shenagh - I am outraged for you too . I agree complain!!!! 

Scan in the morning, fingers crossed follies have continued to grow


----------



## Keeping busy

Hey all,
Kimmy, you feeling better today?
Lynn and Hasina, hope your not going too   in the 2ww
Olga, glad all is going well and you have a scan date. You and me are opposites, mine grow soooooooooooooooooo fast. be nice to have a happy medium!
Silliest sausage welcome to the thread.
Shenga, that all sounds totally ridiculous - sounds like your clinic can't get anything right. You have every right to be mad   
Cupcake, glad you have spoken to the clinic. Hope it has put your mind at ease.
Thanks for all the advice ladies. Rang my clinic today and told the nurse I had my knickers in a twist -yes i actually used that phrase. Explained my concern that I would grow to many follies and they would be bigger than 24 mm based on my past history, reminded her that on my first cycle I was basted at CD12 with a scan CD10 showing one 23 and one 24, and that last cycle I was basted CD11 with scan CD 9 showing one at 19 and one at 21. She said she had thought about all that when she did my drug chart and that I started injecting CD3, same as 2nd cycle, first cycle was CD2, and that she felt I would be fine and that if they got bigger than 24 it didn't matter anyway, as who's to know exactly what size they are for ovulation as she has seen them bigger than that, and if we loose one then hopefully a smaller one will catch up. I do only inject menpour (75) every other day so will have only done four injections of it (same as first cycle) and I also inject supercur, which I think is meant to stop me ovulating naturally anyway. She said she was worried if we went earlier my lining wouldn't be thick enough and the weekend gets in the way as they are shut. I guess I just have to trust her. She is the expert and so far has got things right with my body, except for it being a BFN twice!!!! I have loads of mucus like i would be ovulating in a natural cycle - I'm only on CD5 - weird - anyone else get this when stimming. Don't remember getting anywhere near as much last two times. 
Jodie, I have kind of given myself a basting date - they have done a base line scan and 2nd scan planned for next Monday. Based on my previous reactions and the fact they have always basted me two days after 2nd scan in the past I am going with the same. She said if they couldn't bast then, it would be Friday but i respond well to the drugs so i reckon it will defo be Wednesday, and the nurse seemed to think so as well. 
sparkleyme, good luck for tommorrow.got myself in a pickle about the acupuncture. Was feeling fine about it - as i keep telling everyone, i like injecting myself and thought it would be fine, until DH said it felt like a pulling sensation inside and then last night I managed to give my self a cracking bruise and make myself bleed with my injection and now have remembered i actually don't like needles!!! - gonna have to talk myself into it before Thursday!!. Also panicking that it will make everything grow to much - I am getting paranoid . This journey gets harder not easier  - on my first cycle I just trusteed they knew what they were doing!!!
Hey to everyone else, 
take care
xx


----------



## olga74

Hey Keeping
My needles guy told me it's not a pain contest so if you feel pain get them to stop. And yes there is a sensation when they go in but it's not as bad as injections. Be prepared for the 'feeling' to be somwhere different. My foot got it for a pin in my hand. I know dome people can fall asleep but not me. I do feel good after but maybe because I try think of nothing for the hour. And fx we'll be telling people how it helped with us getting BFP in a few weeks! 

Hi to everyone else xx


----------



## hasina

Hi all this is gonna be a quick one,
Thankyou all soo much giving me all the advise stay away from the pee sticks.

Which today ladies I gave in as I knew 2moro otd and defo I no it's bfn..
Soo test has been done and the result is BFN!

Told u ladies gonna be bfn, I honestly am not upset just the fact that my next cycle will be my last..
As this is taking up my work time, emotionally in every aspects..
I can't deal with this anymore..
My closes friend has her 15 week scan and she was telling me in all detail which I didn't mind, but the fact was I want to be pregnant and feel that excitement going to clinics ect..

Soo this cycles money gone down the drain!

Hope everyone else are ok take care will catch up with personals later xx


----------



## olga74

Hasina      I know you say you're ok about this but still, look after yourself hon x


----------



## olga74

Keeping - I'm just back from my acupuncture, was thinking of you and have to say, it is making a difference.  I was describing my AF this month and how it wasn't full of clots (sorry TMI), how i could hear my pulse in my ear (means blood is flowing well but did drive me mad for a couple of days), and that other than the first day, it was relatively pain free.  This is in comparison to the last few AFs which had me doubled over and taking strong painkillers.  And I know what your DH means about the pulling sensation - it's the treatment working.  For me, I felt a prick and some static with a couple of the areas but it's over in a second.  Don't be afraid to ask what they are doing and if it's painful (and honestly hon, it's not) then tell them.  I guess I'm relaxed with my guy, having seen him for the last couple of months.  I'm not quite falling asleep on the table but I do relax.  He also has me on herbs (in pill form which apparently going to be stopped, no idea why) and I take them 3 times a day.  If you are on herbs, leave 20minutes either side of food - gives them a chance to work.  

I hope I'm putting your mind at ease a bit (if not, ignore me, I'm ranting..... ) and fx you'll find it ok.

Olga xx


----------



## hakunamatata

hello girls sounds like the acupuncture is working wonders xx olga glad youre feeling quietly confident 

shenagh i truely cant believe all the hassle youre having, you could do without the extra stress.

sparlyme hope your scan went well 

jodie glad youve started injections

hasina im so sorry for your bfn hun, what does is today, sure its not too early? sorry next will be your last is that down to funds? isnt it a shame we havent got endless pot of money hey. the ongoing stress isnt good for us either is it x

lynn my 2ww buddy, how are you doing?
sending lots of   to all you lovely ladies x


----------



## lynn1303

shenagh!!! thats even more awful if poss than what happened on monday,

keeping - keep trusting the docs the acpuncture should help not hinder hopefully.

hasina - i'mso sorry petal but if ur otd is til tomorroe isn't there still not a chance?

Hakuna i don't know about u dolly but i 'm going mental!!!! i'm7 days in.  but one nurse told me to test 2 weeks after trigger the second nurse told me to tet on 13th which is 5 days after i'm due af.  i'm wondering if i should test today to see if trigger still in system then i don't know when to test nxt week coz whether it is pos or neg i'll wonder whether it is accurate? i've had cramp pretty constant since basting, my boobs r sore my nipples r like football studs and to top it off i have thrush!!!  all of which wheni googled it says it is early signs of pregnancy. DH angry that i'm obsessing over it - he says the dark bit around my nipples the areola have also got darker.  he's convinced i'm setting myself up for a very big fall!!!

how r u feeling hakuna?  when is ur otd?

xxxx


----------



## Poppets Mammy

Hello Ladies, just a quick note to say I hope your all well and please don't forget about me, I'm checking in every now and again to keep up with going on.

Silliest sausage welcome back, I to remeber you, good luck on your journey

Hasina - so sorry Hun  

Amy - How the devil are you mate??  


AFM - Me and DH are really enjoying our break from TX, had a fab family holiday last week and we r going away just us two next week. Going camping and going to clear our heads and come to a final decision. We have been toying with the idea of stopping treatment and Perusing adoption instead since Dec. We are enjoying our break from drugs and scans and just having a life free of TTC so much we are starting to think this may be the end of the road for us. We want a family so much and love the idea of giving children who need a home a loving and stable environment and just feel that maybe it's best for us to jump off this emotional and physical roller coaster now and follow a different path in search of our family. It's such a hard decision and is taking a lot of thinking and soul searching. We always thought we'd adopt at some point but maybe thought we'd have biological children first/aswell. 

Anyway hope your all coping, keep your chins up and think   this TTC journey does have happy endings for some people.

Xx


----------



## wolla

Forever - fab to hear from you - sounds like you and DH are having a much needed break from tx.  Wishing you well whatever decision you come to.  Enjoy the camping x x 

Wolla
x


----------



## hakunamatata

hi lynn    my test date is the 13th a blood test. my boobs have been really sore since trigger but i did notice the extremely hard nipples last night. i have felt quite tired as went our for the first time today, tummy is feeling really heavy, but heck could be anything. i have a friend who likes to test hcg out of the system so dont blame you. think the ramps are a good sign, tho ive not had any   . but hey anything could happen.   

forever lovely to hear from you, sounds like youve been doing a lot of thinking, but also that the break is doing you good. long may it continue x

wolla how are you?


----------



## lynn1303

fab to hear from you forever!!! missed you!!!

my friends are adopting and are going through a local charity St Margarets in glasgow apparently the adoption is quicker through a charity rather than through the council!!! there is a website www.bemyparent.org.uk be prepared with tissues though its heartbreaking all those kiddies without a home!!!

good luck on whatever you decide.

xxxx

/links


----------



## sparklyme!

Keeping - Honestly I am the worst needle phobic ever and even I do mot worry about acupuncture. The needles do not hurt but you do feel something. When they wiggle them to 'fish for chi' it does feel strange but you can feel them 'bite' on the energy and this is a good sign! I make silly sounds, but after the initial wiggle I can not feel anything! You will be fine! Let me know how it goes. I have acupuncture pre- basting tomorrow too!

Hakuna - thanks for the good luck message !!!! Wishing you Good luck for the 13th   

AFM - Scan this morning two follicles one 18.5 and one 14.5 ready to Go! Lining is 9.5mm  which is so much better than last time!!!! Nurse said it was all looking better than last time too! Trigger HCG shot tonight at 2200hrs and then basting at 1200hrs on Friday. 

Please send me lots of luck to my follies and swim boys swim!!!!!           

Good luck to all the other ladies outhere too sending you all


----------



## lynn1303

yay sparkly!!!! i'll say a wee prayer for u on friday!!!

i did a naughty thing i tested - ts neg which i can't believe i'm saying this is a good thing that means thetrigger is out my system so whe i test nxt week it'll be an accurate posor neg 

xxx


----------



## sparklyme!

Hasina - Try to keep your chin up girl. Know how you feel with the pennies down the drain, Just keep hoping and praying, you never know what good fortune is round the corner. Miracles do happen! XXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## hakunamatata

sparkly that sounds fabulous, good luck for friday hun and joining me on the 2ww madness xx

hasina    

lynn yay for trigger being gone onwards and upwards towards your bfp x


----------



## hasina

hay all just gonna do some personals..

silliest suasage hiya hun yeh as i said thought i remember you.. ohh i see ur still on stimming thought ur on the 2ww..
anyways goodluck on this cycle xx

shenagh hay hun.. finally u got it sorted out at ur clinic.. bloody all that confusion.. hopefully fingers crossed those follis will grow xxx

jodie hi how are u? good to hear from u.. dont no why lol thought u wer ignoring me or soo.. because so many times i have posted a message.. but u seem to be very quiet lately.. hope u are settled now in ur new job..
and as always wishing u all the best this cycle xxx

olga and keeping busy hope u ladies are getting on with ur jabs.. aww feel for u ladies..
and hoping for some good news out of the pain u ladies go through  

hakunamatata hay hun how u doing? no hun im self funded, as i already have a 7 yr old dd.
soo really tbh money dont grow on trees lol..
just had enough, if u get what i mean.. over and over just the waiting game never ending.. the drugs ect work everything just takes it all out of u..
hope ur doing ik and wish u all the best on this cycle xx

lynn fat chance it will change.. out of 10 people only 1 person will change the lucky ones.. bloody we always have to be unlucky ones.. sorry dont mean to rant but i just feel as if giving up compleatly which i know i wouldnt..
hope ur doing well.. wishing for bfp for u hun xx

sparkle me thanx hun for ur support wish u all the best with bfp xx

afm tbh ladies im showing a brave face, because i think this time around dh was really hoping for bfp and the fact that he was there with me for the insem he saw how much pain i was in.. and was dead shore will get bfp.
and specially the fact is im a person that can take loads on me shoulder.. and dont complain easily..
tomorrow will be last day of testing and i know it willl be a bfn.. as af is around the corner lol thought i started about couple of hours ago but hasnt yet..
soo left a message to the clinic to give me a call back i want my clomid dosage to be up to 100g... soo waiting for them to call me.. hopefully will get a call tomorrow and need to have my drugs ready..

* thankyou all for really being there for me and giving that courage to be stronger xx*


----------



## hakunamatata

hugs hasina would defo be good if we all had an endless amount of money   . take care honey youre sounding so down. wish i could cheer you up


----------



## hasina

Hi all. 
This is gonna be a quick one.. Coz on the phone and not going into work called in sicky..
And still in bed
Tested ladies again and it's BFN.

Hakunamatata Aww ur sooooo sweet Hun.. I'm honestly fine will be fine once I just get back on the roller coaster.. Thankyou soo much for ur concern words can't be expressed in how much u ladies are being there for me..


----------



## shenagh1

Aw so sorry has hun xxx


----------



## hakunamatata

hasina     maybe sit in the sun and forget about life for a little while. imagine you are somewhere special where there are no worries, lots of chocolates and cocktails and no weight gain xx


----------



## sparklyme!

Hasina - Pamper yourself today! Book a treatment or something! Treat yourself! Play your favourite music and chill out in the sunshine XXX

Hakun - Sending postive vibes to you!

Keeping - How are you feeling today about acupuncture?

AFM- Trigger shot last night.....do not feel that great today.......can not remember what I felt like last time! Not sure about all the symptoms you get!


----------



## lynn1303

Hasina I think it's a good idea not to go to work. Infact don't go tomorrow either that way u don't need to face anyone til Monday. Have a few days that r all about u. Hopefully start down the road of trying to feel better. Big hugs. 

Xxx


----------



## Silliest Sausage

Well, my cycle has been ended. The blood loss has resulted in the lining decreasing and also my follies were smaller than last week.  THis all came as a shock as didn't realise they would do that, so i'm finding it rather hard at the moment.  But we shall get there.

Sorry for lack of personals, keep at it everyone and good luck......i'm outta here for a bit xx


----------



## shenagh1

Silliest I think I missed something! Were u bleeding much? When were u to be basted? That's so unusual for that to happen is it not? What did it all shrink to hun? How long had u been on them?
Has- I think ur just right to take the day off I have taken it off the past few cycles as I can't face my boss when it doesn't work and the fact my AF is soo painful!the girls are right, take tomorrow off too and have a long weekend! Xx 

Love to all u ladies xx
B back later for some proper chat


----------



## hakunamatata

sausage im so sorry this has happened hun, there seem to be so many things that can go wrong prior to basting. hope you have some chocolate stored up x


----------



## sparklyme!

Sausage - so sorry to hear your news.      That was unusual......my lining did decrease and follicles went backwards on my very first cycle. The nurse told me that sometime we all have a 'rogue' cycle. We all have them normally but usually we never know! It is just when we go through all this treatment we know more! It is horrible! Take some time to yourself. XXXXXXXX    

Lynn1303 - thanks for your best wishes XXXXXX


----------



## fairy kimmy

Hi ya all

Just a quickie as im having to write on fone.  

Hi ya keeping im ok thank u hope ur well

Hasina im  so sorry keep ur chin  

Hi to all u other ladies hope everyone is ok my fingers crossed for everyone  

Afm day 10 of 2 ww not sure if i have period pains or trapped wind starting to think it hasnt worked this time but i suppose only time will tell.  I do wish mon will hurry up i feel a bit in limbo . 

Well love to all keep smiling    

Kimmy x x


----------



## Keeping busy

Hello ladies,
Hasina and sausage         
So sorry for you both. Take care of yourselves.
Sparkleyme and Olga, thanks for the reassuring words about acupuncture. I've just got back from my first session and your right, It doesn't hurt, although it made my collar bone really ache, even though the needles were in my back. She said that because of where I am in my cycle there was no easing in slowly, so had loads in my back, then flipped over and she did some random circulation thing on the front. Booked in again for next Thursday, day after basting, although I'm gonna have to do something about work, as they are seriously goona winder where I am all the time.
Sparkleyme, good luck for basting tomorrow.
Lynn, Kimmy and hakunamatata, hope your all OK and two week wait isn't getting any of you down.
Shenga, hope stimming is going well
Forever, lovely to have you back. It's good that your getting your head straight. I keep thinking about adoption and thinking that if this doesn't work for us, then there is a child out there who needs a loving home and we could give them one.
Hey to everyone else.
AFM, not much to report, still stimming, acupuncture started, herbs ordered, and had a fab night out with good friends last night, which meant for a few hours I managed to pretty much forget about everything 
Take care all xxxx


----------



## hakunamatata

sparkly good luck for tomorrow hun

forever glad the acupuncture is working for you x


----------



## hakunamatata

i meant keeping not forever! doh please let it be baby brain x


----------



## Keeping busy

fingers crossed hakunamatata xx


----------



## hasina

hi all, hope everyones doing ok..

when i get the chance will read up on what iv, missed think we will need to update the list wil do at some point..
* just wanted to send big    to hakunamatata, keeping,fairy,sparkle,shenagh,silliest sausage, lynn and anyone else i have missed.. *

afm nothing to report as i have taken today off as well.. hopefully will be back at work on monday..
just been spending quality time with dd as shes on holiday.. been shopping, been to the parks.. dh been very supportive as much as he needs it more then me this time around..
have told dh this will be our last try on tx.. i cant take it anymore going through tx ect.. soo he said we will do tx untill we have a little baby for the sake of my dd.. and not to give up as we did get bfp on the first go on iui..

hope everyones enjoying the sun.. xx


----------



## Jodie K

Hasina - dont be silly i'm not ignoring you, sorry if i havnt been there for you, I've just been having a hard time recently so trying not to think about things to much.... sorry it didnt work for you this time, next time ask them to give you cetrotide or something (used to stop you ovulating prematurely) my clinic give me it from about 16mm, but you can see if your clinic will start giving you it early, you can still stim at the same time, so you should be able to grow some nice big follies!! IUI worked for you first time before, so hopefully it will happen for you again straight away   xx


----------



## olga74

Good afternoon ladies from a sunny back garden in Meath (Ireland!!)

Keeping - glad you were ok with the acupuncture and I really hope this is what makes the difference for you.

Hasina - glad you took the few days off, and what better way to spend them than with your dd.  

How's everyone on the 2ww doing?  

AMF just realised I've to do my own injection this evening before I head to a friends house.  Better just get on with it even though they are a bit painful/stinging going in.  But will get hugs and cuddles off her twins, 5 years old, and so much fun.  Going window shopping in the morning then home for an afternoon with my dh.  Have worked up a storm in the house and garden so totally relaxing today.  Think I picked a good week to take off from work.

Anyway catch up with everyone later, 

Olga xx


----------



## sparklyme!

Thanks for all the good luck messages
AFM - I just got back from clinic - worst day ever so far.      
Firstly DH could not produce a sample - nerves and anxiety. Came home........ 4 hours later returned to clinic with a sample. We waited 1 hour to then be told it was a very poor sample! Only 3% motility compared to 90% last time. Count 32 million. They asked if DH had been ill or stressed 60 days ago to account for the drastic change in results 
I Had basting anyway but now both feel very numb and depressed. I know we all say we only need one but heres hoping!            
Also feel awful inside, my uterus is cramping and feel really bloated!


----------



## olga74

sparkleme


----------



## Keeping busy

Sparkleyme - sending you lots and lots of big         Done the maths quick quick and that means there were 1 million swimming. When I was feeling low about DH results last time the nurse told me they got a BFP with 0.9 million as the total count and there is no way all of those were gonna have good motility, so it really is possible hun, sending you lots of hopes    . Is Dh having acupuncture as well? Also, were they expecting your DH to produce a sample in the clinic, if so that is mega tough. MY DH always does it at home, way less pressure - so far i have resisted the temptation to dance around in my underware while he does it   - thats my attempt at making you smile. Look after yourself hun, take care xxxx
Meant to be writing my essay so will catch up properly with everyone later
xxx


----------



## hakunamatata

sparkley i would listen to keeping this is a smart lady that makes sense. its still not the sort of worry you need to have on basting day. i hope you can regain your pma     

hello to all xx


----------



## sparklyme!

Thanks to Olga. Keeping and Hakun! 
Keeping glad your acupuncture went well, sounds like you were brave, well done  Dh has had acupuncture before but not at the moment but he will need to go now!!!!!!
DH has produced in clinic before but this time it was all too much. All DH's other results have been so good. We did have to work miracles to at least get a sample to take back......horrible experience!  They put back 3 million out of the 32million total count! so does this mean that 30,000 are viable? or is the 3 million the 3%?. As we had paid for everything we thought we might as well. We are just racking our brains about what could have happened 60 days ago! They said sperm reproduce every 60 days. Does anyone know how this works? When should it improve? When does the cycle start and finish? The nurse said that any _top up_ tonight would be from the same batch? She said with this result it would not happen naturally as they could not swim up the tubes but by continuing with iui today they were in the right place. Any ideas would be appreciated as feeling really low!


----------



## Keeping busy

Sparkleyme, obviously I can't know for def, but I would say the 3 million were all swimmers, as after they have done the wash the percentage of swimmers increases, so I would say that is positive. I get confused with the whole sperm thing. I've been told so many different things, that it takes 60 days, that it takes 74, that it takes 3 months, so really don't know. What I do know is that by stopping drinking and taking loads of vitamins my DH count has improved. Our clinic has always said that as long as we get the sample there in an hour it's fine, so perhaps if there has to be a next time ask if you can do it at home straight away rather than attempting at the clinic. Really hoping there won't be and this has worked for you xxx


----------



## lynn1303

I'm totally frantic girls. I'm bleeding. Not heavily. Not sure if it's af. I don't normally bleed on my own I need provera. I'm only 8 days post iui. Could it be af? Surely it's too soon.  Oh I hope it's not the witch. Xx


----------



## fairy kimmy

Hi ya ladies

Hope all is well.

Just thought id write cos i didnt make it to my 14 day the witch has come i have cried and cried but i still feel numb its just not fair.  

Im so sorry to rant i am feeling very low and really cant stop the tears from falling .      

Love to all

Kimmy x x


----------



## sparklyme!

Keeping - thanks for reply. DH has made lifestyle changes like not drinking at all and vitamins...... which we thought accounted for the excellent result last time! So nothing has changed this time still no alcohol at all and taking vitamins too the only thing I can think of was that the 60 days was after the last insemination...... and neither me or DH felt like depositing anything so there was a period of about 2 weeks without. This might account for it!. 

Fairy Kimmy - Thoughts go out to you! I know how you feel!    
Lynn10303 - could it be implanation bleeding if it is not too heavy - the timings right! Fingers crossed


----------



## Keeping busy

Hey sparkleyme, it could be the two weeks. I know how you feel,  the whole thing all becomes so clinical doesn't it  will have my fingers tightly crossed for you.
Kimmy, I am so sorry, sending you lots and lots of big  . 
Lynn, as sparkleyme says, could well be implantation bleeding, hope so  
Olga, hope you had fun with your friend and the twins
Hey to everyone else
Take care all
Xxx


----------



## hasina

hi all just come in for a quick 1 specially for kimmy and lynn

kimmy  soo sorry hun i deeply feel for u in what ur going through.. hope u feel better soon and can get back on the roller coaster ..

lynn as everyone else is saying could be implantation bleeding.. i know its really really tough time at the moment but dont loose hope 

*a big  to hakunamatata olga, keeping, jodie sparkle, cupcake, shenagh ,silliest and anyone else i have missed out on..*


----------



## sparklyme!

Keeping - good luck for basting tomorrow sending you lots of positive vibes


----------



## Atishoo

Hi ladies,

I'm going through my first D-IUI.  I'm 39 and have endo.  I had a stimulated cycle with Clomid, Gonal F injections and Ovatrelle.  My endometrium had thickened nicely and I had one follicle at 26 and one at 17.

The insemination was done on 27th May and up until then I had absolutely no side effects from the drugs.  The day after insemination my breasts became really tender and are now sore and firm.  I don't really have any other symptoms although my abdomen does seem a little fuller.  I haven't put on weight.

Does anyone know if this is a sign of pregnancy or just side effects from the drugs kicking in late?  My 2ww ends on 9th June.

Advice appreciated.


----------



## sparklyme!

Atishoo - this is usually the side effect of the HCG injection - if you had one. Altough that wasa little while ago. My tummy also feels bloated too and the drugs in HCG make the muscles relax. 

It is so hard on 2ww............... you symptom spot all the time...........it's an anxious time but you do not have long now!

Keep fingers crossed that it is a postive sign....do NOT test early though as you could get a false result!


----------



## Atishoo

Thanks Sparklyme,

The 2ww is a bit of a nightmare.  Your advice is helpful.  Too scared to do a test anyway, so will just sit it out til Thurs.

Good luck to you to.

Ax


----------



## sparklyme!

Atishoo - sending you lots of         
 babydust to you

AFM - Still not sure how I feel after the events of friday! Still using cyclogest just in case! Just now will have to decide what to do next? Not sure? May take abreak for a while. I had penciled in Aug for IVF as I am a on holiday then and this would be the best time! Only on day 2 of 2ww! 
Lets hope     baby dust will work for me this time! 
I could do with a miracle just the same as everyone else!


----------



## lynn1303

Hi ladies. I fear my 2ww may be over. I started bleeding on Friday and was hoping it was an implantation bleed as I was only 8 days post iui. However the bleeding hasn't stopped in fact it's got worse. Today it's brought red tiny clots and I'm having cramp. So it doesn't look good I'm afraid. I'm devastated. Xxxxx


----------



## TeamT

Lynn -  so sorry to read your post. The 2ww is so unbelievably hard - I think no one can possibly understand the hope and devastation that comes with it unless they have also been there. We're all feeling for you


----------



## hakunamatata

oh lynn i really had hoped it was implantation bleeding hun, its sooooo normal to be upset hun.   

kimmy sounds like you need a few hugs too, this game is so hard    

sparkly hun i know us girlies like to have back up plans but its so not over yet honey, so just try and relax as hard as it is x

atishoo i have had sore boobs since i took my ovitrelle, never noticed it sio much with ivf lol. funny the things you pick up each time. good luck, sounds like you had 2 good follies there, and one real bigger. makes my 16.5 seem tiny lol but they said my bloods indicated ovulation was close x

hello all you lovely ladies xx


----------



## Keeping busy

Massive     Lynn, know how you feel. Get DH to look after you.
Hey atisho, I get sore boobs pretty much as soon a I trigger and it lasts about 10 days, randomly I have sore boobs now and I haven't triggered yet- that will hopefully be tomorrow if my scan goes OK. Hope your 2ww goes ok and doesn't drive you  
Sparkleyme thank you, scan tomorrow and hopefully basting Wednesday  . Am sending you lots and lots of   , after everything you went through fri I really hope it has worked for you.
Hasina you ok chick?
Olga, enjoy the bank holiday Tom, and good luck for scan Tuesday.
Shenga, you ok, when's your next scan?
Kimmy, hope your feeling a bit better  
Hakunamatata, you only need one good follie for a BFP, and that's what you had, keep those fingers and toes crossed
Hey to everyone else,
X x x


----------



## hakunamatata

thanks keeping good luck for your scan tomorrow, lets hope you get to do your trigger then xx


----------



## sparklyme!

Keeping _ I realised I got the dates mikxed up earlier! Good luck for scan tomorrow and fingers crossed for you

Lynn 1303  Sorry for your news  XXXXXXXXX Horrible Times XXXXXXX  

Hakun - thanks for message - seems that it makes it easier to plan the next step so I don not think too much about this time and the horrible events of friday. Fingers crossed for you too XXXXX


----------



## hasina

hay all in me phone soo just gonna do a few personals.
but those that i have missed ur all in my thoughts..

lynn how are u doing hun?   i feel soo upset the fact it didnt go well this cycle for u..

keeping goodluck for scan tomorrow xxx

shenagh and cupcake where are u old furnitures lol why am i feeling im the only 1 left here u ladies seem very quiet.
how are u ladies doing.. cupcake and shenagh when are we gonna get our bfp  

jodie how u doing hun? hows things going at ur end? hope ur scans and everything are going wellxxx

sparkle how are u?

olga u oright?

afm af still no sign of it..  really just wana get on with it.
think i got out of the wrong side of the bed today as iv been doo snappy at dh and dd must defo be my hormoans.. arrggghhh bloody af hurry up


----------



## lynn1303

Good morning ladies. I phoned the clinic this morning.  The nurse thinks that because I didn't have a trigger shot til quite late in cycle she thinks it's my period. So she's not waiting til my otd she is scanning me today then by looks of things we'll start tx straight away. So I think that confirms my bfn!!! 

Hope everyone else is having a better time than me
  Thanks for all ur support over the last few days. Xxx


----------



## hakunamatata

oh lynn im sorry hun, im glad theyre willing to see you quickly, not much consolation i know but helps i hope.

hasina i always have that monday feeling but if youve got af due and a bfn its no wonder youre not youre normal sunny self, but she will be back. she's too strong to be kept down. the quest for that bfp lives on xx


----------



## olga74

Afternoon ladies, 

Lynn - devastated for you hon wish there was something that I could say but look after yourself    and we're all here and thinking of you

Kimmy - so sorry it hasn't been good news this cycle   

Keeping - how did things go today for your, good news I   

Hasina hope today is better for you hon, we need you back to your happy self.... 

Sparklygirl - I guess hearing that it only takes one is kinda old hat but hey, the show ain't over til the fat lady sings (or screams with labour pains.....)

Atishoo and Team T - how are you hanging in there girls?

AMF scan tomorrow morning (day 11) so I'll have a much better idea what's going on, but if the twinges are anything to go by, there should be some growth at least.  Hoping that being on the clomid and menupor will have made this the best cycle yet.  Had a great evening and day with my friends and her twins, even when one of them handed me his teddy to 'feed the baby', that was asking me why I had a big tummy and told me that I needed to exercise.  How I kept a straight face I'll never know.  Then, the same boy, told me something his dad had done, that 'only daddy's know how to do'. so I told him that when DH is a daddy he'll have to get all that information,  next question 'when are you getting a baby in your tummy'......I realised how simple life is for them and it makes me love them even more and want our own even more still. I could see my friend cringe through part of this but as I said to her, they say it how they see it.  

Anyway, enough of the soppiness, I'm in the office today so that I can take my basting day off (and yes, it's a Bank Holiday).  So I'd better get something done at least.  I'll catch you all tomorrow xxx


----------



## hasina

hi all jut in for a quick1...

just to let u know ladies af has arrived waaahhhay wish i wasnt that excited about it... 
will have to pick up prescription tomorrow morning.. soo will have to go in to work late even though work wont be too pleased as iv been taking too many day offs..

hakunamatata   u must of triggerd my af as i just started around lunch time.. finally its arrived..

will catch up with everyone how scans and 2ww are going.. 

love u all would of gone mad without u ladies by my side all the wayxx

thankyou

hasina xx


----------



## hakunamatata

olga children say the funniest things dont they. i know when i spend time with my niece and nephew my ovaries physically ache with yearning. i see your 36 like me hun, our time will come, keep the faith. xx

hasina so glad af is here and i played a part lol    

i must admit i do question why life has to be so hard and long for being able to ttc naturally. and man i wish i could see what was happening inside, i dont ask for much lol   . but gota think positive, think growing embie, grow embie grow, mummy and daddy will be so proud x sorry loony in the house!     all


----------



## Jodie K

Hasina - I'm good thanks hun, glad AF arrived for you, really hope this is your month!   Thanks for asking about my job and stuff the other day, its going ok, far less stressful than last one!! Did you see my post about not ignoring you, worried you missed it, I'm not ignoring you tho   

Olga - good luck for your scan tomorrow  

Keeping - how did your scan go today? I bet your racing ahead of me....  

Lynn - sorry it was a negative for you, at least you dont have to wait, and you'll be back on 2ww in no time, and hopefully this will be your month  

AFM - had my scan today, 2 little follies starting to grow, 1 x 9mm and 1 x 11mm, so back wednesday... I'm hoping there good ones!!  It'll be nice if they both keep growing, double our chances, but one normally takes the lead and one stops.... 

xx


----------



## olga74

Hasina      for your AF....now the fun really starts.....


----------



## hakunamatata

jodie glad you have 2 potential follies there hun, hope they both continue to florish


----------



## Keeping busy

Hey ladies,
Whoop whoop for your AF arriving Hasina, let's hope this is your month.
Lynn, hope the scan went OK, what did it show? Hope you feel a bit better once everything starts moving again.
Jodie, great news on your follies  hope they keep growing nicely
Olga, good luck for tomorrow
Kimmy, you OK? 
Hakunamatata, I'm with you, would love to know what's going on inside me - be nice to unzip down the middle have a good look then zip back up, I think I am also   !
Thanks Sparkleygirl, Olga, Jodie, hakunamtata and Hasina for asking how things went today.
Well, my body is officially odd. I have grown 2 on the left, one 21 and one 23, and then on the right, were I had 3 4mm follies n my base line scan, I have grown one that is 30! I didn't even know they could get that big. I thought something odd might happen this month if you remember what I was saying after baseline scan, but just thought they would get to big and i would loose them, not get to 30 and still, be there! Bit odd as it is were my cyst was last month! So nurse said we better get you in quick quick, triggered me there and then with 1,000 HCG and has got me back in for basting at 3.45 tomorrow! Normally I'm based 36 hours later and a 500 HCG. It's meant a nightmare for work, as had leave booked Wednesday and so did DH. Now we have to get to clinic for 1.30, so I have had tell my line manger what is going on and cancel meetings etc and DH has had to convince work to let him work from home. Hopefully we are one step closer to our BFP.   
Take care everyone
Xx


----------



## hakunamatata

wow wow wow that does sound like a speedy trigger just like mine. and oh my goodness i didnt realise they could get to 30 either!!! so amazing how we're all different. good luck for tomorrow hun, hope you can reorganise work. how exciting. you'll soon be joining me in the madness with 3 great follies xx


----------



## olga74

Keeping that's great news, so how would you cope with triplets    Best of luck for tomorrow hon xx


----------



## Jodie K

Keeping - OMG!! that is 3 massive ones!! cant believe 30!!! were you taking cetrotide or something to stop you ovulating? Well you have well raced ahead of me, my little 9mm and 11mm, I dont think i'll be basted until monday...  Great news for you, hope tomorrow goes well, fingers x'd this is your month   xx


----------



## sparklyme!

Keeping - thats great news. Good luck for tomorrow       

Jodie K - your follicle growing rate sounds about the smae as mine! Sending     for follies to grow some more!

Hakun and Olga - we are all nearly the same age (I am 36 very soon) Our time will come. I spent too many years putting my career first!

AFM - Feeling a few twinges inside today - like aching period pains that I never normally get. Can not remember if I had these last time. Lets hope the only.... one.... sperm has done its job!!!


----------



## hakunamatata

twinges sound good sparkly, i havent had any in the past 8 days, unsure what to think x


----------



## Keeping busy

Hey sparkleyme, twinges does sound good, might be a sign of implantation.  
Hakunamatata, don't worry that you haven't had any, Bonijade who got a BFP end of may didn't have any twinges so I think it can work any which way. Work all sorted for tomorrow thank you. Looking forward to joining you on the 2ww!
Olga, according to my DH we would be fine with Triplets but might need to rent boob! Fingers crossed one of those juicy follies does the job.
Thanks Jodie, hope your joining us on the 2ww soon.
Night night all,
Xxx


----------



## lynn1303

Heygirls. Bad news from me I'm afraid. They r not able to continue tx. Scan showed a huge cyst on my right ovary which means they r not going ahead this month. I'm in a lot of pain and when I stand the blood is just constantly flowing but the clinic Good morning ladies. I phoned the clinic this morning.  The nurse thinks that because I didn't have a trigger shot til quite late in cycle she thinks it's my period. So she's not waiting til my otd she is scanning me today then by looks of things we'll start tx straight away. So I think that confirms my bfn!!! 

Hope everyone else is having a better time than me
  Thanks for all ur support over the last few days. Xxx  seem concerned with the bleeding only the cyst. 

I'm just really sad girls. Xxx


----------



## olga74

Lynn how are you doing this morning?  I know it's brutal and the next few days won't be great but best foot forward and all.  At least the clinic know that there is an issue and can monitor that.  Just look after yourself hon   

Keeping - I've my fingers crossed for you and will be thinking of you this afternoon    

AMF (sorry this is so short) Had my scan and my lining is 8.1 and has the triple line, I've one follie at 15.5 and another at 10.  At day 11 this is unheard of for me.  So waiting on a call around lunch time to see what the consultant has said - and the results of my blood test.  So this could be a quick cycle for me.

I'll catch up better at lunchtime 
   to everyone xx


----------



## pixie22

Morning ladies, I've been staying away from the site for a while because I started becoming obsessed with thinking about treatment and I let my brain work overtime and stressed myself out and made this experience harder for myself. Because of all the bank holidays in April I wasn't able to have treatment and then again in may af started just before the bank hoiday so the clinic would not go ahead with treatment incase ovulation happened around the same time as the bank holiday! So I've had no hormone treatment for over 2 months now, none at all. That's why I'm rather confused right now, ok sorry if this is too much info ladies, but my nipples have been leaking for the last few days. Leaving damp patches on my bras and when I squeeze my breasts it comes out. My mum is a midwife, and she said that it can be an early pregnancy sign which I'm sure it isn't as we haven't had IUI this month. I would understand if I had had a trigger **** recently because the HCG might cause leaking nipples but I honestly can't explain it. Has anyone else experienced this before? I'm a bit freaked out to be honest!!! Thanks ladies, I hope no one read this while eating their cornflakes x x x


----------



## hakunamatata

hi lynn im so sorry youve got a cyst honey, im sure the last thing you wanted was to delay the cycle, but i am so glad they caught it. my clinic dont do a pre stimming scan so at least it was caught, tho prob wont make you feel better. can you plan something this month to look forward to? look after you xx

olga sounds like things are progressing well, look forward to hearing blood results

keeping thanks for the reassurance, youre a star. was feeling a bit blah today so thanks sweets

pixie im afraid i have no experience of this hun, but you should defo take a test! thinking of you all x


----------



## olga74

Quick update (back at the desk - was late in cause of apt this morning), I'm back down Thursday morning for another scan.  I'd guess myself that I'll be basted on Friday but who knows.

Back to work now.....


----------



## hakunamatata

ah ok, good luck thurs x


----------



## Keeping busy

Hey Lynn, I'm sorry to hear you have a cyst  
Olga, fantastic news that they are growing so well. 
AFM, things not so great. Swimmers not good at all. Post wash only 0.8 million and 35 percent motility. Think it was mainly down to timing. Since original count was v.low, 1.3 million, back in feb, we have always left it at least 80 hours and counts have been up around 4 million post wash, but as we were planning for insem tomorrow, and then it ended up being today, it was only 60 hours. Despite nurse saying it only takes one, she ended the conversation with most other clinics wouldn't have even started iui with us but sent us straight for IVF. I know have no faith in the process what so ever and if this doesn't work which it won't, we will still have to do another iui before they'll make the IVF referral. Wish money was no object and we could just pay straight away for IVf. Can't even talk to DH about it as he is really low as he thinks it is all his fault.
Sorry for the me post girls, just not in a good place right now


----------



## hakunamatata

oh keeping im so sorry hun that must have been such a blow    . are you nhs at mo then? and why wont they consider ivf earlier? i know ivf is more evasive but your chances would be much higher. i know what you mean about the money being no object. im sorry hun, but you still have to remember the good advoce you were giving to sparkly the other day. you just might get a pleasant surprise xx


----------



## olga74

Keeping hon, I know you're dissappointed but you have to stay positive.  People who work in these clinics become hardened to the process and say things that upset the rest of us. I know what she said was crushing but why can't you be on of the miracles that we all hear about.  

And hon, I know it's hard for your DH but ask him would he be blaming you if the tables were turned.  In our case, it's both of us, me with my PCOS and DH had ED, of course he has to be special and it's retarded....and low drive.  BMS count this year : 2.  But can I put my hand on my heart and tell you that in all of this I'd never blame him, never, cause it's just how he was made.  So it's big hug, or ice cream, time.  I'm not making light of your DH being upset and that's probably the hardest thing, but let him know that you'd never want anyone else to walk this journey with. He probably needs time to settle it in his own head.  And while you have all of us here, who does he get to talk to?  That's something that I only realised the other week.

You are always so good to the rest of us Keeping and I know I'm not alone is sending you this


----------



## hasina

hi all just in for quick one as i am soooo tired after a long day..

first of all lynn i just wanna give u a massive                     
im sorry things aint looking that positive,  at least they caught it in time..
hope the cyst goes away soon soo u can get back on the roller coaster  xx

jodie hiya hun, yes saw ur post, just havnt really been on here for too long as always on here for quick one..
hope those follicles start to grow soon xx

olga hope u get basted soon goodluck

keeping hay hun awwww  sending u loads of     
please dont get upset as they say it only takes 1 little swimmer to get in ther.. my fingers are crossed for this cycle for u for bfp xx

hakunamatata how u doing?

shenagh and cupcake wher are u ladies hope ur ok xx

sparkle u oright? xx

pixy i agree with hakunamatata should take atest.. and no i havnt experienced whats happening to u xx

afm i had a long day, went to the clinic to pick up my prescription and paid for the tx..
as i was given my prescription the receptionist was writing in my file and checking on it.. after a good few minuets she said can u just wait a second just wanna check something..
and theres me thinking whats wrong, whats happening..
after a while the receptionist came and said to me not to get the clomid.. not to do anything now..
she was saying this is my 5th cycle and isnt looking too good.. i should of been reviewed by dr..

soo she said if i can hang on a bit and wanted the dr to see me... 
so im waiting there thinking ohh damn they defo gonna tell me not to go through this cycle..

so the dr saw me after a while and told me for this cycle to carry on with clomid 50 as i have ovulated on that..
and i will need to be reviewed after this cycle..
i was nearly in a tears, and was trying to explain to them that u guys keep missing my ovulation and its just not good enough.
i told them please just trigger me next week on friday as they dont do scans on the weekend and thats wher it gets missed.

the receptionist was soo sweet that she caught this and was saying ur paying for ur tx.. if things aint gettng anywher they should be getting u on to the next stage or change the drugs ect..

anyway fiinaly got the drugs and as always late for work.. had to finish off work late today..
boi af is soo heavy but less cramps this month lets not jinks it.. 
my 7yr old dh put the tablets in my mouth as i always hate taking tablets...

hope everyone else is doing ok and god knows if i have made mistakes in posting  this as i am soo tired gonna have an early night today..

love u all


----------



## sparklyme!

Keeping - Unfortunately it looks like we have had exactly the same experience in the past few days! You gave me so many kind words and I want to help you too! It is true it only takes one. I know how you feel about being despondent with everything! My DH feels the same as yours too! It is horrible! I do not know about yours but we are paying for everything so that is a double blow too! PM me if you want! 
DH motility better than my DH - 
Just like Hakuma says ity is hard on the boys too! My DH was in tears thinking i would not want to be with hime anymore. It is difficult as inside there are mixture of emotions , upset , cross why me? why us? it's not fair! 
Sending you         You never know. 

Olga - Hope you are well

Hasina - Have a good night sounds like you had a stressful day. Hope everything goes to plan this time!

AFM - Nothing really to tell. Back at work so too busy to think at the moment apart from when friends ask me! Still have aches inside but not really hoping for this to work this time! After spending a 4 figure sum!  The worry is like evryone elase we do not have the funds for repeated IVF treatments.

What do people think about the IVF funding headlines today? It has been in all the news!


----------



## shenagh1

hi all,
sorry i havent posted in a while but have been reading throught just havent mustered up enough time or energy to reply! going for my next scan tomorrow morning! 

keeping- ill pray and hope you dont need any more than u had, xxx DH has similar problems and found that if he left it 3-4 days in between doin anything it got higher chance, he also refused to wear tight boxers recently! the heat is known to have them die much quicker also!

sparkly me- thinking of u also!! pray for u to chick

lynn- sorry to hear about ur cyst hun xx

olga- lets get those follies growing xx   

hasina- hey hun sounds like you had a tough day, hope your feeling better soon,x x

jodie- hows it going hun, sounds like ur stimming is goin well so far xx

hakuna- everyone is different in what they feel in the 2ww so hope ur feeling ok xx

pixi- take a test hun, fingers crossed... and keep us posted xx


----------



## Lilly27

Hi ladies, sorry not been on was trying to get over the disappointment of cancelled iui  
And had many engagements, but have been checking everyones posts! Another 2 parents at the nursery told me they were pregnant so been selfish struggling with it! 

Anyway Sounds like everyone is having a time of it, I pray for you all, 

Last week we went to our follow up appointment and they have refered us to guys and st Thomas for ivf waiting list roughly a year! But trying this next cycle with injections not had these before so not sure what to expect, I got some info from u ladies but just wanted to ask if anyone had bad cramps and back ache and sore nipples after taking 100 mg clomid and cycle been cancelled, my af is due Saturday but been feeling twinges since weekend especially on left side! Was thinking it just could be the 5 follicles Any experiences would be helpful!

Xx


----------



## Keeping busy

Hey all,
thanks for your kind words. Am feeling better about things this morning. I am naturally a really positive person and as you say maybe we can be one of those miracles. Don't feel like facing work today, really don't want to see lots of pregnant ladies, think I'm gonna hide in the office. I love my DH so much and just wish I could make him see I don't love him anyless because of things and that I don't blame him, life throws at you what it throws at you, and no one knows why bad things happen to good people. Honestly if you guys met my DH you would all think he is lovely. He just wants to make everything right for everyone and keep everyone happy, I know I am really luck to have him, just need to make him see that.
Hakunamatata, yes, we are lucky, currently NHS funded, criteria in our PCT is no other children, not overweight and don't smoke. You get 4 IUI's and one IVF. Our clinics rational for keeping going is that this one is a blip (last two counts have been 4 and 3.6) and that they do get some success with low counts. Interesting that in the news yesterday it was saying we should all get three rounds of IVF. 
Shenga, I went out and bought boxers for DH! He is doing everything he can to increase his count. No drink, mega loads of vits, acupuncture. I think it is hard on him as he doesn't feel he can see his mates as they would question why he is not drinking. I think you are right about the abstinence. We were planning for a Wednesday insem, which would have been 80 hours, but having to go in early meant it was only 60 and I think that played a big part. If it comes to another round I am gonna be reminding the nurse what happened this time and asking her to scan me a few days earlier, as for us timing for him is almost more important for than for me as I grow follies fairly easily.
Olga, sparkleyme, thank you for being so kind, its nice to know others know how I am feeling.
Hasina, sounds like you've had a nightmare. Really hope it works for you this time.
Lilly, injections are fine, don't panic about them
take care all
xxx


----------



## olga74

Morning Keeping - just a quick one for you, so glad you're feeling a bit better today


----------



## Atishoo

Morning all, 

2ww over tomorrow ladies.  Thanks for all your support and advice.  Still have sore boobs, but my back is aching a bit today, though it's too early for it to be my AF and I'm always bang on time.  Does anyone know if your cycle can change after taking Clomid/Gonal F and Ovitrelle?

Not sure what to expect tomorrow, couldn't call it one way or the other right now.  Will feedback when I know.

Hope everyone else is doing ok.

Axx


----------



## olga74

Atishoo I'm    that it's a good result for you in the morning.  I was on the exact same meds and yes, cycle ended up a bit heavier alright.  Congrats to you for holding out on testing.  I'll be thinking of you in the morning when I'm being scanned (ok sounds weird but I hope you know what I mean)


----------



## shenagh1

Had scan this morning! Not a thing there!!! Gutted! X


----------



## Atishoo

Thanks Olga74.

Since last post backache has gotten worse and now I think my AF has started!  Gutted I didn't even make it through the 2ww.  Feel like a failure for not even achieving the excitement of a test.

Is that normal?  My period wasn't due until 14th June, so this is 6 days early.  Any advice appreciated.  This is my first treatment cycle.

Axx


----------



## hasina

hay all just in for quick one as i am on me lunch break..

shenagh   sooo sorry hun.. but what day scan was it? was it day 10? we really need to get the chart back on here at some point, im forgeting wher everyone is.. sending u loads of   
by the way if it day 10 u still got time dont loose hope xx

atishoo hi,wishing u all the best tommorow.. i did have clomid and ovitrella with my 2nd compleated iui and did get  a bfp soo dont loose hope.. got my fingers and toes crossed for u..
as cant really give u any any on the af because i sadly had a m/c after that cycle..

keeping good to hear ur feeling a bit better today... ur dh sounds as like my dh wants to make everyone happy.. never wants too see anyone sad.. always helping others ect...


----------



## hasina

Atishoo sorry just missed ur post now.
typing away quickly dont think u understood my post..
as for af cant give u any advise.... as i had m/c after woulds so af was abit wild.
befor otd hun alot of ladies have pains and think af is on its way, i felt like that 
which is normal.. hang in there wait until tomorrow see what the test says.. im hoping for a bfp for u hun xxx


----------



## fairy kimmy

hi ladies 

Hope ur all ok

Atishoo ive just had second cycle mine too was unsuccessful and mine to came early by two days but had signs of mine for about a week.  Keep ur chin up hunny.     

Afm af is just finishing spoke to clinic on mon third perscrietion being made up hopful third time lucky starting beginning of july.  been told if does not work on third go they are gonna try ivf im a bit scared of that.  

Thank u for all ur kind messages last week i suppose just got to pick myself up and try again .

To everyone else hi and keep smiling  and to all.

kimmy xxxxx


----------



## Atishoo

Thank you girls.

Just spoke to clinic and they want me to come in with my sample anyway, though they did say it doesn't look good.

Going for a lie down and some deep contemplation!

Axx


----------



## sparklyme!

Just a very quick one........Is it true that you are not supposed to have a hot bath? Would love to have a soak in the tub! Any comments.....on day 5 of 2ww!

Keeping - Hope you are feeling even better since this morning XXXXX   
Read your post ours was about 60 hours too! 
Atishoo - hope you are ok? My af arrived about 3 hours after my test! I think it can be early or late! 

Shenagh - so sorry for you hun!


----------



## hakunamatata

sparkly i would avise against it until you are 12 weeks pg, could be smelly lol

atisho so sorry af arrived x

keeping glad youre feeling a bit better


----------



## sparklyme!

12 weeks!!!!!!!!!!!! I need to shave my legs""""      

What about warm bathn - testing with elbow?


----------



## hakunamatata

time to get prickly xx


----------



## Keeping busy

Hakunamatata and sparklyme, thank you for making me laugh -   you can do your legs in the shower! 
Shenga, I'm so sorry Hun, what day and dose are you on?
Atishoo, I'm sorry that you think AF has arrived. Its so hard isn't it, sending you lots of   and fingers crossed it is not your AF.
Hope you are ok kimmy, picking yourself up and starting again isn't easy, but we are strong otherwise we wouldn't be doing this. Fingers crossed your next cycle works.
Olga, good luck for your scan tomorrow, will be thinking about you. I picked up my Chinese herbs today, they smell of celery. Trying to decide whether to start taking them now or waiting until next cycle.
Hasina, we are lucky to have such caring DH's. When you in for a scan Hun?
Night all
X x x


----------



## hasina

just thought id update wasnt shore if i should update anyone soo feel free everyone..

Stimming      
Brookie - ?
Shenagh
Hakunamatata
Jodie K - starting 31st May, first scan 6th June.
Olga starting 28th May
Keeping Busy
Sparkleyme
hasina  day10 scan 15 june- 17 june

2ww  
Candle - OTD 27th Apr
BettyJ - OTD ?
Lynn - ODT 8th June ?
Fairy Kimmy - ODT 6th June

BFP 
Ruby – EDD 01/11/11
Hopingagain – EDD 17/11/11
Wishing & Dreaming – EDD ??
Mina Moo - EDD
Hellsbells26 - EDD 09/12/11
Wolla - early scan 17/5/11 EDD - Jan 2012
KG - early scan 13/5/11 Edd Jan 2012
Dollface - EDD 1/1/12
Bonijade – early scan 14/6/11 EDD 31/1/2012

Inbetween cycles    
Cupcake - Changing clinics  
Suziewong - Waiting to start IVF
Charlie – Scan 19th April
Helenx - Waiting to try again
Missy - Waiting for ICSI consultation
Catherine – IVF consultation 6th May
Pixie22 –
Katie Kate –
Aimees –
Hopefullyvsoon - OTD 10th May
Forever Hopeful- Having a Tx break and going on holiday with DH 
AmyBxxx


----------



## shenagh1

Just a quick one as am on phone!
Has and keeping- I'm on day 18 so I'm feeling very low! For me to have not one folli is upsetting and I have thee most perfect lining! 
How are u all!
Hakun and sparkly- listen to u 2 lol shave like I do when can't shower lol swing the leg over the sink  
Anywho hope all is well! Night ladies xxxx


----------



## olga74

Shenagh    are they going to keep stimming or have they made any decisions yet?  

Hakun & Sparkleme have a look at the new venus blades, they have a 'soap' bar so no messy foam!! 

AMF -(sorry it's short, leaving work in a few minutes) Just off the phone from the clinic and in for basting in the morning.  So happy that it's so soon!!  Finishing work in about 20 minutes then off til Wednesday.  May as well take the days off and relax!!

Catch up later

Olga xx  

  to everyone I've missed


----------



## hakunamatata

Stimming      
Brookie - ?
Shenagh
Jodie K - starting 31st May, first scan 6th June.
Olga starting 28th May
hasina  day10 scan 15 june- 17 june

2ww  
Sparkleyme
keeping Busy
Candle - OTD 27th Apr
BettyJ - OTD ?
Lynn - ODT 8th June ?
Fairy Kimmy - ODT 6th June
hakunamatata OTD 13/6/11

BFP 
Ruby – EDD 01/11/11
Hopingagain – EDD 17/11/11
Wishing & Dreaming – EDD ??
Mina Moo - EDD
Hellsbells26 - EDD 09/12/11
Wolla - early scan 17/5/11 EDD - Jan 2012
KG - early scan 13/5/11 Edd Jan 2012
Dollface - EDD 1/1/12
Bonijade – early scan 14/6/11 EDD 31/1/2012

Inbetween cycles    
Cupcake - Changing clinics  
Suziewong - Waiting to start IVF
Charlie – Scan 19th April
Helenx - Waiting to try again
Missy - Waiting for ICSI consultation
Catherine – IVF consultation 6th May
Pixie22 –
Katie Kate –
Aimees –
Hopefullyvsoon - OTD 10th May
Forever Hopeful- Having a Tx break and going on holiday with DH 
AmyBxxx  

Olga yippee for basting tomorrow xx
dont worry girls i do shave in the shower, i havent gone all hairy this 2ww!!    started getting some twinges last night and this am. could be af as day 28 or could be anything, tho im usually a  day 32 girl since put on weight lol x 
hello to all xx


----------



## Lilly27

Hi everyone, hope we are all ok and getting through the days! 

I'm feeling very low today my friend asked what I'd do if nothing worked and I would have to accept that I'm not going to be Mum, I broke down as I'm sure you can imagine! I still got 2 iuis left and on waiting list for ivf so not the end of the road my far! My af is due Saturday so I'm in-between cycles at the mo, although I'm felling very strange had a tight feeling in my tummy and back again, not like my period, lots of headaches too! I'm thinking it's just the amount if clomid I took! 

Someone gave me some advice.... Take everything 2 week at a time, which is true but it seems every 2 weeks I'm an emotional loony! Can't control the tears! Anyway I'm excited about the new cycle and have to be positive about that! 

Sorry for pouring it out on here but none of my friends been in this situation and my dh doesn't like to see me upset so would rather not talk about it incase I set off again! 

Anyway thinking of you all and baby dust to you all xx


----------



## hakunamatata

what an awful thing for your friend to say and certainly you are nowhere near that stage hun and just you remember that. good luck for your next cycle, may you prove her wrong asap x


----------



## sparklyme!

Hakuna - Evening -
I may be sparklyme! but my alais is 'pricklyme!' LOL       

Shenagh - Sinks and balancing on one leg? Sounds like too much trouble to me! LOL Think I may sport a new trend in leg hair styling! So far I am on grade 2 with a comb over!   

Lily - Sympathies - people can be so insensitive! Keep your chin up at least you have 2 iuis and IVF left funded! You probably won't need them!!!!

Olga - good luck for basting tomorrow sending lots of  

Keeping - Hope you are ok today XXXXXX Not sure when you should start the herbs? You are mid cycle? It depends how you look at it ...............why not? or wait and see!

AFM- Been feeling really sick at work. It comes over me really quickly. I am assumming it is the cyclogest. Really tired too! 1 week of 2 ww over tomorrow!                                 to everyone! The more the merrier!


----------



## hakunamatata

well done prickly nearly survived your first week. im looking forward to having hubby home to keep me sane over the weekend. we're hoing to get some plants for my hanging baskets sat, love flowers xx


----------



## Keeping busy

Hey ladies,
Shenga how are you today?
Lily, You pour your heart out as much as you like, thats what we are all hear for. Some people are so insensitive and your friend certainly was. Remember there is still lots of chances and lots of time. Hoping you prove her wrong very soon, sending you a big  . Not being a mummy isn't something I intend to accept, even if that means travelling to the furthest corners of this earth and adopting. If my friend said that to me I think I would wonna biff them on the nose! I've never hit anyone in my life so it would be an interesting scene!  
Hakunamatata, hope your OK Hun, thanks for updating the list and moving me. Hoping those twinges are a positive sign  
Olga, yeah for you getting basted tomorrow and having time off work so you can chill. I think I need to do some of that! 
Atishoo, how are you today? Thinking of you.
Sparklyme, I'm doing better today thank you. How about you? Have sent you a pm. You never know what's causing that sicky feeling, might be the hormones you are taking or it might be something more exciting, I'm hoping the later xx
Ladies, me is getting worried about your personal hygiene. You can still shower in 2ww! Have any of you thought about waxing!?! Next thing you will be telling me you use that dry shampoo so don't have to wash your hair! 
Jodie, when you scanning next Hun?
AFM - another day in and feeling better still. Although I am not so sure either my mum or acupuncturist would agree. My mum says I look exhausted and am yellow! And acupuncturist says I don't have a very energetic pulse and perhaps I have forgotten what it feels like to feel rested and energised! Acupuncture today was good, mind seemed to go completely blank and I so could have slept afterwards, unfortunately I had to get back to work.
Take care all
Xxxx


----------



## olga74

Morning ladies. 

On the phone in the waiting room while DH is giving his sample. All I can think about is breakfast! In a few hours I'll be on the 2ww (can't get the crazy sign but yeap that'll be me)

Anyway just wanted to say hi this morning. 

Olga xx


----------



## shenagh1

Morning,
Just wanted to wish olga good luck for today! Loadsa babydust and all!

How is everyone else?

Just out of docs from scan AND...........NOTHING  not one folli! Lining perfect! I give up!


----------



## janine-blessme

Hiya ladies been away for long time but now back !!!
Name is janine and me and my DH were ttc for over four years before we conceived with iui back in 2008 ands gave us our dd , we are now self funding iui to try for another I rely thought it wouldn't be so hard this time I am on toxifen and have my day 12 scan on Tuesday very nervous I'm worried that if it doesn't work  this is are only chance without winning lotto lol , I was so lucky first time before so praying for another miracle i do feel guilt as i have my dd but never forget the pain before we concived would love to hear from anyone at the same stage or just some support as decided not to tell anyone about the treatment this time and going stir crazy 

Babydust to everyone xxx j


----------



## olga74

Hi everyone

Shenagh sorry your follies aren't doing what they are supposed to.  Have they said that there is any reason or is this just one of those things?? (and I hate that answer - give me logic any day) And thanks for checking on me.

Keeping glad the acupuncture is going well - see didn't we tell you??     I know that 'blank' feeling, actually you've put into words how I feel after - which is more than I've done after 2 months   

hasina  how are you doing hon, another few days and the rollercoaster will begin!!
  
Sparkleyme how's the legs??  And congrats on 1 week down    Glad to join your on the second half.... 

Lynn how are you doing hun?   

Fairy Kimmy glad you're getting back on this journey and well prepared.  I had my meds for 6 weeks (I've mad long cycles so that won't be you), waiting to start

hakunamatata how the the hanging baskets go? We bought our planted, in Lidl, and they look great.  DH had a ball putting up the arms.  Now, I have to give him the bad news that I can't stretch to water them   

Atishoo hope you're doing ok hun   

Lily seriously, tell your friend to get over herself.  I wonder how she would be, if God forbid, she found herself in the same situation.  Anyway, we're all here for you and it's good to look forward to the next cycle.   

Janine welcome to here.  There's always someone at every stage and you'll get loads of advice.  FX and good luck for Tuesday

AMF just out of bed, hadn't slept for the last few nights, so went back to bed after the clinic for a bit.  The procedure was textbook and sample was good.  My otd is day 17 as I'm away for the week with work.  Now begins the    

Catch everyone up later
   to everyone 

Olga xxx


----------



## olga74

Updated list

Stimming      
Brookie - ?
Shenagh
Jodie K - starting 31st May, first scan 6th June.
hasina  day10 scan 15 june- 17 june
janinewhitelock Day 12 scan Tuesday 14 June 

2ww  
Sparkleyme
keeping Busy
Candle - OTD 27th Apr
BettyJ - OTD ?
Lynn - ODT 8th June ?
Fairy Kimmy - ODT 6th June
hakunamatata OTD 13/6/11
Olga OTD 27/6/11 (day 17)

BFP 
Ruby – EDD 01/11/11
Hopingagain – EDD 17/11/11
Wishing & Dreaming – EDD ??
Mina Moo - EDD
Hellsbells26 - EDD 09/12/11
Wolla - early scan 17/5/11 EDD - Jan 2012
KG - early scan 13/5/11 Edd Jan 2012
Dollface - EDD 1/1/12
Bonijade – early scan 14/6/11 EDD 31/1/2012

Inbetween cycles    
Cupcake - Changing clinics  
Suziewong - Waiting to start IVF
Charlie – Scan 19th April
Helenx - Waiting to try again
Missy - Waiting for ICSI consultation
Catherine – IVF consultation 6th May
Pixie22 –
Katie Kate –
Aimees –
Hopefullyvsoon - OTD 10th May
Forever Hopeful- Having a Tx break and going on holiday with DH 
AmyBxxx


----------



## Atishoo

Keeping Busy and everyone else who replied - a big thank you for sharing the burden.

My AF did come properly, and heavier than usual, so looks like there was a nice endometrium there for a baby to latch onto.  Shame.

The clinic want me to bring in a sample anyway, just for their records.

I'm trying to be upbeat.  Taking a two month break to update my smear test and "celebrate" my 40th.  Then will have another go in August.

I hope everyone else is doing ok.  Don't be put off by other peoples negative emotions.  The one thing I've learned is that you really can't succeed in this without a positive attitude.  So I'd suggest we all ditch any negative baggage!!  

Have a great weekend ladies.

Axx


----------



## Keeping busy

Hey Atishoo, Sorry to hear it was AF. A break will be good and celebrating your birthday. I'm due a smear also - on annual smears from a dodgy result when I was 21 and living in wales, they don't even do them that young in England and i would have thought I'd be finished by now, but every year another letter arrives. I know it is for my own good but I'm kind prioritising IUI at the mo- have the letter on the side, came mid way through my first IUI cycle. Keep thinking I really need to make an appointment and go but then think, well, I'll just get the IUI's done first. I think you are right - negative baggage def needs a ditch, doesn't help at all. Take care over the next few months and don't forget about us 
Shenga, I'm so sorry to hear your follies aren't growing. Do they normally take a while to respond? sending you lots of  
Olga, glad you got basted and it was text book. Hope you had a restful afternoon. Welcome to the madness . Glad you know the blank feeling - do you have needles in your ears and one in your head? Apparently what she is doing to me is what they do to women after embryos have been put back after IVF based on a massive research study in Germany, wasn't sure what I thought when she said she was putting a needle in the top of my head but it hurt less then then ear ones going in. 
Welcome to the thread Janine. You'll find loads of support on here and hopefully things to make you smile while your on this journey, good luck.
Lynn, I'm worried about you, you OK, we haven't heard from you since the beginning of the week. 
AmyB, are you out there, just wanted to check your OK as you don't seem to have been around for about a month.

Hey to everyone else
xxx


----------



## Jodie K

Hi Peeps,

Just a quick one from me.

Lily - that was insensitive what your friend said, I was out with my 7 month pregnant friend last week, and she started suggesting adoption for me, I was just thinking, hopefully it wont come to that... but others that dont have the same issues, just dont understand, hope your ok  

Shenagh - cant you up your dose a little bit? I thought you normally sneaked a few extra doses? When are you next back for a scan?

Keeping - thanks for asking after me, I'm back for another scan on monday, hope your doing ok on 2ww, I'm envious of your 3 follies, thats 3 times the chance of it happening!!  

A****oo - enjoy your couple of months off  

Olga - glad basting went well, enjoy your days off  

Cupcake - how are you doing? has af arrived yet?  

AFM - went for a scan on wednesday, and follies had not grown very much (1x11, 2 x 12), went back today and still not much growth (1x14, 2x12), I can tell the consultant was concerned that they are all going to grow together, so I think this one might be abandoned!!  Also my endometrium has not got any thicker since monday!! I'm back on monday, i'll find out then! I was prepared for it being monday and booked the day off, but if we can go ahead it will be tuesday about 5ish probably, but DH can only do his sample 1st thing in the morning, so I'm worried the   will have to wait around all day, and then even inside they'll probably have to wait for the egg, because i'll only do the trigger tuesday morning, and the 2 times I got a BFP I triggered at midnight, and got basted early afternoon.... so I think i've given up hope this cycle whatever happens....  

Anyway hi and hugs to everyone else  
xx

Stimming      
Shenagh
Jodie K - next scan mon 13th June.
hasina  day10 scan 15 june- 17 june
janinewhitelock Day 12 scan Tuesday 14 June 

2ww  
Sparkleyme
keeping Busy
Candle - OTD 27th Apr
BettyJ - OTD ?
Lynn - ODT 8th June ?
Fairy Kimmy - ODT 6th June
hakunamatata OTD 13/6/11
Olga OTD 27/6/11 (day 17)

BFP 
Ruby – EDD 01/11/11
Hopingagain – EDD 17/11/11
Wishing & Dreaming – EDD ??
Mina Moo - EDD
Hellsbells26 - EDD 09/12/11
Wolla - early scan 17/5/11 EDD - Jan 2012
KG - early scan 13/5/11 Edd Jan 2012
Dollface - EDD 1/1/12
Bonijade – early scan 14/6/11 EDD 31/1/2012

Inbetween cycles    
Cupcake - Changing clinics  
Suziewong - Waiting to start IVF
Charlie – Scan 19th April
Helenx - Waiting to try again
Missy - Waiting for ICSI consultation
Catherine – IVF consultation 6th May
Pixie22 –
Katie Kate –
Aimees –
Hopefullyvsoon - OTD 10th May
Forever Hopeful- Having a Tx break and going on holiday with DH 
AmyBxxx


----------



## hakunamatata

jodie hope they still go ahead with your cycle with the 3 and the timings swing ok. why is there always something to worry about hey. lots of     

shenagh i am so sorry about your pesky follies not showing up    

keeping glad your acupuncyure is helping. i did check it out but its a tad expensive. would love to see it bring your bfp x

olga so glad basting went so well, welcome to the loony times.

ive just been out and done a rush shop for my mum and threw a sausage caserole together which is cooking. we are going to drive down and see her tomorrow as she is poorly and is having her kitchen ripped out. xx will help makes hours go quicker, so guess my hanging baskets will have to wait till pm. and yes hubby will be watering mine too xx


----------



## olga74

Ladies, quick question - is it usual to get mild cramping after basting?  Now it's not that bad, uncomfortable more than anything else.  Can't remember from last time..

Heading to my bed (again), tired and want to curl up an sleep.

Catch up tomorrow xx


----------



## AmyBxxx

<blowing the cobwebs off my laptop>

Well, hello ladies 

Thank you so much for asking after me ladies, I'm so sorry I just left without a word of warning. It hit me harder than I thought getting a bfn and then a really awful period, but I just wanted to stick my head around the door to say hello and let you know I'm ok 

Going to have a read backwards and keep my fingers crossed for some BFP news. Hope you are all OK.

Amy xxxx

PS Wolla, thank you so much for the peesticks xxxxxx


----------



## sparklyme!

Morning Girls - at least it is the weekend! The sun is shining at the moment!

Olga- after my last basting I was really uncomfortable with cramps and it sort of felt like trapped wind too!. They last about 3 days - phoned to hospital and they said to drink peppermint cordial to settle my tummy. I did help!

Keeping - have sent you PM XXX

Hakuna - Good idea to keep yourself busy sweetie XXX

Shenagh - My follies are usaully slow to start too. Mine started to grow around day 8 of stimmimng! I am sure our bodies just respond differently each time! Try not to worry 
Atishoo - Sending you lots of hugs     The break will do you mentally and physically lots of good I am sure. 

AFM - nothing reallly to report....still feeling slightly sick, tired and have the 'heavy' feeling inside but trying not to symptom spot XXXXX


----------



## Lilly27

Hi everyone, thanks for the comments the other day!  

Just wanted to ask a quick question has anyone had a cancelled cycle of 100mg and ur af was later than normal? My af was due yesterday and still no show normally I have pain for a few days leading up but not had any af signs just a pain in one side, I don't want to do a test if it's a common side affect of the clomid! I'm a bit scared! 

Any replies would be most appreciated! 
Xx


----------



## wolla

Amy - you're more than welcome x  glad to hear from you - was starting to worry ;-)  Are you starting again soon??

Hope all the stimmers and 2ww'ers aren't going too  - I'm still checking up on you regularly, and   ing for BFP's for you all soon

Wolla
xxx


----------



## Keeping busy

Hey Lily, really sorry Hun I can't be of any help, never taken clomid. Do you know when you ovulated? AF would b due approx 14 days after if that's any help.
Olga, cramping is def normal, I've had it every time. Hope your feeling a bit ether now   
Hakunamatata, how you doing you, not long till test day now. Fingers crossed   . Hope your mum enjoyed the casserole.
Amy, glad your OK.
Jodie, three follies is good. Why won't your clinic proceed with three? As you say, three times the chance. Will be thinking bout you Monday  
Sparklyme, you feeling any better? 
Take care all
Xx


----------



## hasina

Hi all hope all is well just in for a quick post as I'm on the phone..

Keeping Hun how u doing? Hope the 2ww isn't making u too mad xxx

wolla Hun how u doing? Nice to see u, and happy to hear u checking on us all.

Jodie Hun goodluck on Monday and hope they go ahead with this cycle as U have been through alot.. Hope things start to speed up and u get a bfp and a happier ending.. Xxxx

Sparkle sickness is good sign... Hoping that I get a bfp this time.. Hang in there xxx

olga yep it's normal to have cramps after basting... Hope ur doing ok xx

lilly hiya Hun I am not on 100 of clomid.
I'm only on 50 clomid but my af is only a day or 2 late tbh..  

Hakunamata how's u Hun? Hope ur doing ok..

Shenagh don't no what to say as I no u must be really upset I would be if I was in ur shoes now..
My heart goes out to u..
I wish if there was a magic wound I would of spelled everyone with bfp soo we wouldn't have to go through with all the stress..
What are the clinic saying now? 

Afm finished my last clomid thank goodness yukk!!!
Tbh not been havnt really been coming on here that much..
As I have been really worried about this cycle most likely will be my last on iui tx..
I am really sceared as I really don't want to end up on ivf or ics..
But if things don't look good end of this cycle gosh don't no how I will cope!
As money is an issue as well, even though dh says we will work our way around and not to worry.
I feel bad more of the fact iv gone to part time work after the m/c..
Dh buisness ain't going too good at the moment as well..
Have to dh i should go back in to full time but he doesnt want me too..

Hi to everyone else if I have missedxxx

p.s lol if things don't work out for me on iui il still be here u ladies won't be able to get rid of me that easily... Xxx


----------



## hakunamatata

hasina does that mean youre ready for basting, im not familiar with clomid. good luck hun and pray you wont need a backup plan. x

keeping mum loved the caserole and the flowers we planted looks lovely, was a long and exhausting day but good.

wolla you must be coming up to your 12 weeks scan soon, bet you cant wait? have you just had the one scan so far?

sorry lily no experience of clomid 

prickly hope youre ok

off to in laws today so something more to keep me busy x hello to all xx


----------



## Lilly27

Hi afternoon all, 

Thanks again for your comments, still no af, was a bit silly and did a test yesterday it was negative  so must be the clomid effecting it! I ovulated on the 23rd may which was day 11 again this was early for me usually day 14, just want it to come so that I can get started on the next iui! 

Anyway will just have to wait and see, hope u are all ok and resting! 
Have a good day xx


----------



## sparklyme!

Hi Everyone
It is soooooo raining!

Hakuna - that made me smile although my new name should now be 'sparklylegslikejlo' I did buy the breeze razor and it is fab! Just wish i looked like jlo and had her money and of course the twins!! Glad the flowers look good,  I too did some gardening yesterday. Hope you had fun at the inlaws. Just keep counting down the days!   

Hasina - I know the money thing is a weight but I can truly sympathise! Things always have a habit of working out in the end so try not to worry! 

Lily - Try to keep yourself busy and then the time may go a little faster, easier said than done I know!
It is horrible that all of us girls are now living and wishing our time away around our body clocks! 

Wolla - Hope you are well? How are you feeling? Nice to know you still check up on us!   

Olga - How are you? Hope the cramps are better?     

Keeping - Thanks for message. Hope you are ok and counting down the days like me. I do not know about you but the fact that there is only a small chance of success this time has made the 2ww a bit easier in a strange sort of way! Not too many expectations!!!!!

AFM - been to the supermarket yuch! Not enjoying the rain. Nothing really to report apart from only 5 days left on 2ww until OTD Friday!


----------



## hasina

hi all gosh such a yukky day today..

hakunamatata  no hun not ready for basting most likely will be on the weekend.. thanx hun i really hope i dont need the back up plan.. hope ur doing ok though xx

sparkle defo i agree with u on that something will defo work out at the end.. as dh said not for me to worry... but u no how it is. u just cant stop worrying xx hope ur doing ok too hun xx

   to everyone else thinking of you all xx


----------



## olga74

Eveving ladies, 

Quick hello, been raining all day here too but had a great afternoon doing dinner for 10!!!  My 2 best mates and their families, roast beef and all the trimmings.  They've all just left.  They are the 2 people who I go to for everything and have been with me on this journey from day 1.  Anyway, needless to say, just sitting down, feet sore, but well fed.  Cramps have fairly much gone, only twinges now, but probably that I wasn't sitting thinking about every body twinge.....something to be said for it I suppose, 

Anyway, I'm going to head and have an orange with DH (he's having a well deserved glass of wine)

I'll catch with personals later, xxx


----------



## hasina

just thought id bring it on this page as i had time, and its good to see where everyone is..

Stimming      
Brookie - ?
Shenagh
Jodie K - starting 31st May, first scan 6th June.
hasina  day10 scan 15 june- 17 june
janinewhitelock Day 12 scan Tuesday 14 June 

2ww  
Sparkleyme
keeping Busy
Candle - OTD 27th Apr
BettyJ - OTD ?
Lynn - ODT 8th June ?
Fairy Kimmy - ODT 6th June
hakunamatata OTD 13/6/11
Olga OTD 27/6/11 (day 17)

BFP 
Ruby – EDD 01/11/11
Hopingagain – EDD 17/11/11
Wishing & Dreaming – EDD ??
Mina Moo - EDD
Hellsbells26 - EDD 09/12/11
Wolla - early scan 17/5/11 EDD - Jan 2012
KG - early scan 13/5/11 Edd Jan 2012
Dollface - EDD 1/1/12
Bonijade – early scan 14/6/11 EDD 31/1/2012

Inbetween cycles    
Cupcake - Changing clinics  
Suziewong - Waiting to start IVF
Charlie – Scan 19th April
Helenx - Waiting to try again
Missy - Waiting for ICSI consultation
Catherine – IVF consultation 6th May
Pixie22 –
Katie Kate –
Aimees –
Hopefullyvsoon - OTD 10th May
Forever Hopeful- Having a Tx break and going on holiday with DH 
AmyBxxx 


janinewhitelog think we might end up being cycle buddies hope ur doing ok...

jodie goodluck tomorrow hun xxx


----------



## hakunamatata

OMG IM PREGNANT, hcg 318


----------



## hasina

Hakunamatata Omg congrats yeeeeeeepppppy had a good feeling will be hearing good news on here


----------



## hakunamatata

thanks honey, still in shock. Who's next.....keeping, prickly olga and hasina youll be inseminated soon. yippee


----------



## janine-blessme

Hiya everyone 

Just a bit of advise needed I'm going for my first scan ( day 12) tomorrow and starting to get worried  I'm getting a bit ahead of myself but on my previous iui in 2008 I was basted at day 16 after taking tomixifen along with proffsi (sorry about spelling ) ovulation induction injection the thing is I'm self funded but still doing it at my local hospital my day 16 falls on a Saturday so they may do day 15 or wait till day 19 now I'm worried if it could still work I'm a bit out of practise with all this feels tho I'm going mad lol and along with that just found out my two step sister are expecting so feeling crappy should just be happy for them but I feel so down I love my dd so very much but the pain is still there and I feel So guilty sorry to vent people 
Good luck to all


----------



## sparklyme!

Hakuna - WOWweeeeeeeeeeeEE!!!!!!! AMAZING!!!!! FABULOUS!!!!!!!!! So happy for you!!!!!!!


----------



## olga74

hakunamatata that is the best news today                       (DH says congrats too)

Janine each cycle will change your dates and I know saying 'don't worry' doesn't help but all you can do is wait til the scan and speak to the nurse.  I've basted on days 14, 18, 21...go figure!!

Hasina  fx for your scan   

Keeping hows your acupuncture going? Hope you're enjoying it!

Sparklyme how are you holding up hun, I do believe you're our next bfp (pma!!!) 

Jodie - hope you got on ok today hun

No news my front, heading to my parents and going to the city tomorrow with my mum for shopping and a show.  Have acupuncture tonight so looking forward to that.


----------



## sparklyme!

Olga - That nearly made me cry! I do hope so! I am trying to have a  positive mental attitude!                Only 4 days to go till OTD!


----------



## hasina

Sparkle hay Hun I too believe u will get ur bfp next...
Hang in ther

Jodie how did ur scan go??

Hakunamatata   soo excited for u enjoy this special moment


----------



## shenagh1

Ahhhh hakuna!!-- that's BRILLIANT!! I cnt do any wee faces but I'm Ssssssoooooooo HAPPY for u?
Come on sparkly give us some more good news!
Jodie- any news hun? I would like to think they would baste u I'd be abs disgusted if they didn't!
Hey has, olga, keeping, lynn,and all who I've missed
I'm on the phone so unfortunately can't look back but someone was worried about their scan tomorrow, like the girls said its not much advice but do try not to worry I have NEVER been basted on t same day, and iv been here forever lol
Amybxx- welcome back hun

Afm- 2 follies @ approx 16 ladies, lining @ app 20 :O talk about shock, any way another scan tomorrow for another wee look then hopefully 2ww from thur, jodie hope well be wee cycle buddies, and whoever else is soon xxx love to u all x


----------



## olga74

Wow shenagh, what did you do over the weekend to get such good growth??  That's fantastic next and fx for basting this week xx


----------



## hasina

shenagh hay hun was getting worried about u.
wow fantastic news on the follies see anythings possible lol yeh what did u do for those follies to jump will need the advise got my scan on weds..
hope ur ok though...


----------



## janine-blessme

Hakuna congrats on the BFP is great to be new so to speak and see done positive results 

Olga thanks Hun sometime u just need to hear it from someone who been there got scan in morning so see what that shows


----------



## rosiepoe

Hi Ladies,
Just wanted to introduce myself as i have been lurking for a few days now.


I had my 2nd IUI on Friday so 3dpiui today - feels like an age ago! 
It is so good to see BFPs on here.  It does help the 2ww pass slightly quicker.


Janine,  don't worry too much about dates.  My last IUI I had 2 good follies and was ready to go for the weekend but clinic gave me drugs to hold it off till Monday.  I think it was ogalutran  (not too sure cos it was 2 years ago now)  Also Last time I was basted on CD14 this time it was CD10.  Just depends on how your body responds as to which day and the clinic will guide you.


----------



## janine-blessme

Thanks Rosie that's good to hear this will be my second iui my first in 2008 resulted in my beautiful Dd so it's a long time ago to remember just got myself in a state lol


----------



## olga74

Hi Rosie, welcome to the site. Are you still in the SIMS?  I'm down in Clane.  I was basted on Friday so we're on the 2ww together.  I'm not due a blood test til 27/06 as I'm away for work the week before.  And can I stay away from a pee stick - that is the million dollar question!!!  You'll get lots of info and advice here xx


----------



## shenagh1

Olga and has- lol your guess is as good as mine!  but so relieved its up there now, all I need to do now is get them a tiny bit bigger!! 
Janine- my little don't worry part above was for u hun, sorry I couldn't check ur name!

Rosie- welcome to the site hun fingers crossed for u xxx the girls here are amazing, and help u through ANYTHING!! There like my family x


----------



## hasina

Janinewhitelock I got my fingers crossed for u... U even having a dD conceived from iui gives the rest hope as well...
Good luck for tomorrow scan xx

Rosie welcome Hun all the ladies on here are lovely. And very supportive...
Hope the 2ww fly quickly and lead u to a bfp xxx

Shenagh Ahh Hun they will grow look how far uv come with those sweety follies..
Hang in there u will get ther xxx


----------



## hakunamatata

thanks for the fuss girls its so sweet of you all xxx


----------



## Keeping busy

Hakunamtata, congratulations, so so so happy for you, yipeeeeeeeee           
Shenga, great news on your follies - hope they have grown that little bit extra for tomorrow and you get basted on Thursday.
Jodie, you ok hun, whats happening about your basting?
Hey to the newbees,
Hope everyone else is doing ok.
AFM - no change, just waiting. oh the joys of a 2ww - nearly half way, yipee
Take care all
xxxxxxxx


----------



## Jodie K

Hakuna - Massive congratulations hun!!                

Thanks to the girls that asked after me, had another scan this morning, just 1 of the follies carried on growing, now 18mm, so had trigger straight after scan and hopefully basting will be tomorrow evening....  

Keeping - we were supposed to be cycle buddies, but somehow you have raced off, and now a week ahead of me   Hope your doing ok hun, hopefully this time next week, we'll be celebrating with you!  

Shenagh - yay to your follies having a growth spurt, fingers crossed you get basted on thursday, then we'll hopefully be testing about the same time... 2 BFP's please!!  

Has - hope your doing ok hun, sounds like you'll be basted soon too   

Hi to everyone else, hoping to see some more BFP's on here soon  

xx


----------



## shenagh1

yeaaa jodie thats flipping great im SOOOO pleased for u       sending u lots and lots of      and      fx we will get those BFP's!!!


----------



## Lilly27

Hi all, 

Hakuna that's fantastic brilliant and terrific!!! .  congratulations! Xx 

Everyone else good luck, fingers crossed! 

My af finally came today 4 days over but it's here was so upset this morning did another test and it was negative but then in the afternoon I knew it was ok, looking forward now, got to go to hospital Wednesday for them to teach my dh to do injections! It's my birthday the week after so I'll be taking it easy but fingers crossed! 

Hope everyone else is ok 

Xx


----------



## hasina

Jodie great news... Finally u can get basted and 1 folli Is perfect size...
Hope this cycle is it hun... As I really have high hopes of u.. And it gives me all the hopes specilly what we have been through..
I'm all the way behind u soo lead the way to bfp..

Lilly hay Hun at least u can get back on the roller coaster hope this time around u get bfp xxx


----------



## lynn1303

Hey girlies. Sorry for the lack of posts. I've read through what I've missed. Congrats hakuna. That is fab news. Hello to keeping shenagh hasina Amy b Jodie k anyone I've missed and hey to all the newbies. 

I've not been coping too well. Af came 5 days before otd. It was really heavy and crampy. Tmi on way. I got stuck in shower for an hour the blood and massive clots just kept coming away like someone turned a tap on. The pain was unbelievable. Does anyone else have af like this after tx? 

They were hoping to continue tx straight away but can't coz I have a massive cyst on my right ovary. Which is causing some pain too. I may need op I need to wait til nxt af of 5 weeks whichever comes first to get another scan to see if it's reduced. 

Im just devastated. Dh upset and crying- he is not a crying type of guy. Not been back to work since can't face it. My work colleagues all knew. Regretting that now. I'm sitting at docs to see if I can have another week off. 

Sorry for the downer ladies. 

Big hugs.


----------



## janine-blessme

Had first scan only on follicle and very small only 12 x 12 bit disappointed


----------



## rosiepoe

Thanks for the welcome ladies and for all the positive vibes.


Olga, nice to have a 2ww buddy.  How are you coping? I feel less impatient today but I am killing myself analysing any little thing my body is doing.  
Yes I am still at SIMS.  I am not going for blood test.  Too far to travel so it is down to the good old HPT for me.  I don't know how you will resist POAS cos I am finding it hard not to buy them now!  I am also away that weekend and plan to test on OTD (24th) in the morning.  So God help the girls I am taking away for the weekend if it is negative. MUST STAY POSITIVE!


Janine, don't be too disappointed.  My last IUI started very slowly with small follies and then they just took off.  FX for you   What meds are you on?


----------



## janine-blessme

I hope so back in two days to see how's it's growing I'm on tomixifen


----------



## hakunamatata

lynn      im so sorry honey. i hope you and dh can comfort each other. so sorry x


----------



## Keeping busy

Hey ladies,
Olga, sorry didn't reply to you earlier, yes enjoying acupuncture. Next in on Thursday. Hope 2ww wait is going OK and your not going to   
Lynn, so so sorry Hun. Really hope your OK. Tis is a tough journey but your a strong cookie and you and DH will be OK. Hopefully that cyst will go with out e need for an op   
Jodie, yippee for your follie, fantastic news    rubbish we not cycle buddies was looking forward to having one. I think I grow em to quick. As I'm doing all my cycles back to back and the latest I've been basted is day 12, if it comes to it I'll have done all four in less than 4 months by about 8 days-scary really. Looking forward to you joining the 2ww.
Hasina, whats happening with you Hun? You being scanned regularly.
Lily, glad your feeling ok and ready to get started again. Sending you lots of hugs  .
Janine, that follie will grow Hun, try not to worry,
Hey to every one else
AFM, still waiting, half way now!
Take care all
Xx


----------



## shenagh1

hey all,

well im being basted on thurs!  so jodie im thinkin we get to be cycle buddies lol      
keeping- hope ur not going to    on you 2ww but fx its all good at the end!
has, and all hi! xxx
lynn- sorry to hear that hun hope u and DH are doing ok.
janine- if u look at my info ive never had an early go! im always 2-4 weeks into treatment so dont feel downhearted!
lily- good that ur away again x

afm- well as i said basting on thurs @ 11.45 2 follies one @20 and another at around 18 or so! great!!! hope DH has a good sample now x
  ing it works this time i need it soo bad!     

catch up tomorrow again 

love all xx


----------



## Keeping busy

Shenga, just a quick one for your to say fantastic news about your follies and getting basted tomorrow fingers crossed     
Take care
Xx


----------



## olga74

Morning ladies, 

lily - good luck with the master class today!  And after the first couple of injections you'll be grand.

Lynn - hey hon, how are you doing?  So sorry to hear you are having a tough time of it.  Wish there was something I could say but here    

Rosie - 24/6 is my OTD but blood test is later as I'm away.  And will I stay away from the sticks?  Probably not.....    

Keeping - yeap symptom spotting like mad but back in work so hopefully I'll get stuck into things here and forget about it all (not likely    )

Shenagh - great news about tomorrow, fx for you

AMF  symptom spotting like made - every twinge is a sign!!!!  But hey, that's all part of the fun, isn't it  Almost half way there and no sticks so far. Actually haven't bought any so that is helping!!

Catch up later xx


----------



## hakunamatata

shanagh good luck for thurs hun, those follies sound great x

olga thats how i did it having no tests in the house. it is wierd not having seen those two lines, keep thinking bourn got me mixed up, but gota believe hey. xx


----------



## olga74

hakunamatata I think I'll have to follow your lead on this one.  I'll drive myself mad anyway but holding out til at least Friday of next week (was thinking Sunday, 6 days early with early test but I know, I know, bad idea....   )


----------



## shenagh1

Aww ladies thanks so much for the nice messages!!

Olga- I don't have a pic of the wee police man but don't u DARE!! Lol step away from even the idea of testing early lol!! 
Hakuna- I bet u can't believe u still think its not real, although I'd be the same, I would HAVE to get a test lol u have a high enough reading anyway, I remember a girl I knew had a high readin and it was twins lol could u imagine!! 
Hope all u ladies on 2ww aren't going too crazy!! 
Jodie + has- how are u chicks? 
Hi to everyone else, will call back in later now that I'm off work for a week ill be living on this lol xx


----------



## Jodie K

Hi Girlies,

Quick one from me, thanks for all your messages!!    

Shenagh - great news on your follies, 2 of them, double the chance!!!   Yay to being cycle buddies!!  

Lynn - sorry your feeling down, I think we all go there every now and then, maybe going back to work will help take your mind off things, maybe just try to do stuff to keep you occupied for the next 5 weeks, me and my other half have been on so many day trips or weekends away, just trying to distract ourselves and enjoy ourselves....

Has - how are you doing? are you being scanned?

AFM - Basting went ahead yesterday, so i'm now on the 2ww!! I never know whether it has gone well or not, no cramping or anything - dont know if thats a good or bad sign!? I'm also worried that my endometrium was quite thin (7.2mm) but the consultant tried to make me feel better and said that he would worry if it was about 5mm, buts they've told me before if it not very thick, there might not be an egg in the follicle!  Also while I was having my 10 min lie down after the IUI I also heard them talking about me (secretary, consultant and sperm guy), and the secretary and sperm guy were asking why I hadnt moved onto IVF, so I guess thats what they are going to suggest next!! Although the consultant then said "but she has got pregnant twice before with IUI", then that just made me sad thinking about the miscarriages   This is such a hard journey!!! 

xx


----------



## sparklyme!

Hi Friends!

Jodie - Good Luck for your 2WW sending you positive vibes!      Try not to worry about lining. Mine is not too thick either! 

Olga- Hold out on those test sticks girl! Not worth the trauma of misinterpreting results too early!   Keep thinking postive   

Keeping - Hope you are ok? have sent you a quick PM XXXX  


Shenagh - Good Luck for basting tomorrow. Hope it all goes well. 

Hakuna - Has the news sunk in yet? Keep well XXXXX

Hi to everyone else

AFM 2 days to go OTD Friday - It would have to be a miracle for it to be positive this time! Have no symptoms to speak of  Will hold out till friday morning!


----------



## Jodie K

Thanks Sparkly me, really hope its a BFP for you this time!!  

Lynn - also meant to say, if your bleeding is that heavy, I think you should see a doc or call your clinic or something, if you havent already.  I have never had clots after tx (except the miscarriages) and during my first miscarriage, the hospital told me to go back up there if I was bleeding so heavily "it was like a tap"! (altho I didnt really understand, because a tap can just drip....) but if you feel its that heavy, you should get it checked out! Maybe its something to do with the cyst, I hope the bleeding and pain has started to ease for you now xx


----------



## Poppets Mammy

Hello Ladies, I hope your all well. Please try and stay   through all the bad times. My heart really goes to those you suffering at the min, whether it be from poor response, BFN's, cancelled cycles, cysts, low sperm counts. I've been there, it's awful and I send you all huge  

AFM - I won't be posting anymore as DH and I have officially decided to stop TX. We have been thinking about this for some time and we have decided this is the end of the road for us, we just don't want to go through it anymore! We are officially starting the process of adoption in Nov and we couldn't be more excited. We feel so much more happier since stopping and it's a great feeling knowing we have eventually made a decision.

I'm sure I will continue to read for a little while, but this is good bye from me.

I wish you all the best of luck in your journey of TTC


----------



## hakunamatata

Forever so sad to see you go but understand where this decision has come from completely. good luck with adoption hun xx

jodie congrats on joining the 2ww so sorry there were some painful aspects hun. i had no cramping so hope its a good sign for you xx

prickly i had no signs hun except tiredness but that could have been from not doing as much   

thinking of you all xx


----------



## sparklyme!

Forever -  Well done for making such a brave decision. It can not have been easy. You and DH sound so excited and that is wonderful you will be able to give a child or children a wonderful life knowing that you have chosen them and then have chosen YOU!!!!!!!! Good luck with all the adoption stuff. One of my friends adopted a little boy and he is so gorgeous and lovely! They are so happy! Good luck for the future. XXXXXXX    

Hakuna - i have been tired....... but i have also been lazy ( also I am now smoothie/stubblyme!)


----------



## olga74

Forever just want to wish you every best wish for your adoption journey.  As someone who is adopted I can only tell you that being 'special' means so much to me.  I am the only one of my family and I'm the youngest of four.  I have never had a day that I was made feel any different and usually they all forget how I came to them!  I love my parents and thank God that they got me.  I know that these days, and we've looked into it, the process is more difficult these days but hey, you've come thru the TCC journey and helped so many people on your way.  You'll be a great Mam, really soon, and get to enjoy every moment you have ever dreamed of x


----------



## hasina

hi all sorry this  is gonna be a quick 1 from me but i need ur support in what to do...

i had day 10 scan today had 1 follicle at 15mm and i have already been booked in for friday..
im just thinking by tomorrow the follicle might even jump upto 17mm or even more..
soo what im trying to say is what if i ovulate tomorrow?
and then when i go in on friday i have already ovulated and they turn me away by saying we cant do the procedure.
with the opk i never really get a positive result.. but last cycle i did.

as i  got out of the nurses room i asked if i could see this lovely receptionist  lady that last time made and an attention to the dr about my situation.
soo when she saw me she was asking hows things going? soo i told her the update and with the fact about the opk and the follicle growing and was worried about the fact it will be might be too late by friday as things really keep getting missed with me...

soo she said do the test tomorrow and if ur bit confused and worried just make ur way to the clinic and i will get u scaned.. i said are u sure she said positive no way im gonna let u miss  this cycle..
i mentioned can she not just book me in....in reply to that she said no she cant do that ,just turn up and il sort u out and will see what this follicle is doing..

soo the thing im worried also about is what if the dr say we instructed u too come back on friday and ur back today.. 
plus this time im not getting any pains.. as i no when im ovulating..

soo the question is still should i go for the scan tomorrow ladies and really speak up for myself if they say anything?
ladies give me that push really need the courage from all u ladies..

friend of mine said to go and not  to miss it specially as the fact the receptionist will sort it out for me..


----------



## olga74

Hasina I think that if you have any concerns that you should go back to the clinic.  Sometimes doctors just see us as files and forget that there is a woman there too!!  How about testing with the OPK and if it's even a faint positive then go back to the clinic.  As for the doctor asking why you are there a day early - two options - first you could tell him about your concerns and that you were worried that you'd miss out of this cycles procedure.  Second option- play the 'forgetful female' card - 'oh dear, did you mean my appointment was Friday?', hormonal and forgetful - they might just forgive you.  I'm not making light of it, just another way to get around them.  Me, I'd say I was concerned.  

I'm sure some of the other girls can tell you more about timing for basting - I know I had a LH surge prior to my trigger shot, 1 follie at 18, 1 at 13.  

Please try and sleep tonight hun, you need to cause this could be your month      I'll check on you tomorrow xx


----------



## Lilly27

Hi ladies, 

Forever, I wish you all the very best for the future, I'm sure you will provide a very happy home to a child, thanks for all the support you have shown and good luck to you and ur dh! Xxxx

Hasina, I would just go 2moro also hopefully she will sort it, u don't want to miss the opportunity and they won't turn u away I'm sure,at least you can have a scan and see what is happening (sometimes I thinks it's the worst not been able to see inside, wish I had a ultrasound at home) good luck anyway! X 

Lynn, I hope ur feeling better Hun, I have had them in the past and I could hardly walk the pain is awful and it's worse knowing what it means, 7 get plenty of rest and I hope the cyst goes down I'm thinking of you and praying x 

Olga, thank you for thinking of me, all set for 2moro, I'm hoping they will show my dh how to do them, feeling the excitement and nerves already such an emotional rollercoaster but I'm on it!  I've got to have a scan in the morning first! 
Hope you are well! Xx

Good night to everyone else xxx


----------



## hasina

I wrote a long post and damn it didnt post.
Soo gina cut it short on the phone as well..
Olga and Lilly Thankyou soo much for taking time and replying back to me post..
And yep I will defo go tomorrow..
Olga u also put a big grin on me face by saying about being forgetful female lol might even use that if they ask too many questions but hopefully the receptionist will sort me out..
Thanks again Olga and Lilly feel much better and positive that I'm going tomorrow!


----------



## Keeping busy

Just a quick one form me, Hasina, defo go today. Remind them that you are paying for your treatment as well. Shouldn't make a difference they should treat everyone like there cycle is important but you never know it might help,   
Jodie, welcome to 2WW. Hope your OK Hun. You are right it is very sad about your situation and the miscarriages  , not something anyone should have to go through, but in a way your consultant is right, IUI has got your pregnant, so hopefully it will again.  
Lily, good luck with appointment today - i do my own injections, wouldn't trust my DH not to do it wrong!
Shenga - think your getting basted today - good luck  
Forever, well done on making the decision, I'm sure you will make a great mummy to a very special child, best of luck for the future,
Hey to all those on 2 ww with me at the mo, and everyone stimming.
AFM - off to acupuncture in a mo
take care all
xxxxx


----------



## olga74

Morning ladies, 

Hasina good luck today with the clinic.  Glad to make you smile hun, sometimes it's difficult to do on this journey but we have to get them where we can.  All my DH could hear on Friday when I was in to get basted was me laughing - the lab man came in with the sample telling me it was a good one and that he had to dilute it and that I had to let DH know.  He was grinning like it was his own. There was me, in my gown, couldn't stop laughing telling him that it was the least DH could do, but inside very proud!!  Now that is probably not the sounds they are used to hearing.  And I did tell DH.....  

Jodie welcome to the    , though mind you, I've just realised, 1 week down, 1 to go, and (please my I not regret saying this) I didn't notice the first one going 

Lily make sure you have a good at the injections yourself too, just in case DH isn't available at some stage, or you want to be nice and give him a break

Keeping how was acupuncture?  You're going early!!!  I've gotten a contact for next week, in case I need it, but he told me he was happy with my pulse and what my body was doing so only if I needed my head sorted out.  I think he thinks I'm a little   

Lynn how are you feeling hun?  Hope your AF has lessened.  I noticed mine got much heavier with the medication but took it as a good sign that I'd grown a fantastic lining and that was one problem out of the way.  OK you may have noticed, my logic can be all over the place!!

Sparklyme


----------



## hakunamatata

hasina hope it goes well at the clinic this morning, its good to have the receptionist in your corner x

olga glad the 2ww going ok so far xx my crazies usually creep in 2nd week xx

keeping enjoy acu


----------



## shenagh1

Panicing a little this morning ladies, opk showed a neg for ovul this morning!! I thought @ almost 36 hours something would b happening! But nothing, there is a very faint line but the package says that is a negative!! Any ideas I don't know how to tell if I am or not! Also how does the thickness of the endometrium affect if there is an egg or not in the folli!? Xx


----------



## janine-blessme

Hi everyone I had a second scan today folicle has grown now at 16 x 15 still not massive waiting to hear from consultant see weather doing tomorrow or Monday either way won't be on perect day so bit worried by that also im annoyed a little that I'm self funded but they won't do anything over weekend so gonna have to pray harder sorry to rant ladies but it annoyed me lol 
How is everyone else getting on


----------



## hasina

Hi all this is gonna be quick 1 from me as on the phone.
Will catch up with personal laterxx

Ok I went to the clinic saw the admin lady and she got the nurse and she explained what has been happening and I wanted to be scanned si the nurse said ok take a seat.
But keeping in mind she didn't say yes or no ..
Soo there's me sitting like a muppet for nearly an hr and finally then the nurse came out and said to me to carry on with the opk and I'm already booked in for tomorrow.
Then I spke up saying what u trying to say iv been waiting for an hr and u turning me away while u could of said that to me long while ago..
Soo I also tryed explaining what has been happening with all the cycle and I'm not happy enough to leave the clinic.. I wanna leave with some assurance that I dont miss this cycle.

So then the nurse said let me talk to the dr, 
So after 5mints the nurse called to say there ready to scan me..

Anyway follicle showed follicle is 17.5.. And has given me a trigger soo in for basting tomorrow at lunch time.. 
Gosh my clinic are gettin up my         Lol 

Catch up with everyone later xxx


----------



## shenagh1

JUST UPDATING MINE LADIES, hope you dont mind, i also put hakuna in BFP to celebrate    and jodie into 2ww as my CYCLE BUDDY       

Stimming    
Brookie - ?
hasina  day10 scan 15 june- 17 june
janinewhitelock Day 12 scan Tuesday 14 June

2ww  
Sparkleyme
keeping Busy
Candle - OTD 27th Apr
BettyJ - OTD ?
Lynn - ODT 8th June ?
Fairy Kimmy - ODT 6th June
Olga OTD 27/6/11 (day 17)
Shenagh-OTD 30/6/11  
Jodie K- OTD ??

BFP
Ruby – EDD 01/11/11
Hopingagain – EDD 17/11/11
Wishing & Dreaming – EDD ??
Mina Moo - EDD
Hellsbells26 - EDD 09/12/11
Wolla - early scan 17/5/11 EDD - Jan 2012
KG - early scan 13/5/11 Edd Jan 2012
Dollface - EDD 1/1/12
Bonijade – early scan 14/6/11 EDD 31/1/2012
hakunamatata ??

Inbetween cycles  
Cupcake - Changing clinics  
Suziewong - Waiting to start IVF
Charlie – Scan 19th April
Helenx - Waiting to try again
Missy - Waiting for ICSI consultation
Catherine – IVF consultation 6th May
Pixie22 –
Katie Kate –
Aimees –
Hopefullyvsoon - OTD 10th May
Forever Hopeful- Having a Tx break and going on holiday with DH
AmyBxxx

has- that nurse sounded horrible im glad u stood up for yourself!! good woman and im glad your basting tomorrow which leaves you cycling with me and jodie  3xBFPS to go please!!! lol x

hi to everyone else

forever- i dont know if i commented on your adoption and farewell but i wish you all the luck in the world love i know you will be an AMAZING mother and father and any child would be lucky to have someone who will truely cherise them, and after what you have been through you will def cherise them, if ttc doesnt work out for myself soon after IVF we will continue down the same way, please keep us updated on ur journey.. 

afm- basting today, was OK, thats all nothing exciting few odd cramps but thats the height of it, doesnt help that ive got the cold as well i suppose, now to relax as am off work until next week  
love to all you ladies xxx


----------



## shenagh1

ooh and janine- fx for you for tomorrow hun, hope all goes to plan your follie  sounds fine hun my clinic would go ahead with that x


----------



## sparklyme!

Hope you are all ok ? Sorry for short post and lack or personals - may be back later       to everyone XXXXXX

OTD - *Tomorrow* but know it will only have one line! Feel horrible and weepy today XXXXXX


----------



## Lilly27

Hi all hope ur day is going well! 

Just a quick one, had my scan all ok and they then showed us how to do the injections, they let my dh do it and it was surprisingly ok! So got my bag of meds she also gave me suppositories for after iui which they didn't do last time so I'm thinking it must be something to do with injections! So have to back on Tuesday for a scan got to do injections every other day! If on Tuesday all is well my iui will be on Wednesday! Feel excited and emotional! 

Got to catch up on writing 30 3 year olds reports now so sorry no personals but hope everyone is ok, good luck to those who are having iui 2moro and good luck to those who are near end of 2ww xxx


----------



## Jodie K

Shenagh - Hope today went ok   how thick was your endometrium? 

Stimming    
hasina  day10 scan 15 june- 17 june
janinewhitelock Day 12 scan Tuesday 14 June

2ww  
Sparkleyme
keeping Busy
Candle - OTD 27th Apr
BettyJ - OTD ?
Lynn - ODT 8th June ?
Fairy Kimmy - ODT 6th June
Olga OTD 27/6/11 (day 17)
Shenagh-OTD 30/6/11 
Jodie K- OTD 28/06/11

BFP
Ruby – EDD 01/11/11
Hopingagain – EDD 17/11/11
Wishing & Dreaming – EDD ??
Mina Moo - EDD
Hellsbells26 - EDD 09/12/11
Wolla - early scan 17/5/11 EDD - Jan 2012
KG - early scan 13/5/11 Edd Jan 2012
Dollface - EDD 1/1/12
Bonijade – early scan 14/6/11 EDD 31/1/2012
hakunamatata ??

Inbetween cycles  
Cupcake - Changing clinics  
Suziewong - Waiting to start IVF
Charlie – Scan 19th April
Helenx - Waiting to try again
Missy - Waiting for ICSI consultation
Catherine – IVF consultation 6th May
Pixie22 –
Katie Kate –
Aimees –
Hopefullyvsoon - OTD 10th May
Forever Hopeful- Decided Adoption was the way to go
AmyBxxx


----------



## shenagh1

Hey jodie lol I'm a bit silly is the endometrium my lining?? If so it was about  14 or so I think at least it was something similar at my scan before basting! Xx


----------



## leam31

Hi Ladies

Im struggling to navigate my way round here! 
I am now in my 2ww after my 2nd IUI on Mon, I would love to hear from anyone who has any tips on how to get through the next fortnight without going crazy lol.

Thank you x


----------



## Keeping busy

Hey Ladies,
Hasina, I'm so glad you made a stand and that they scanned and triggered you. Once you have your BFP and are finished with the clinic, i think perhaps a strongly worded letter will be in order.
Olga, acupuncture was good thank you. I went on the way to work. She seemed happier with my pulse this week, despite the fact that I told her I have felt tired all week. Well done for getting to the 7 day mark.   Does your DH not come in the room while you get basted? Mine holds my hand and makes the bed go up and down!
Lily, great news that you and DH have sorted the injections. Pessaries are to do with the fact that your cycle has been taken over so might not naturally produce enough progesterone, at least thats what my clinic told me. I think they are the worse part of all the meds, give me an injection any day.
Shenga, fantastic news on getting basted. Welcome to the madness
Sparklyme, sorry your not feeling so good today. PM me is you want to chat   .
Janine, follies can be a range of sizes so I'm sure it will be fine, let us know how you get on
Jodie, hope your doing OK today
Leam31, can't give you any advise, think it drives us all a bit    but coming on here and chatting to this lovely bunch of ladies helps, good luck   
AFM, acupuncture this morning. I am really spotty - think it is all the drugs. Decided to go and buy lots of fruit in the hope that this and water might help clear my skin up, ended up leaving supermarket with a big bar of chocolate!
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## janine-blessme

Thanks everyone for possitive messages I heard back for clinic I have to go in tomorrow for another scan and if they feel it's right as they put it they will go ahead with basting with a view to repeat basting on Monday my follicle is  heading the right way so more positive I was just a bit confused as my past iui with dd my folice was 25 x 23 before trigger so was hoping for the same but I now understand everytime will different lol my lining currently at 10 mm can't remember what it should be ..... Oh I feel Like such a newbi lol  
Hope to join u all on the 2ww tomorrow fx


----------



## olga74

Evening ladies, 

Hasina so glad you got sorted today and yes, I'd be annoyed too.  But put away all that negative stuff and concentrate on your BFP      

Keeping They have a clean room in the clinic I go to so no DH.  He's left waiting outside twiddling his thumbs, or in my case, playing a game on his phone! (see I really have a big kid already    )

Shenagh great news on getting basted (is there any nicer word for this??) and joining the 2ww      No idea if the lining measurement related to eggs, sorry

Leam31 welcome to the site     there is a few of us going thru the 2ww madness so welcome to that club too!!  You'll find lots of support and info here, just ask

Jodie how are you doing?  first few days of the 2ww done already  

sparklyme fx for you for tomorrow          

Lily congrats on your first injection.  I was every second day too and DH did a few and I did a few, he works shift hours so just wasn't here during the time I needed them.  And it's all worth it  

Janine that's good news from the clinic.  my follie was 18 & 13 the day before basting so you'll be fine.  And your lining sounds good, my clinic looks for 8, with the triple line.  FX for you for the morning 

AMF so tired today, could be because I went to bed after 11pm last night.  I had a snooze on DH's lap before he went to work and I need to hold out til at least 9.30pm til I go to bed.  Thinking every twinge is a sign, just don't ask me a sign of what.  But I'm keeping up my PMA.  Was filling in a friend in work about last week as I hadn't seen her and she noticed the attitude change.  I'm putting it down to the acupuncture and the fact that I'm way more relaxed this time around.  

Anyway enjoying the soaps and trying not to think about a long hot bath.

Chat to all tomorrow xx


----------



## Keeping busy

Olga, whats a clean room. My clinic have a basting room! Don't think thats what they call it but thats what I call it - horrible thing is it isn't used for anything else so you know when some else is in there getting basted as there is an engaged sign on the door. Its so posh in our place that you even have to go collect you own    from the lab! and you just whip your bottoms off and get a piece of paper for modesty! 
Janine, good luck for tomorrow - double basting sounds good. We were trying to convince our clinic they should do that with us but they said the second does would just have to come from  
Just eaten a very large bar of chocolate!?! 
xxx


----------



## Jodie K

Shenagh - yeah its your lining, yours was nice and thick then, mine was really thin!! not a good sign for me!!    

Keeping & Olga, thanks for your messages, hope you girlies are coping with the 2ww!! Not long for either of you now xx

Sparkly - sorry your feeling negative, really hoping its good news tomorrow   xx


----------



## leam31

Hey,

Keeping busy and olga 74 thank you for your kind words.....  without sounding cheesy it really does make a difference knowing there are other peeps out there who are going through it all too...! I honetly feel the 2ww is the most difficult part, 

look forward to hearing from you all    

xx


----------



## hasina

Ok can't get to sleep so I'd thought Id catch u with the personals on the phone 

Olga u make me laugh.. How are u coping on the 2ww hope the time flys quickly Hun..
Wishing u all the best with a bfp sound the corner for u xxx

Keeping thanx Hun for the encouragement for going to the clinic also don't no what I would of done without u ladies.. By my side throughout good and bad times..
Hope ur doing ok on the 2ww not long now fingers are crossed for bfp Hun xxx

Hakunamatata how are u doing? Any morning sickness yet? Make shore u take it easy yeah and don't leave us. When u due to have scan? Xxx

Shenagh good to hear ur basting went well Hun .. I'm dreading mines as they always find it hard to find my cervix..
I really do pray if we all can have a bfp soon we really need morenof the bfp on this thread..
Hope the 2ww flys by quickly for u Hun xxx

Sparkle fingers and toes tightly crossed for u in the morning xxx
Wishing u all the luck in the world for a double line to appear tomorrow xx

Lilly hiya u got loads of work to do goodluck.. Wish u all the best for this cycle Hun xxx

Lean no advise can be given as ur on the roller coaster ul be pushed up and down lol just hang in there tightly wishing u bfp soon xxxx

Cupcake where are u Hun? U ok? Xx

Fairy hope ur doing ok xxx

Jodie hope ur doing ok hun xx

Sorry if is missed anyone xx

Afm gosh basting tomorrow had anyone been told to have basting with a full bladder?
I was told that today as last time things got too tricky for them it took them a good 40-45 mints soo imagine how I was feeling ladies lol
Taken the day off tomorrow, won't be taking anymore time off from work as i just want to be busy and the fact i want to save those holidays for the summer lol that's if we  get any sunshine..
Done all the house work today soo Dh won't need to do anything as well..

Nite nite ladies xx


----------



## Keeping busy

Hey Hasina,
just a quick one, I don't have full bladder for basting but was told that they do recommend that if they find it hard to find the cervix, no idea why, accept i think it makes the uterus move a bit. only know that as when i had my tubal patency testing despite peeing about 30 minutes before they said my bladder looked full and my uterus was moving around quite a lot  - random. Good luck for today
Sparklyme, thinking of you and waiting to hear your news xxxxx 
hey to everyone else
xxxxxx


----------



## hasina

Keeping Aww ok everytime I  had basting they said empty bladder but the dr that done the procedure found it very difficult I was literally in Soo much not once she took the speculum out to give me a rest..
What was the tubal patency testing?is it Hycosy u on about?

Sparkle I'm also thinking of u, hoping to hear some good news xxxx


----------



## janine-blessme

Currently sitting at clinic waiting to hear if basting going ahead have lining of 10mm 1 x follicle at 19 x 18 and 1 x 17 x 16 looks good now never had two follicles grow so fingers crossed


----------



## hasina

Janine ur lining and follicle sounds perfect Hun.. 
2 follicles double the chance goodluck as I'm being basted as well today!


----------



## janine-blessme

Hasina that's great we can suffer the 2ww together I think they gonna repeat basting Monday too as looks tho I may ovulate over weekend will have a scan mOnday


----------



## olga74

Morning ladies, 

Well there is 3 of you up and at it early.  Janine & Hasina I hope that they bast you both with champion swimmers today!!!!    

Keeping - the room in my clinic is almost surgical like with a pressurised door but where I get the scan done sounds like you described.  It's all very official and I'm in a hospital gown,    displayed.  Those poor nurses - that view all day long  

Sparklyme no pressure but lots of              for you today.  We're all thinking of you xx

AMF suppose I should have gone to bed early last night but nah, put another load of CD's onto iTunes for DH, well I did delete all 600 of them last weekend....    but he got over it really quickly.  Hmmmm could be that he then gave me an injection and seemed to enjoy way too much.....I'm only kidding.  Dragged myself out of bed and alone now in the office which means I won't be off here today.  

Chat to you later xx


----------



## shenagh1

Morning all, has and janine good luck for basting today, janine did they nt giv u triger 2 make sure u ovu? 
Sparkly- best of luck with ur testing today, everythin crossed for u hun xx


----------



## janine-blessme

Shenagh1 yeh just had my trigger two hours before basting they dud tell me tho DH sample was very good and more than normal so all good but the injection I stung like anything ouch !!!!!! I go back Monday morning and if they think I ovulated on Sunday the gonna do another basting so here goes I'm now 2ww the worst part lol I'm off on holiday in a week so hopefully that will distract me 

Oh I was told try not to think about it 

Are the mad what do they think we can just switch off !!!!!

Lol least I had the lovely val same lady that did iui for my dd she so lovely really just tells u it straight 

Hasina how did u get on today what measurements did u have


----------



## olga74

Janine welcome to the madness - sorry 2ww!!!


----------



## hasina

Hi all just quick one from me,
just got in 15mints ago laying on the sofa..
Basting went pretty well tbh 1st time it only took 10 mints compare to 40-45mints ...
Will be back for personals later xxx


----------



## lynn1303

Well done hasina. Take it easy babe. I was told to have a full bladder then I wasn't allowed to pee for another hour after!!! It made the journey home a tad uncomfortable to say the least!! I felt every bump!!


----------



## Keeping busy

Hey Has and Janine, welcome to the 2ww.
Has, yes think its the same thing, when they put the dye up and check your tubes aren't blocked etc etc.
Lynn, hope your OK Hun, you stopped bleeding yet? I'm always really worried about going to the loo after basting, always convinced some how that will mean some come out!
Olga I know, I do think that about the nurses - last time as count so low she used a different type of tube with a plunger on the end to hold them in so they didn't come out and I swear, normally shes done in less that 5 mins, this time she was sat there with her head right up close holding them inside for ages- lovely!   . I'm glad I'm not in a hospital gown, i'm not keen on them. First time I wore a new top - thought it would bring me luck - seriously I am   
Hey to everyone else.
AFM, off to walk the dog in the rain!
xxxxxxd


----------



## LemonD

Ladies,

Can I join you? I'm an oldie having a go at IUI after 2 failed ivf cycles - my body seems to react to ivf drugs causing my progesterone to rise too early which affects egg quality and my lining ....

So I'm on day two of my IUI cycle, I'm taking letrozole to encourage my follies to grow and I'm also on viagara to help increase my lining.

I'm trying to get a feel for when dh will have to go into the clinic to do his thing - I'm back in next Wednesday for a scan to see what's going on and I guess they will tell me then, but if one of you lovely ladies could give me an idea of timescales for the important bits I'd be really grateful.

Good luck to those of you on the 2ww.

Jo x


----------



## hasina

hay all hope all is well..

janine hay hun how u feeling gosh ur lucky for double basting no dont think my clinic will allow that..
wow defo really think u will get a bfp soo hang in there..
i only had 1 folicle hun it was only 17.5 lining was 9 something..
welcome to the madness of the 2ww buddie      

lynn hay hun hows u? what u been upto? my clinic told me i could go for a wee asap but no way didnt prove on that idea even though i wanted to go toilet imagine the last time i went for a wee was at 8 in the  morning and went after 3.30 had iui around 1ish.. gosh all these things we women go throughxx hope ur ok and well hun..

keeping  hay hun yeh i thought soo it sounded as hycosy yep iv had that done... 
young lady hope u dont catch a cold or anything u going out in the rain with the dog    

hope everyone else are ok my thoughts are with all u lovely ladies on here..

missy if ur reading this       

jojopink hiya hun welcome.. about the timing of basting they normally do the iui during ovulation time... which really depends on ur cycle..  sometimes they have to trigger to get ovulation.
everyones cycle are diffrent..  with my clinic they intend to do scan on day 10 im assuming u will have a scan befor..
for iui timing ur follicle will need to be a average size and womb linning as well.. all clinics are diffrent most clinic opted for a follicle to be over 17mmand soo its muture, womb lining my clinic like it over 8
hope this info helps and im shore all the other lovely ladies will fill u more in..


----------



## Jodie K

JoJoPink - welcome to the thread, lots of lovely girls on here  Really hope the IUI works for you!   Timescales is a difficult question because I think most ladies find that the time it takes to grow their follies varies - I'm normally quite slow and get basted around day 19, but have also had a couple of quick responses and been basted about day 13 (Our chum on here, Keeping Busy, responds really quickly and gets basted the day after she starts taking the drugs!! Ha ha, thats a joke Keeping!!) basically it just varies.  When you go for a scan on wednesday they should roughly indicate when your other half will have to do his thing.  They normally grow the follies to close to 20mm, and i think they grow an average of 2mm a day....  When they get close you'll probably be given a trigger and then you'll be basted about 36 hours later.... Your other half should be able to do his thing at home and then you or him take it to the hospital, within an hour, maybe just less stressful for him.... Hope that helped, its probably stuff you have already heard....Good luck for wednesday


----------



## olga74

Evening ladies, 

just a quick hello from me, so tired.  Can't wait to lie in in the morning.  Drama at work and all I could think of was 'you think that this is a problem, let me tell you....'. 

Congrats and welcome to the 2ww madness Hasina and Janine 

Jojoink welcome to the thread, as you've seen lots of good advice and info here.

Jodie - I think you're right about keeping.....   

Keeping yeah not too impressed with the gown but today it'd be comfortable cause I'm so bloated 

Sparklyme Just to let you know I'm thinking of you hun xx

Check in later xx


----------



## Keeping busy

Jodie    , made me laugh out loud. It is a bit like that with me!! Oh, i just remembered you asked ages ago if i take something to stop me ovulating naturally - yes - supercur from day 2, 3 or 4 depending on when base line scan is.
jojopink, as Jodie and Hasina have said it really varies from person to person. I tend to get basted day 11 or 12. I naturally have a short cycle (23-26 days) and am not sure if this is related. When you go for your scan on Wednesday they will look at how big your follies and lining are and then go from there. If you are gonna have a trigger shot then the clinic generally do the basting (insemination) some time between 20 and 40 hours after, but this really does depend on the clinic. Mine always normally do 36 and are very precise with the timing, insisting you stay up until 1.30 in the morning to trigger if your having a 1,30 insem 2 days later but then this time threw me completely by deciding to trigger me straight after a scan - i had a follie that was 30 mm and they thought it might turn into a cyst and basting the next day, so it is really hard to tell. Sorry, been no help what so ever! good luck  
Hasina, I wore a rain coat with the hood up and am taking so much vit c at the mo I don't think it is possible for me to get a cold!  
Sparklyme - thinking about you xxxx
Olga, i'm bloated to - and have put on so much weight my trousers are tight and I actually undid them while I was drving home tonight!
Hey to everyone else
xxxxx


----------



## sparklyme!

Sorry girlies for lack of personals.

It is a BFN for me!                Thanks to all those friends who asked after me it made me feel so much better and I know you all have been there! Just feel wobbly now as I am typing. I have been strong all day. I knew it was very very very unlikely this time due to DH results! Out of the 3 tries only the last cycle was a viable one.........not sure what I will do now as have AF showing signs tonight and won'd get to clinic till monday - day 3 which is too late for me to start drugs!  

Hope you are all alright and send          to everyone else!

Hasina - good luck tomorrow

Olga - hope you are ok? XXX 

keeping - You are a true star! Thanks for being a lovely buddy! have sent you P.M

Hakuna - Thanks too sweetie XXXX Sending you lots of love for you and baby dot!


----------



## shenagh1

Awww BIG HUGS sparkly xxx thinkin of u and DH! What was wrong with results? Were u not expecting a pos?! Thinkin of u xxxx stay strong chick if ur on clomid, I remember once taking it day 4-9 so maybe u could x


----------



## Keeping busy

Hey sparkly sending you masses and masses of big      
Why can't you start day three. I can start any day between two and four.
Make sure you and DH have some quality time together this weekend
Xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sparklyme!

Thanks shenagh - no not on clomid,,,DH results was shockingly only 3% motility compared to previous 90% so was unlikely to happen but you still hope! 

Hope you are ok? XXXXX

Keeping - DH at work all weekend so just report writing for me! XXXXX Speak to you tomorrow!


----------



## olga74

Sparklyme so sorry to hear the news        Does your clinic have an emergency line that you can call for advice?  Look after yourselves this weekend chick, don't feel you have to be strong, sometimes it's good to let it all out.  And we're all here when you need us xxxx


----------



## hasina

Sparkle sending u massive    I'm soo sorry I really feel for u in how things have turned out..
Isn't there anyway u can email ur clinic.. I really hope u can start soon xxxx
we are all here for u when u need chat xxxx

olga pheeeew bet ur soooo relieved no work tomorrow...
Take it easy and relax xxx


----------



## sparklyme!

oh.....girls the saga continues. Did not post this on board yesterday but the HPT was unreadable as to + or- so the clinic intially wanted to do bloods..........then changed their minds and just said wait and see?! GREAT....then as you now AF started to show very slight signs (excuse this but on 'tampax test') so assumed it was all over. Had three glasses of wine last night....felt dow and angry.Rang clinic to ask to book in baseline for monday! Woke this morning to do anothet TT  nothing on it! No HPT in the house! So will have to go out later to get one!  
Clinic rang me back and I explained about the no signs of AF this morning. To my shock they said that they are not going to do another cycle without a clinc assessment due to DH results! I can not belive that 1 bad result and 'we are out' of IUI! We are funding this ourselves!!!! Now I feel even worse! I explained to them about DH stress at not producing in clinic and the 55 min car journey to get the very small sample back.......surely if they can only live 1 hour in transit they would have a high mortility level at 55 mins! Last time he had 91 million with 90%! Feel lost now!


----------



## Keeping busy

Sparklyme, oh no, this all sounds very complicated. First thing first do another test. What brand did you use. As horrible as they are. At least the digital ones can't be misinterpreted. How long does AF normally take to start after stopping pessaries? Be fairly quick to start that evening. 
With regards to the clinic, we were told that it would take two consecutive poor sperm tests for them to move us on to IVF, hence why we still on IUI. Sounds like normally DH levels are pretty good and this was just a blip.
Will chat to you later
Xxx


----------



## olga74

Oh sparklyme this is brutal.  I hope that you've gotten another HPT and at least know one way or the other.  My AF arrived 2 days early on my last IUI.  About DH - what does the assessment intail?  We had it done at the very start of the process and it was a sample and that was it.  Unless they are talking about something more in-dept.  Actually, I lie, we had to have 2 done.  DH was on nights and the result came in around 50% (I think) and the consultant was not happy and we arranged another sample, not near his nights, and it came back around the 90%.  I think it cost a couple of hundred euro in my clinic.  And when you get to the next cycle, can't you insist on DH producing in the clinic.  Hope I'm not speaking out of turn, but is there another clinic you could go to if this one doesn't feel right?  

I hope that today brings some answers for you hun xx


----------



## Lilly27

Hi just wanted too let sparkleyme I'm thinking if u Hun, as if you needed this added drama, I think it's terrible if u are funding they won't do another iui! Have you thought of another clinic? There is also another procedure where they inject one sperm into the egg (not ivf) last time I went to the clinic they gave me a booklet about infertility and it had it in there if you want to know more I can post the info, but I'm sure you just trying to deal with all this at mo! 
Good luck with the test big hugs to you xxx


----------



## Jodie K

Sparkly - I bet your head is all over the place - maybe go and by a couple of tests (maybe digital ones) to get your answer... I'll be praying for you....  And I think that is really wrong for the clinic to say no more, if you are self funding you have the reigns on what you want to spend your money on!!! It does just sound like a blip for you and the difficulties getting it to the clinic probably didnt help, but if he's had good samples in the past, he should be able to produce good ones in the future, or hopefully in 2 weeks time when you should be basted again!! I would argue the case with the clinic that it is your money and you want to go ahead again.... As Olga said, what does the assessment involve? Did you other half have any assessment before you started? Also I have started injection on day 5 and 6 before, so I think you could start next week if they give you the go ahead....Hope your holding up ok hun   xx

Keeping - I also should have mentioned that your follies are the size of melons!!!


----------



## janine-blessme

Hasina I'm glad your basting when well as for me the only reason they considering doing a second basting is because I probably gonna ovulate over weekend and they don't open over weekend so they do one before one after in the hope to catch me when u ovulate I'm having a negative day today tho not sure why tho lol 

Ladies has anyone else had some pain after basting feels like af pains but was only basted yesterday good excuse to lay in sofa watching films tho


----------



## hasina

Just quick 1 from me for now

sparkle   I really feel for u.. Luke everyone else have said do another test on the clear blue ones..
And I defo think u should put ur foot down as u are self funded and with the fact I no u cam have cycles up to 4 with some clinics.. I really hope they reconcider hun xx

jenine ahh I see Gosh still would if wished my clinic do basting twice.. As with my clinic iv have alot of ups and downs.. Specially when my ovulation gets missed..
About the cramps yes I do feel is normal as iv also had it when I did get bfp and then when I did get bfn.. And yes do feel as if af us coming.. 
Same here Hun once I woke up in the morning and felt. the same..
It's a tough 2ww Hun just hang in  there hoping that we all get our bfp xxx


----------



## sparklyme!

Clearblue says 1-2 weeks pregnant!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lilly27

Yeah!!!!!    congrats sparklyme that's fantastic u get plenty of rest big hugs xxxx


----------



## shenagh1

Sparkly- are u SERIOUS that's FANTASTIC!!!   xxx


----------



## hasina

sparkle omg sooooooooooooooooooooooo happppppppppppppppyyyyyyyyyy for you   
       
see clear blue the best, now u take it easy and enjoy this happy moment ahhhhhhhhhhh xxx


----------



## sparklyme!

Thanks girls       I can not quite believe it myself....... I keep looking at the test! Fingers crossed now though XXXX


----------



## Keeping busy

sparklyme, coudn't be more happy for you x x x x x x


----------



## hasina

keeping whens ur otd?


----------



## hasina

Stimming    
Brookie - 
jojopink -

2ww  
Sparkleyme
keeping Busy
Candle - OTD 27th Apr
BettyJ - OTD ?
Lynn - ODT 8th June ?
Fairy Kimmy - ODT 6th June
Olga OTD 27/6/11 (day 17)
Shenagh-OTD 30/6/11 
Jodie K- OTD ??
Janine - OTD 
Hasina -OTD 1st july

BFP
Ruby – EDD 01/11/11
Hopingagain – EDD 17/11/11
Wishing & Dreaming – EDD ??
Mina Moo - EDD
Hellsbells26 - EDD 09/12/11
Wolla - early scan 17/5/11 EDD - Jan 2012
KG - early scan 13/5/11 Edd Jan 2012
Dollface - EDD 1/1/12
Bonijade – early scan 14/6/11 EDD 31/1/2012
hakunamatata ??

Inbetween cycles  
Cupcake - Changing clinics  
Suziewong - Waiting to start IVF
Charlie – Scan 19th April
Helenx - Waiting to try again
Missy - Waiting for ICSI consultation
Catherine – IVF consultation 6th May
Pixie22 –
Katie Kate –
Aimees –
Hopefullyvsoon - OTD 10th May
Forever Hopeful- Having a Tx break and going on holiday with DH
AmyBxxx


----------



## LemonD

Thanks for the lovely welcome ladies, and thanks to those of you that gave me some advise in how the IUI cycle works - sounds alot easier than the ivf that I went through in march!

I'll probably be more of a lurker, but will pop by to see how you're all getting on.

Sparkling - congratulations on your BFP, fantastic news!

Enjoy the rest of the weekend ladies.

Jo xx


----------



## LemonD

Blimin phone! That should read congratulations to sparklyme x


----------



## janine-blessme

congrats    sparklyme.       

Enjoy this moment it will sink in eventually I took like 14 test after iui for my DD  

Good luck everyone we wanna see more BFP on here


----------



## hakunamatata

wow wow wow prickly, told ya i had faith xx

hope you 2wwers arent going mad  xx


----------



## Keeping busy

Hey hasina,
It's Tuesday. Was naughty, went out and bought a first response test today, didn't do it though, but it says it's 99% accurate from 2 days before, that's tomorrow! 
Take care
Xxxxx


----------



## olga74

Sparklyme I can't tell you how happy I am for you right now.  Without ever meeting you, your   has made my day hun xx

AMF was having a brutal, down, crappy day.  Was meant to go out to meet up with people I haven't seen in 10-15 years but way too tired and not really in talking form and all I really want is a hot bath.  Oh so tempted to do an early test too!  Just wanted to make the 2ww go away.  But then was on the phone to by bf and she's not sure if she's heading in and just said, well you don't have to go in.  So I decided not to go, rented 2 chick flicks and got into my cozy indoor clothes!!  (read sweat pants, elastic waist and long sleeve t-shirt)  DH has just gone to work, first dvd on and then saw Sparklyme's fantastic news, brought a tear I have to admit and that dark cloud lifted cause there is light at the end of the tunnel.  Oh and the thought of testing early has gone too.  So loading up on water, hopefully clear that sluggish feeling.  I do think I'll have to get to bed a little earlier though cause so tired.

Question though, can I use a hot water bottle on my lower back, I think I've twinged something.  My neck is playing up too, but then it could have been the mood I was in earlier too.  

Hi to everyone else, hope you're all doing ok xx


----------



## olga74

Keeping - there are one's you can do 6 days early but I'm going to hold out!!  You have to too


----------



## hasina

keeping lol u better not be testing early ok... stay away from them..
 look at me giving u advise when i did test early myself, but this time i promise i wont be..
awwwwww keeping i really do hope and wishing u get a bfp on tuesday.. gosh not long hun xx
how feeling though any diffrence?

olga thats how i exactly feel on here when i hear any of the ladies get a bfp makes the day and also gives u hope too.. but when theres bfn news aww my heart just breaks even though we have all never seen each other but chatting on here have made us all really close..
sorry ur feeling down today, lol i tell u what i went out to asda done some shopping early in the morning, came home by 11.45am since then im still in my pj having a really lazy day.. dh told me to do nothing he hoverd befor he went to work.. but getting bord lazzying around..
gonna try and download a scary movie from the net or something..
about the hot water bottle, hmmm i really really dont no hun, but maybe if i was u not to use it.. try and get some sleep xx
hope u feel a bit better tomorrowxxx

*ok to all the 2ww and those that have had a bfp wanted to ask quick question..
get ready might be tmi the last cycle and this cycle i seem to be feeling a bit wet down there.. just exactly its the day after iui has anyone else felt like that?
because when i did get my bfp i didnt feel like this.. i no every cycle diffrent but just wanted to ask..*


----------



## Lilly27

Hey all, 

Dh just did my first injection at home! How frustrating was that!!!! He was really nervous and couldn't get all the mixture out of the 3 bottles, was amusing really! He said thank god that not till Monday now! Bless him! Had no side effects from Thursday's so fingers crossed! 

Hasina, hope u are ok, Just wanted to ask how I get added to the list of where everyone is? Do I have to do anything? 

So happy for sparklyme such good news for you! 

Olga glad your having some me time and just relaxing will be keeping everything crossed for you! 

Hope everyone else is doing ok! 
Xx


----------



## hasina

lilly il update u  just tell me when ur next scan date is and what day of the cycle it is xxx


----------



## Lilly27

Oh lovely thanks, my next scan is Tuesday 21st this will be my 8th day of the cycle! 
Thanks again, I'm still getting used to all this I appreciate it! Xxxxx


----------



## sparklyme!

Girls I am so made up with all your congratulations - I was the most unlikely of all of us to get BFP - if it can happen for me that it has such a better chnace for everyone else. I can not wait to phone the clinic to let them know too!

Olga - keep bright and cheerful. Try not to test early. I was good I waited until OTD and it was only today that it showed nice and clear!  The sun and rainbow should be there because we all know what we want at the end of the rainbow and dreams do come true! -  PM me if you want XXXXXXX I am not sure about the hot water bottle but it would be best to air on the side of caution, just in case! Glad to hear you are staying away from the HPT!
     
Keeping - be good too! You only have 3 days to go..............wait until tuesday at least you will know that the result is more accurate! Please do not do what i did................ and have too many glasses of wine!     

Hasina, Lily. Jojo , janine, Hakuna - thanks for all the messages - sending postives vibes to everyone!


----------



## hasina

JUST UPDATING SOO HOPE NO1 MINDS, IF IV MISSED OUT ON ANYONE LET ME KNOW OR DO UPDATE  WHEN U LADIES GET THE CHANCE XX   

Stimming    
Brookie - 
Jojopink -                
Lilly    day 8 scan - 21st June  

2ww  
keeping Busy OTD  21st June  
Lynn - ODT 8th June ?
Fairy Kimmy - ODT 6th June
Olga OTD 27/6/11 (day 17)  
Shenagh-OTD 30/6/11  
Jodie K- OTD ??              
Janine - OTD                
Hasina -OTD 1st July    
Candle - OTD 27TH Apr
BettyJ -  OTD

BFP
Ruby – EDD 01/11/11
Hopingagain – EDD 17/11/11
Wishing & Dreaming – EDD ??
Mina Moo - EDD
Hellsbells26 - EDD 09/12/11
Wolla - early scan 17/5/11 EDD - Jan 2012
KG - early scan 13/5/11 Edd Jan 2012
Dollface - EDD 1/1/12
Bonijade – early scan 14/6/11 EDD 31/1/2012
hakunamatata ??
Sparklyme ??

Inbetween cycles  
Cupcake - Changing clinics  
Suziewong - Waiting to start IVF
Charlie – Scan 19th April
Helenx - Waiting to try again
Missy - Waiting for ICSI consultation
Catherine – IVF consultation 6th May
Pixie22 –
Katie Kate –
Aimees –
Hopefullyvsoon - OTD 10th May
Forever Hopeful- Having a Tx break and going on holiday with DH
AmyBxxx


----------



## hasina

JUST UPDATING SOO HOPE NO1 MINDS, IF IV MISSED OUT ON ANYONE LET ME KNOW OR DO UPDATE  WHEN U LADIES GET THE CHANCE XX  

Stimming    
Brookie - 
Jojopink -                
Lilly    day 8 scan - 21st June  


2ww  
keeping Busy OTD  21st June  
Lynn - ODT 8th June ?
Fairy Kimmy - ODT 6th June
Olga OTD 27/6/11 (day 17)  
Shenagh-OTD 30/6/11  
Jodie K- OTD ??              
Janine - OTD                
Hasina -OTD 1st July    
Candle - OTD 27TH Apr
BettyJ -  OTD

BFP
Ruby – EDD 01/11/11
Hopingagain – EDD 17/11/11
Wishing & Dreaming – EDD ??
Mina Moo - EDD
Hellsbells26 - EDD 09/12/11
Wolla - early scan 17/5/11 EDD - Jan 2012
KG - early scan 13/5/11 Edd Jan 2012
Dollface - EDD 1/1/12
Bonijade – early scan 14/6/11 EDD 31/1/2012
hakunamatata ??
Sparklyme ??

Inbetween cycles  
Cupcake - Changing clinics  
Suziewong - Waiting to start IVF
Charlie – Scan 19th April
Helenx - Waiting to try again
Missy - Waiting for ICSI consultation
Catherine – IVF consultation 6th May
Pixie22 –
Katie Kate –
Aimees –
Hopefullyvsoon - OTD 10th May
Forever Hopeful- Having a Tx break and going on holiday with DH
AmyBxxx


----------



## olga74

Hasina you're so good at keeping us organised, thanks hun xx


----------



## hasina

OLGA i will try my best i had time soo why not. i miss Missy she use to keep it soo organised.. and its good to have it on all the pages so we no where everyone is.. hope ur doing ok hun and not going    xx


----------



## olga74

Not doing too bad now, thanks mostly to you all.  Having a chick flick night, with my blanket and bed soon.  Thanks for asking hun.  How are you doing on the 2ww - hopefully it will fly by for you xx  Oh the wet thing you asked about, sometimes the mucus is moved and that's what the wet is.  Nothing to be worried about


----------



## hasina

Goodmorning all.. Gosh this 2ww has anyone lost any sleep been awake from 7 in the morning and it's Sunday..

Olga thanx for that info ok, now I won't worry because iv been feeling like this it's the 2nd time..

Hope everyone else is ok and have a good lazy Sunday..
I'm getting out in a bit cant take it anymore going window shopping, bet u ladies il be back with a few bags..


----------



## Keeping busy

Lilly congrats on getting first injection done at home. The rest will be easy from now on.
Olga, the 6 day early one is the one I bought. But I still haven't used it - got up straight away and went to the loo, so won't be tempted for the rest of the day. Hope your feeling better hun.
Hasina, after basting I always feel wet down there but I'm fairly sure thats from the pessaries - can't stand  them - I say that a lot don't I!
AFM - sorry this is gonna be a me post girls, feeling   (insert which ever explitive you want!). Almost 100 % sure it hasn't worked - why would it, with 4 x less   and half the motility of last time and even less than the first. Had the news that a good friends gave birth 4 weeks early yesterday and my sister in law has gone in to labour over night, 8 days early and it just makes me sad that its not us. Do feel happy for them, but almost feel jealous and then that makes me feel like I'm a bad person as i know the only emotion I should have is happiness for them both. What have DH and I done wrong in this life to be in this postiion. I know lifes not fair and there are plenty of people out there in a far worse position but right now I feel    . Sorry girls, don't mean to rant. Right, gonna get my head into this eassy, you never know it might make me feel better.
take care all
xxxxxxx


----------



## hasina

Keeping hun I'm on the phone can't do the picture hugs.. But right now I just wanna give u a massive hug.
It's hard hun we all know.. Ur only a human being to feel like that it doesn't mean ur a bad person.. I have days like that. My next door  neighbor is about to give birth any day soon..
And I just feel down as well..
Listen Hun what we ladies go through it's very emotional and we all got some girl power inside us all..
That's the thing Hun we all think that what have we all done in done to deserve this pain..
Please cheer  up go out for a long walk with the dog mind ease the feeling u having..
I am rally hoping for u to get ur dream to come true Hun..
Things dont make it any easier specially the fact u on the 2ww and to top it all u have friends and family that are about to give birth ect
Just hang in there and about the sperm  count I to feeling the same Dh had 34 million last time and this time it's 19million.. Just remember that in mind Hun it only takes the one..
We are all here for u soo rant all u like ..
Keeping I'm not on pressery though but as Olga has explained it's ok..
Fingers and toes after big time crossed for u..
Thinking of ya
Love Hasina xxxx


----------



## olga74

Morning ladies, 

Hasina - yeap waking up early!! Though I fell back asleep but up since 9am.  And I feel like I've a hangover I think I'm back to the shower to try feel a bit more human.  And the pma is back       Thanks for yesterday x

Keeping you have described how I feel when I hear happy news, but yeap, that feeling of 'why not us' creeps in.  I know it's there, I know why, I know it's not how I feel for the person so I have been good to myself and don't beat myself up about it.  It's only natural!  

Lily  yeap I've been there for the amount of scans.  You end up feeling like you could do it yourself!  Just hang on in there.  

Anyway I'm off to be productive, either quickly do the kitchen floor or maybe I could just watch Sunday morning tv....

Sparklyme hope you got a good 'officially pregnant' nights sleep - you really need them hun 

Chat to you all later xxx


----------



## olga74

Techie question - how do I update my signature?  Having a blond moment here


----------



## hasina

Olga Hun go to profile it's at the top..
Then go in to forum profile xxx 
U can't miss it xx


----------



## olga74

Thanks Hasina - updated - all one line of it


----------



## sparklyme!

Morning ....... had slight brown bleed last night ......phoned hosptal who said it sounded like implantation bleeding as it is brownish. Have not slept a wink with worry.   Tested again this am - still pregnant   but brownish blood is back too!       
Any helpful words ladies?


----------



## olga74

Morning Sparklyme - I know from a friend of mine that she had that brown discharge too.  I think once it's not pink/red you're ok as it's implantation.  Now feet up for the day and rest that body of yours - it's got an important job to be doing hun.


----------



## olga74

Ladies 

I was just going thru my laptop and found a book, Pregnancy Miracle, that I got last year.  It covers 'infertility to pregnancy' and deals a lot with the lot from regular tests and Chinese medicans.

If anyone wants me to send it to them, PM me with an email address and I'll forward it on to you.  Might shed light onto the Chinese side of things.  Not too much re the IUI itself but more about your body, signs...well it's worth having a look.

Olga x


----------



## Jodie K

Sparkly - congrats on your BFP, really hope the discharge is nothing to worry about, as olga said just try to relax today   You said your endometrium was quite thin, do you know what measurement it was, mine was 7.2mm and I think i've convinced myself that is too thin and there probably wasnt an egg in there   I know I shouldnt worry and your no doubt going through a much more worry time xx


----------



## hakunamatata

we all worry jodie and unfort there's always something to think about. all we have to keep telling ourselves is that your clinic are professionals and youre a wonderful mummy-to-be and have done your very best to create your miracle. all you can do now is relax (or try lol!!)

sparkley brown is old, say it to yourself over and over brown is old xx


----------



## shenagh1

Morning all, olga I would like a copy of that book if u don't mind where did u get it?
Jodie- how u holding up buddy, how does the lining effect whether u have an egg in the folli or not?? Iv always been told anything over 6 is good something about the main layer!
Sparkly- old blood hun, shouldn't be anything to worry yourself about but Ill say a wee prayer for ya anyway just to ease ur head!! On phone so can't do pics but BIG hug to both of u! 
Hakuna- how u feeling? Has it sunk in yet?
Keeping- good woman for stayin away from tests, I wouldn't have the will power lol! How u feeling? Getting any weird twinges?
Has- how's u hun? Whens your day?
Hugs and love to everyone iv missed xxx thinking of u all

Afm- still a bit sore, thinkin its AF working her way down as its usually in another 3 days she comes! So fx its not xx


----------



## sparklyme!

Jodie - my last cycle it was only 7.2mm too which is fine........anything above 7 is good!

Trying to relax and remember brown is old!


----------



## janine-blessme

Sparkly please try not to worry to much (easier said than done ) I had a brown discharge just after I got a positive with my DD 
As for everyone else we all have down days sometimes we have no idea why too lol our poor DH / DP 

I'm having one today too getting loads of pain and worried ovulation was missed with basting too early I'm back in clinic in morning for yet another scan and if it looks like I ovulated today they gonna re bast me in the hope to catch but im not so convinced today lol


----------



## janine-blessme

Question ladies how long does washed       live after basting I only had my trigger at 9 am Friday and was basted two hours later due to being Friday now panicking a bit that would not lived until I ovulated they will consider doing another basting Monday but surely if I ovulated 36 hours after trigger either way I will miss it I'm having a meltdown today god 2ww gives you too much time to think 

Sorry girl on of those days


----------



## sparklyme!

Janine -  I wpuld assume it would be the same as normal - 3/5 days as they are the best ones! Remember to top up youselves too as I believe it was this that gave me the BFP!

Thanks for comment - still have watery discharge of brown colour on tissue when i wipe (Too much info I know) looks like to very end of your period - but lighter? Trying not to worry but will be at clinic at 8am waiting for the doors to open!

We all know the emotions of this roller coaster journey......my weekend has been like Nemisis at Alton towers!


----------



## janine-blessme

Thanks sparkly was just starting to worry I can't top up lol tho at moment incase they do another basting in morning 
Try not to worry hunni but let us know what clinic says thinking of u


----------



## angelgirl

hi there
i did trigger shot last night at 730pm...
iui booked in at 1130 tomorrow...

We baby dance last night and twice today!!...
Im i right to top myself up before and after iui?


----------



## hakunamatata

hey hun i thought you were supposed to refrain for 3-5 days before. i dont have that issue using donor sperm and there's no topping up for me, but you can. x your clinic should have given you some guidelines? good luck tomorrow, hopefully there will still be some good swimmers there x


----------



## sparklyme!

That's right....if using partner sperm you should refrain for 2-4  days before - depending what your clinic says..... then baby dance as much as you like after!!!!!


----------



## janine-blessme

That's what I got told but my clinic said don't top up as best already there lol


----------



## sparklyme!

Well the bleeding has been heavier since last night.........up at 5am as con not sleep. I am sick with worry. I feel that didi dot is being snatched away just as we first met! I am truly terrified! I also know there is nothing I can do to stop it! Please pray for me.us


----------



## Lilly27

Sparklyme I'm keeping everything crossed for you get urself to the clinic as soon as it opens my friend had that and she was ok so I'm praying for you xxxxxx


----------



## hasina

Sparkle get ur self up to the clinic soo they will be able to do blood test,  
I'm praying for u Hun for the little bean to stick..xxx


----------



## olga74

Sparklyme hope you are at the clinic at this stage. I really hope and pray that this is ok. On the phone but sending you a massive hug xx


----------



## janine-blessme

Sparklme I am praying for u 
Just back from clinic didn't get another basting as looks tho I ovulated Saturday but only one follicle gone still got one showing so not sure if that going to go two surly if it was going to then they would of basted ne again so feeling very confused anyone had this before 

Xxx


----------



## lynn1303

Sparkly. I'm praying for u babes. Let us know how u get on. 

Keeping one more day!!! Yay

Could someone update me on list as I'm on phone and can't do it. I'm having a tx free month due to cyst. Nxt iui should hopefully start when af arrives - anytime after 5th July. 

Olga hope ur ok hunni

Big hugs to everyone. 

Xx.


----------



## shenagh1

Aww sparkly hun praying for your wee bean too have stuck xxxxxxxxxxx

Let us know xxx


----------



## shenagh1

Quick question, I'm still quite crampy, but only on day 4/5 and don't know if its normal!! Usually when it doesn't work AF arrives on day 8 I'm just frightened this is it working on me! X


----------



## sparklyme!

Back from hospital....had scan nothing to be seen but too early anyway! 
Had bloods - pregnancy confirmed - HCG 187 - which is correct for just over 4 weeks!
Having threatened miscarriage!     Bleeding heavier but still brown/redish? Repeat bloods on Wednesday am - will not truely know until then! So a very anxious wait until then! Please God keep didi dot inside ! Please pray for us!


----------



## hasina

Sparkle Hun iv been poping in soo many times just to hear on ur update..
Ok try to be calm now u have had the blood test which confirms it's perfect for a 4weeks pregnancy..sooo don't give up there is hope ok..
I know it's hard to wait around until for the next test.. 
Alot of people bleed throughout there whole pregnancy..
I will be praying for u Hun even though I have been throughout the whole time of everyone on their tx..
We are all here for u soo keep us all updated..


----------



## Lilly27

Sparklyme oh Hun I'm def praying for you, good news that blood test confirmed, let's just hope it's normal bleeding, hope u are resting, I know that we can't make u relax but just think Wednesday will be soon here lots of love and hugs for you xxx


----------



## olga74

Sparklyme how are you hun?  I've been thinking of you all day but was interviewing people so couldn't post.....I know Wednesday seems ages away but 2 more sleeps and then it's here. I'm praying for you hun, so want this for you      

Keeping how are you holding up?  Hope you're feeling ok about tomorrow.  

AMF no news, no symptoms, no sore boobs, no spotting could be any other week in the year really.  And no intention of testing just yet.  I can use HPT on Friday, could I wait til Saturday if no AF so that I'll be home with DH - well that's the plan right now but not telling him, it can be a surprise though he knows what days are what, so maybe just the shock if I manage not to test will be enough.  

I'll check in later, hope everyone else is ok xxx


----------



## hasina

JUST UPDATING LYNN

Stimming    
Brookie - 
Jojopink -                
Lilly    day 8 scan - 21st June  


2ww  
keeping Busy OTD  21st June  
Fairy Kimmy - ODT 6th June
Olga OTD 27/6/11 (day 17)  
Shenagh-OTD 30/6/11  
Jodie K- OTD ??              
Janine - OTD                
Hasina -OTD 1st July    
Candle - OTD 27TH Apr
BettyJ -  OTD

BFP
Ruby – EDD 01/11/11
Hopingagain – EDD 17/11/11
Wishing & Dreaming – EDD ??
Mina Moo - EDD
Hellsbells26 - EDD 09/12/11
Wolla - early scan 17/5/11 EDD - Jan 2012
KG - early scan 13/5/11 Edd Jan 2012
Dollface - EDD 1/1/12
Bonijade – early scan 14/6/11 EDD 31/1/2012
hakunamatata ??
Sparklyme ??

Inbetween cycles  
Lynn waiting for  AF TO ARRIVE TX JULY 
Cupcake - Changing clinics  
Suziewong - Waiting to start IVF
Charlie – Scan 19th April
Helenx - Waiting to try again
Missy - Waiting for ICSI consultation
Catherine – IVF consultation 6th May
Pixie22 –
Katie Kate –
Aimees –
Hopefullyvsoon - OTD 10th May
Forever Hopeful- Having a Tx break and going on holiday with DH
AmyBxxx


----------



## Keeping busy

Sparklyme, I am      for you    , stick tight little dot.
Olga, I'm the same felt like this last two weeks has been the same as any others, no symptoms at all.
Angle girl, my understanding is that you need to refrain before the insemination but top up after. Hope basting went well. Welcome to the 2ww madness.
Shenga, sorry Hun, can't be of any help. I only get cramps the day of basting and no others.
Hope the 2ww isn't driving those of you waiting mad, Olga, if you can wait two extra days to test then you deserve a medal.
Thanks for remembering Olga and Lynn, as I am so certain that things haven't worked, i almost don't see the point in testing tomorrow, have to though else AF will never arrive cos of the pessaries. My little nephew was born 2 hours ago, doesn't look like I will be able to visit tonight and think there will be an expectation that I visit tomorrow. Will be needing lots of courage please girls.
Take care all
Xxxx


----------



## hasina

HI ALL HOPE EVERYONES OK AND WELL..

*OLGA, SHENAGH, JODIE, JANINE HOPE U LADIES ARE NOT GOING TOO MAD ON THE 2WW..*

KEEPING GOT MY FINGERS AND TOES CROSSED FOR U FOR TOMORROW XXX

LILLY GOODLUCK FOR SCAN TOMORROW XX

LYNN HOPE AF ARRIVES QUICK AS POSS SO U CAN GET BACK ON THE ROLLER COASTER XX

HAKUNAMATATA HOPE UR DOING OK HUN XX

anyone 1 else i missed hi to all xx


----------



## hasina

keeping ur strong hun ul get through it.. trust me once ur ther ul be loving ur nephew soo much.. 
take one step at a time..
we ladies are the strongest womens on here going through tx, soo come on keeping u can do it...
goodluck  sending u the monkey soo u dont feel ur alone


----------



## angelgirl

IUI done at 1130am today, found it alot pain full than the first iui.

fingers and legs crossed!!


----------



## sparklyme!

Thanks for all the well wishes XXXX It means alot to know people are thinking about us! 

Keeping - Wishing you all the best for tomorrow. It will be positive I just know it will!    - text me when you know!    

Olga- Hope you are ok , hope the week is going quickly! Not long now ! Hold out till saturday for testing if you can! Sending you       too!

Hasina - Thanks for kind words from reading your tag I know you have had a sad time too!

AFM - trying to rest.....look and feel awful ......have vampire bloodshot eyes! Work unsympathetic but may just self -cert for a few days!


----------



## Lilly27

Hey ladies just wanted to say good luck for those nearing end of 2ww, sparklyme, I would self cert that's just mean them not been sympathetic  u relax Hun! 

Well my dh just did the last injection b4 my scan 2moro, poor love he cut his finger snapping the top of the glass bottle! He will live though I'm sure! Lol! I'm hoping that will be the last on injections and all will be ok for iui on Wednesday although it will only be day 9 of my cycle, was thinking it that a bit too early? Last time it was day 14! I guess I'll find out 2moro! 

Anyway good nite ladies ur all in my thoughts and prayers tonight x


----------



## janine-blessme

Sparklyme I am praying for u 

Any advise ladies I'm a bit confused got back from clinic didn't get another basting as looks tho I ovulated Saturday basted friday but only one follicle gone still got one showing so not sure if that going to go too ?? surly if it was going to then they would of basted me again so feeling very confused anyone had this before where u basted before ovulation am convinced it can't work also only one follicle ovulating seems strange to me or am I just going crazy lol


Xxx


----------



## sparklyme!

Sorry Janine - Have not heard of that before! Remember that the swimmmers were there waiting for saturday!
Perhaps the other follie was not mature enough! One is better than none!


----------



## janine-blessme

Cheers sparkyme I thought it was strange they did say the other was getting smaller so believes that's ovulating too but I don't think there any way basting would of stayed till Sunday/Monday just hope basting from Friday stayed long enough if I did ovulate Saturday but it could of been sunday .... God if the were open weekends this would be so much easier lol 

Sparklyme how u feeling I'm praying for you and Wednesday be hear before you realise fx for you


----------



## shenagh1

Evening all! Sparkly, u should def self cert for a few days u may need it hun! Hope all is ok, keep praying xx

Keeping- fingers crossed for u tomorrow, big hugs and prayers for u, keep us updated! Xx

Has- how are u hun?
Jodie- how u holding up hun? Have u had any cramping? Or anything?

Olga- your some woman holding out soo well fx for you too xxxxx

Janine- sorry I don't know much about that but will keep praying you ovulated just in time xx

Lilly- good luck for ur scan hun hope its a positive one, and don't worry about the dates!

Angelgirl- welcome to the 2ww hope ur pain eases for u xx

hi to everyone else I've missed xxx


----------



## rosiepoe

Hi Ladies, Sorry for being incommunicado.  Work, weddings and 1 year olds have kept me run ragged!

It has been an eventful few days on here...
Congrats to Sparklyme for bfp.  Put those legs up missus and rest.  I am praying for you.
welcome to all those in the 2ww.  Janine, Don't worry too much (I know - easier said than done) The clinic know what they are doing. well we all hope so anyway

Lilly I was basted on cd10 this time so not too early as long as everything is in place.

Olga how's the not testing going.  i very nearly bought a test today but i forgot when i was out.  how weird i can't think of anything else and when i should i forget.

AFM 3 days to OTD and it's doing my nut in!


----------



## Keeping busy

Sparkly, you should self cert. I'm not a fan of sickles, go mad if one of the team takes them but this is one of those occasions when it is defiantly allowed.
Has, thank you so much for your kind words. Just been and bought most of Tescos baby boy clothes department - make me feel better for feeling bad if that makes sense! 
Janine, I guess the other follie wasn't mature enough so wouldn't have been going to go. If you ovulated sat then the sperm would have been in position ready and waiting perfectly.
Lily, good luck with the scan tomorrow, if you get basted day nine then you over take me on the quick cycle stakes.
Angle girl, well done on getting basted, hope the pain eases soon
Lynn, I'm hoping your AF arrives nice and quickly
Olga what as the name of that book gonna try and get a copy from amazon. Hope your ok.
Jodie, my not cycle buddy, really hope your OK and 2 ww not driving you crazy.
Hey to everyone else
Amy b you coming back to join us soon?
Rosie, good luck, not long to wait.
Take care all
Xxxxxxxx


----------



## olga74

Hi Keeping, 

if you pm me an email address I'll send it on to you, I have it as a .pdf. Not sure if you can get a hard copy.  And good on you for spoiling your nephew   

Will be thinking of you tomorrow

Sparklyme hold in the hun xxxx

Goodnight to everyone else, heading to bed early, long day today and the same tomorrow.  So no time to get to the chemist!!!! Yipeee for work


----------



## olga74

Morning ladies, 

Keeping just wanted to send you         for this morning.  

Olga xx


----------



## hasina

Goodmorning all 
Keeping just wanted to say I'm thinking of u and praying to hear some good news..

Sparkle hope ur doing ok this morning how u doing now?


----------



## angelgirl

Morning everybody,
thank you for welcoming me to this post. i will have to have a good read to find out there all you ladies are in your cycles!

Early night with a hot water bottle on  my tummy. Ive today and wednesday off also. my 1st iui i went straight back to work the following day im hoping by resting i will give it a better chance. 

Any other ladies took a few days off to rest after iui?


----------



## hasina

Olga hay hun we are always on here early  Lol..
Hope ur doing ok hang in there now not long xxxx


----------



## Keeping busy

Morning ladies,
BFN for me, knew it would be so feeling OK about it. Gonna ring the clinic and see if they will refer us straight for IVF without having to do another cycle of IUI as I really just don't think there are enough swimmers for IUI to work for us. I'm fairly sure they won't but no harm in asking. If not then I'm hoping to get in for a scan Friday so we will be on our way again. I know a PMA is important but can't seem to find mine at the mo.
Take care all
Xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## hasina

Awwww keeping I am in   seeing ur news..
I'm soo sorry Hun gosh why couldn't life be soo easy for us we all have it the hard way..
U get on the phone to the clinic and let us no hun what they say...
Sending u big   so sorry I'm really feeling for uxxxx


----------



## leam31

Hey ladies

I seem to be having major navigation problems.......lol not sure whether its due to my current 2ww madness or its because im actually a dizzy mare of a blonde?.....   !

Ihave tried to post a couple of times but cant seem to keep the thread!

Sparkley im sorry to hear your news.... 

I had my 2nd IUI last mon so im currently driving myself insane with antisipation. My test date is 27/06 but just wondered if anyone can advise whether its poss to test sooner, I am 9 days po hcg trigger, anyone know how long it takes to leave your system? I tested too early last time and had a faint pos which was due to the trigger..... , so im just wondering when it will be more accurate?

I hope you are all hanging in there....... xxx


----------



## 7november

Hi everyone, I am new to this site.
I am 32, dh 35, have a 4 year old daughter conceived naturally( after one miscarriage) ,have beenttc for 2 years , started all investigation couple of months ago, laprascopy last week - all fine.
Have been advised to go forIUI with clomid. expecting af next week and then starting clomid cd3.
would appreciate any advice on how to increase chance of sucess of IUI?


----------



## shenagh1

Just a quick message be bk on later for personals

Keeping BUG hugs to you hun xxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Angelgirl- oohh hun I was told NO hot waters bottles, heat packs or hot showers during the 2ww especially not firsy 5. Days xx


----------



## shenagh1

Leam31- dizzy sounds good hun, lol although with regards to trigger I was told to leave it 12dp just incase, but from then all should be gone!

7nov- welcome to the thread hun, it was soo long ago I used clomid but all I can say is no caffeine and cut down on certain foods and no alcohol! Also same for DH well that's what we we're told anyway! 

Olga- how u keeping hun?

Has- how's u??

Jodie- I'm missing my buddy to pick your brains about what ur feeling!!  u ok??xx

Hug and love to every1 else I missed xxxx


----------



## rosiepoe

Awe Keeping I am feeling your disappointment :-(  Really hope you get your PMA back soon.  You are  allowed to have some sad time while you come to terms with everything.  FX for your next steps.

Olga, I need some of your will power! This afternoon will be the only chance I get to go to the chemist so I really do need to buy the test today.  The BIG question is will I have the strength to keep it in the box till friday?  Probably not!  I am going to try tho.  I am amazed I lasted this long.  I think I tested 10dpiui last time.  I have made it till 11 this time so that is something I suppose. 

Leam, You can get tests that work 6 days early but then you risk the trigger showing up.  I though the trigger took 7-8 days to leave the system but I could be wrong.

Hey to everyone else


----------



## leam31

Hi

Rosie, Just tested......sooooo cross with myself......BFN, officially have no will power, Not gonna be too negative will hang on till fri to re test. Good lucj to you for Fri, hope you can hold out til then 

x


----------



## janine-blessme

Keeping busy I'm sorry hun and good luck with trying to go for ivf 

Afm feeling all over the place    today can't help the feeling that I ovulated Sunday so basting on Friday won't be around :-( can't believe im only on day five of 2ww thank god I go on holiday in a few days so I might not think about it all day lol 

Leam31 I was told it take 1 day per 1000 units of trigger the normal being 10000 so 10 days is about right when I got my BFP with my dd in 2008 I took test early at day ten this showed but then I stress it was wrong for the next four days so my recommendation is don't do it it really stresses you out try to wait till at least day 12 good luck fx for you


----------



## leam31

Shenagh, 

dizzy, crazy  and totally emotional.....lol I honestly do not believe how neurotic i have become lol.....I blame the hormones entirely!! x

Janine, 

Thank you for your positive words, At least now i have tested today and had a BFN i know that the hcg trigger is out of my system so hopefully the next one i do will be more accurate. thanks

xx


----------



## sparklyme!

Broke my laptop this morning! So having to borrow one from work. Have taken some time off Dr's orders. Still brown discharge with some bits. Did another HPT - which still says pregnant 1-2 weeks but I know this was the wrong thing to do but I just needed to see the words again!    I know it could be a false result so it has not really helped at all! 
Just waiting till tomorrow to find out HCG level at bloods     

Keeping - try to stay positive. If you feel IVF will be more positive for you then ask!  

Olga - hope you are ok not long now!    

Hasina & shenagh - Thanks for asking...................... hope you are ok?  
Angel Girl - Plaese Do NOT put hot water bottle on your tummy and avoid hot baths too!


----------



## olga74

Hi ladies, 

Keeping so sorry to hear your news today hun.  I know you said that you kinda knew but still, it's hard so take so time and look after yourself      

Sparklyme - I'm no idea about the discharge but would think that brown is good (all I can think of is the scene in meet the fockers...if it's brown then flush it down - maybe that's what your body is doing too?)  But one more sleep and you'll know more hun         

Antel Girl - nothing hot on your tummy but if you're feeling to cold, try a vest/tshirt to stay warm.  I'm just finished work and planning on an evening on the sofa with a blanket.

leam31 hang in there til your OTD   

rosiepoe I've tests in the car and they are staying there.  I'm away with work so in a friends house, she's in Spain, so not really tempted.  To be honest, I'd prefer to be working late and keeping my mind off it, but as I'm not home til Friday, if I don't have my AF, I'll test on Saturday with DH at home.  

7november my friend was having difficulty having their second so I filled her in on all the info I had, she went on clomid this month and had a BFP this morning    Hopefully it'll work as quick for you   

shenagh how are you hun? Did you get that email ok?  Hope it opened up for you.


hasina how are you hun, glad to see I'm not the only early bird!!  With no drive to work this week it's handy to check in before I leave for work.

AMF still no really pre-AF signs, bit ughhhh down below but I'm hoping it's not my AF getting ready.  Gonna veg out for the afternoon, it's grey, dull and raining!!!  

Hi to everyone else, 

Chat to you later xx


----------



## hakunamatata

keeping just wanted to send you the biggest hug


----------



## Lilly27

Hey all, hope we are all managing to get through the day! 

Sparklyme hopefully it's just old, only one more sleep to go! 

Keeping, big hugs to u Hun! 

Olga, hope u are well!  

Hi to all new ladies!  

Hi to everyone else! 

Scan went well my lining is 8.8 which is really good last time I did iui (with clomid though) it was only 6.5 so shows the injections are working! I have 4 follicles one at 12 and three at 15 so they are not big enough to do iui yet so more injections 2moro night and then back for scan on Thursday if they have grown iui on Friday! (fingers crossed) 

Thanks to everyone who wishedme luck and fir the advice! 

Xx


----------



## sparklyme!

Lily - That sounds good for the lining and very positive with 4 follies - will they inseminate with 4? Good luck for friday I am sure this will be a lucky one for you!   

Hakuna - hope you are ok and didi dot is too!    

Hi to everyone else - hopefully all of you had an ok day

Keeping - I hope you managed to get through the day? I expect it has been a long one! Put your feet up and have wine and chocolate!


----------



## Jodie K

Keeping - so sorry hun   at least you'll probably be ready for basting again probably by monday (sorry if its too early for humour, just saying one more cycle wont take you long, maybe see if you can do it while you wait for your IVF consultation.... hope your ok  

Shenagh - I'm here, I'm here!! Sorry had a busy couple of days, really hope the cramping is good news for you   I always have odd feelings in my stomach, so I cant really tell what they mean anymore.... trying not to get my hopes up, but the 2ww is going so slowly!! Mind you I also dont want OTD to arrive, coz i dont want to be disappointed!! I swear it gets harder each time!! How are you doing?

Sparkly - thinking of you, fingers crossed for tomorrow


----------



## Keeping busy

Hey ladies,
Thank you for all your kind words. 
Just back from visiting my Nephew and Hasina, you were right, I did fall in love instantly and only a couple of times did I think I wish it was me. Clinic want to go ahead with another IUI, they still think it is worth a chance so I guess I just have to go with it. Have said as long as AF arrives they will scan me Friday. DH and I have decided to book a holiday for September, no more thinking what if I get pregnant , what if the initial IVF appointment should be while we're away. It's nice to think we're gonna do something with out first thinking about fertility treatment and if it fits around that. Off out for wine and tapas this evening 
Jodie, humour is good, that's the first time I've laughed today - thank you.
Lily, great news about your lining. Look s good for basting for Friday,
Thinking about all of you on your 2ww, keep those pee sticks locked away until test day - did mine at 4.00 this morning, but it was still test day!
Didn't go back to sleep so no officially knackered. One glass of wine and I'll be sleeping at the table.
Take care all, really don't know where I would be with out you
Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## hakunamatata

enjoy your wine hun you deserve it x


----------



## angelgirl

Thank you ladies, no hot water on my tummy any more!!.. luckly it was only on there for an hour max as i was so hot!

day 2 of 2ww, no caffeiene, heavy lifting. spent today in bed watching crappy tele all day!
tomorrow im working for 2 hours and back home to rest before i go back to work.
im going to be so carefull this time and think of me

All i want is a hot bath!!

My tummy is still sore feeling and bloated.


----------



## hasina

OK LADIES JUST THOUGHT ID UPDATE WITH COUPLE OF THE LADIES THAT HAVE JOINED US


Stimming    
Brookie - 
Jojopink -                
Lilly    day 8 scan - 21st June  


2ww  
keeping Busy OTD  21st June  
Olga OTD 27/6/11 (day 17)  
Shenagh-OTD 30/6/11  
Jodie K- OTD ??              
Janine - OTD                
Hasina -OTD 1st July 
Angelgirl OTD
Leam31  OTD
    
Candle - OTD 27TH Apr
BettyJ -  OTD
Fairy Kimmy OTD 6th June 


BFP
Ruby – EDD 01/11/11
Hopingagain – EDD 17/11/11
Wishing & Dreaming – EDD ??
Mina Moo - EDD
Hellsbells26 - EDD 09/12/11
Wolla - early scan 17/5/11 EDD - Jan 2012
KG - early scan 13/5/11 Edd Jan 2012
Dollface - EDD 1/1/12
Bonijade – early scan 14/6/11 EDD 31/1/2012
hakunamatata ??
Sparklyme ??


Inbetween cycles  
7November waiting for AF TO ARRIVE
Lynn waiting for  AF TO ARRIVE TX JULY 
Cupcake - Changing clinics  
Suziewong - Waiting to start IVF
Charlie – Scan 19th April
Helenx - Waiting to try again
Missy - Waiting for ICSI consultation
Catherine – IVF consultation 6th May
Pixie22 –
Katie Kate –
Aimees –
Hopefullyvsoon - OTD 10th May
Forever Hopeful- Having a Tx break and going on holiday with DH
AmyBxxx


will catch up with all personals at some point xx


----------



## hasina

just updated lilly

Stimming    
Brookie - 
Jojopink -                
Lilly    day 10 scan - 23rd June  


2ww  
keeping Busy OTD  21st June  
Olga OTD 27/6/11 (day 17)  
Shenagh-OTD 30/6/11  
Jodie K- OTD ??              
Janine - OTD                
Hasina -OTD 1st July 
Angelgirl OTD
Leam31  OTD
    
Candle - OTD 27TH Apr
BettyJ -  OTD
Fairy Kimmy OTD 6th June 


BFP
Ruby – EDD 01/11/11
Hopingagain – EDD 17/11/11
Wishing & Dreaming – EDD ??
Mina Moo - EDD
Hellsbells26 - EDD 09/12/11
Wolla - early scan 17/5/11 EDD - Jan 2012
KG - early scan 13/5/11 Edd Jan 2012
Dollface - EDD 1/1/12
Bonijade – early scan 14/6/11 EDD 31/1/2012
hakunamatata ??
Sparklyme ??


Inbetween cycles  
7November waiting for AF TO ARRIVE
Lynn waiting for  AF TO ARRIVE TX JULY 
Cupcake - Changing clinics  
Suziewong - Waiting to start IVF
Charlie – Scan 19th April
Helenx - Waiting to try again
Missy - Waiting for ICSI consultation
Catherine – IVF consultation 6th May
Pixie22 –
Katie Kate –
Aimees –
Hopefullyvsoon - OTD 10th May
Forever Hopeful- Having a Tx break and going on holiday with DH
AmyBxxx


----------



## lynn1303

Keeping bud I'm so sorry. I know that won't make u feel any better but I needed to let u know fx scan goes well on Friday then ull be on the rollercoaster again. Enjoy ur well deserved wine. 

Hi olga hasina Jodie hakunna and all the newbies 

Fx sparkly it's a high positive hcg blood test tomorrow. I'll say a wee prayer tonight for u. 

Afm. I've been a bit naughty.  When af came it was the first time in yrs I've had a proper af that hasn't been drug induced so even though I have this cyst I worked out my cycle if I was a normal person without pcos I would have been fertile since Friday with ovulation happening today. So I figured why not af came naturally I might've ovulated too. - I'm not that lucky but figured it was worth a shot so dh and I have bd every night since Friday. We had a drink on sat night and I got really drunk which isn't like me but I thought feck it. Thing is dh doesn't know any of this and he asked me tonight if I was ok coz we had been bd so much. He thought our anniversary came early lol  So I suppose I'm on an unofficial 2ww to see if af arrives naturally. It should be due on 6 July. So I'm gonna try and relax and not think about it. I have Bon jovi concert tomorrow then take that on Friday so busy week. 

Xxxx


----------



## olga74

Morning ladies

Sparklyme fx for you this morning hun                                          

Lynn you never know, nature may just have kicked in!!

Angel girl I know that feeling but it's worth waiting 10 months for a bath!!!

AMF (off out the door here) not sure if PMS is starting - boobs are kinda sore, but not as bad as usual.  Didn't sleep great last night even though I was tired.  Still haven't bought a test and once I've gone first thing, I tend not to think about it too much.  Still hoping and praying   

Right that's me til this evening


----------



## janine-blessme

Morning ladies 

Sparklyme fx for you today Hun it's a good sign that's it stopping praying for u hunni

Lynn fx for u too Hun
Olga not long now hang in there

Afm day 6piui and going stir crazy lol off on holiday tomorrow but will be checking in for everyone's updates


----------



## sparklyme!

Morning ladies - I know you are all just as anxious as me.......bloods done just have to wait till lunchtime now!


----------



## janine-blessme

Sparkyme


----------



## hakunamatata

good luck sparkley xxxx
lynn wow going to see bon jovi im very envious i saw them last summer they were fabulous, enjoy jons sexy bum, and good luck on the ttc this month, i can imagine dh's face x
good girl olga keep up the good work x


----------



## sparklyme!

HCG 540! More than doubled which is good news!!!!!!! Early Scan 5/7/11


----------



## rosiepoe

OMG ladies!
I couldn't resist the test this morning and it was a BFP!
13 days after trigger so it should be right.


----------



## hakunamatata

sparkley i am so pleased all is going well. your scan is one day after mine. good luck chick
rosie wow im so pleased for you


----------



## rosiepoe

Thanks hacuna. 
Sparkley I am so delighted for you. Can imagine how scary it was.


----------



## janine-blessme

Wow great news all round !!!!


----------



## lynn1303

Yay it's a happy wee place today. Well done girls. Xxxxx


----------



## shenagh1

Ooooooohhhhh SPARKLY! That's abs brilliant, ssssooooo happy for you! 

Rosi- well done you hun! Had u any symptoms? Xx


----------



## olga74

Massive congrats to you ladies. No pressure one then to keep up the positive results! Lol! Mid interviews so I'll catch up properly later xxx


----------



## hasina

Hay all on me lunch break... But on me phone soo gonna do some personals

Sparkle wahaaay I'm soo happy the test has doubled..
See made loads of prayers for u Hun..
Bet u can't wait till scan day.. Ul feel more relieved after the scan, now relax and put ur feet up.
And less stressing now ok xx

Rosiepoe wahaay sooo happy for u Hun congrats xxx

Janine hay lucky u going on holiday... Aww u leaving me all by myself..
I no exactly in how u feeling hun I'm going crazy as well xx

Shenagh how u doing hun ?? Xx
Olga Hun I'm really hoping for bfp for u Hun xxxx

Keeping Hun Aww hope ur feeling a bit better andcfeeling positive..
Aww weldone Hun fir going around to c ur nephew.. What u said about u wished it could be u having a babby that's natural for u to feel that..
Tbh I was feeling soo heart broken  yesterday after ur news..
Can't take it when I hear bfn on the thread..
We are all here for u Hun..
Wishing u all the luck in the world that u could ever have on the next cyclexxxx


----------



## rosiepoe

Thanks ladies. 

Sheenagh, I had a metalic taste last week and my boobs got massive.lol. so much so they distracted me at the wedding last week . 
Other than that noth8ng different to Af


----------



## janine-blessme

Hasina don't worry I will still be checking in everyday hoping 2 BFP from us xxxx How you feeling any cramping  I have a little but not sure if it's real or imagining it lol


----------



## hasina

Janine Hun cramping sounds good to me hn fingers are dead crossed for both of us..
I have been Soo upset from yesterday after hearing  keeping news..  Why can't we all get bfp..
This roller coaster it is soo hard enough.
I get soo emotional when I hear sad news,  but I no keeping sooo strong she will get bfp soon and hoping..
I'm feeling negative Hun have had period signs which I always do 1week befor I start and this is just the timeing..
My last cycle felt the same.. Soo Noooooo I no it's not gonna happen for me hun..
How long u going away for?
By the way u testing on the 1st as well? Is soo ul update if u want me to xxx


----------



## janine-blessme

Hasina my otd is 1st too if I hold out that long (I tested day 10 with dd as can't handle the wait ) as for cramping think I'm just imaging them wishing more Like lol as got your cramping you never know when I did tx for dd I was convinced it was just af symptoms got the shock of my life so let's be positive lol easy for me to tell you too when I'm not wish I could just sleep through the 2ww I'm on holiday for 2ww only sommerset tho so will be checking in as for emotional I know I keep trying to stop thinking about but don't think I slept since we got basted just so worried took us a long time to save up and if it don't work god knows when we can afford it again wish we could all just get some luck 
Hopefully being away will stop testing early I hope lol


----------



## 7november

thanks ladies,
Congratulations to Sparkly and Rosie... 

I am waiting for AF,  then clomid from day 3-7, seeing consultant( kaali institute Budapest) cd10 for hcg and then inseminationa day later.


----------



## 7november

has anyone used Kaali Institute in Budapest b4?, I am under Dr. Kovacs care. Had my initial consultation in June. Seems good.


----------



## hasina

Janine Hun I totally understand about money is an issue imagine this is my 5 th cycle I also am self funded.. I already have a dD that's 7 Years old.. Shes soo good and soo lonely been trying from the age she was 2 years.. I had no problem in concieving her Hun apart from just having c-section....
If this doesn't work Hun I have to have ivf or ics and where looking around £4000.. Dh is really good him don't no what I would of done  without him..he's soo supportive and tells me always not to worry about money..as something always seems to work out..
I have a good feeling for u Hun hang in there, hopefully the time will fly by quickly once ur on holiday..
Have a fab time..xx

7novembet sorry hun never heared of it or used it.. Goodluck all the way


----------



## 7november

Hi Hasina, 
I have a 4 year old dD, lonely and today she said to me in the car mummy do you know what I will be when I grow up?
Any guess what she said - she wants to be a sister.... 
I had hsg done in may with tubes occluded on both sides, so got worried started looking as we knew we will have to fund it ourselves, various days of search and looking at reviews chose Kaali Institue. Saw them last month, seems good. Dr Kovacs very nice, professional, prompt in replying on mails and flexible with appts. He suggested Laprosvopy (thinking coz both sides and natural pregnancy before, it is unlikleyto have both tubes blocked)
he was right Laproscopy all fine. so suggested IUI with clomid. 
Hope it works.


----------



## hasina

7November ok this is a new one I heared of.. Wher u from in the uk.. Coz I'm in London with Barts..
Omg ur dD soo cute touched my heart I know kids can be very sensitive in what they come out with..
Fingers are crossed I'm shore iui will work for u Hun..
Hope af turns up soon soo u can get on the roller coaster xxx


----------



## 7november

I am from London too, based in Ealing.


----------



## shenagh1

Hey ladies how are you all anymore news??  hasina- how's u?

Olga- how u feelin hun

Jodie- yeahh ur back I am cramping like mad, and sorry tmi coming but I'm going to the loo a lot but not to pee that much if u know what I mean!! Any ideas, prob just AF for me  xx


----------



## Jodie K

Sparkly - Yay! so pleased the results were good  

Rosiepoe - congratulations!

Shenagh - your symptoms sound really positive!!   What day after basting does AF normally arrive for you? xx


----------



## Keeping busy

Sparklyme, Fantastic news, mega please for you xxxxxxxxx
Rosie, congratulation, great news  
Hey to everyone else,
Hope your all ok
Xxxx


----------



## Evah

Hello Ladies...

Soooo good to see great news on the thread congrats to those who have had BFP's and to those who have made it on to the 2ww. I'm sorry to hear some BFN's, lots of hugs to you all...

I have not posted in a while but have never left the thread. I have been reading daily and following everyones progress. After my first IUI was cancelled I felt very low and didn't want to bring down the thread with negativity so kind of kept my distance.
I started injecting CD1 on 2nd of June at 75iu of Gonal F daily and increased the dose to 112.5iu after 9 days as nothing was happening. I was scanned on 17th June and had 2 leading at 10mm each and after a further 5 days I was scanned today and I have 1 at 17mm and another at 16mm. I was told to go home and trigger and that I would have basting tomorrow at 12 noon. It has been a very hopefull day for me today and I'm just at home relaxing. I have sorted our everything that needs to be done so I can have a few days of lazing around at home.

I wanted to update everyone on my situation because if there are others out there who have PCOS and are slow responders like myself, I want them to be able to read my posts and see what worked and didn't work for me. I will pop on tomorrow and let you guys know how it all went.


take care all xxx


----------



## Lilly27

Evening ladies, 

Sparklyme wow brilliant news Hun, the scan will be here b4 you know it! So pleased for you lots of rest now!  

Hi Rosie congratulations brilliant news, rest for you too! 

Shenagh1 fingers crossed for you, it's hard not to think oh what's that I don't usually have that! I'm exactly the same everyday for 2 weeks! 

Basins, hope ur ok Hun! 

Keeping hope you are ok! 

Olga how you feeling Hun? not long now? 

Hi to everyone else hope we are all ok? 

Dh just done my injection, hopefully the last one! Hoping my 4 little ones have grown but hopefully not all maximum they said above 18 is 2 so keeping my fingers crossed! Got to go at 1145 tomorrow, then basting Friday all been well, then a 4 hour car journey up the m1 from London to west Yorkshire so I can celebrate my birthday with family, how many times will I be asked when u 2 going to have a baby... Probably at least 5 times! Hopefully I will have the strength to not burst into tears! Lol, anyway good luck to all u nearing the end of 2ww!

Lots of hugs and prayers for everyone! 


Xxx


----------



## Lilly27

Basins is suppose to be hasina, for some reason silly iPhone changes it sorry Hun!


----------



## angelgirl

whoooo hooo ! thats fab rosie!!

lets hope all us girls have a great june/july for bfp!

my otd is 4th july....


----------



## sparklyme!

Hi Girls 
Hope you are all well this evening?

Rosie - Congrats to you on the BFP. Rest and relax!

Hakuna - thats a coincidence! Good Luck for the monday. Hope you are progressing ok?

Hasina - hope you are feeling a bit more positive, try to stay that way I know it is hard but miracles do happen! 

Lily - thanks for best wishes. Hope the weekend goes well . try to stay stong and indifferent if anyone asks.

Olga - 2 days till testing at home with D.H fingers crossed that you have a BFP too!   

Keeping - Lets hope AF comes soon so that you can start again! Hope you had a good day XXX

Janine  - hope the cramping has eased abit - enjoy your holiday and try to forget about the 2ww then 

Shenagh - hope you are ok? 

Good luck and best wishes to everyone


----------



## olga74

Morning ladies, 

Rosie that was great news yesterday, hope it's starting to sink in

Hasina how are you this morning?  hope you're ok hun

Lily I avoided a similar situation last weekend, but I find being very direct can stop people asking - I just say I don't know if I can have children, watch their face drop, and then change the converstaion. 

Keeping any sign of the   yet? 

AMF well spotting started yesterday and AF has arrived this morning in all it's glory     .  And couldn't be an easy one, awake since before 6am with cramps so on painkillers already.  Spoke to DH last night and he was still being so positive, hoping that it was implantation.  It's gonna kill him that it's not.  And I have to tell him over the phone, in between interviews, this morning.  Oh I hate working away from home.  But we're going to be taking a break, we've a week away in 2 weeks so it'd be the time I'd be due scans, and we really need the break away. Chances are I won't post as often over the next few weeks but I'll be checking in on everyone.  

Love Olga xx


----------



## rosiepoe

Oh Olga big hugs!  I hope ur ok. Have a relaxing ttc free break.

Lilly and Evah good luck today.

Shenagh, any more symptoms?

Janine, hope the cramping is a good sign. I was so impatient in 2we. but it will be 1st before u know it. Enjoy hols

Hi to all i missed

AFM I tested again today. Still bfp. I had terrible dreams last night that the test was wrong. Feel reassured by seeing 2 tests. Still in bit of a daze.


----------



## leam31

Sparkly,

Much love and    

Hang in there  

xx


----------



## hakunamatata

olga im so sorry honey     its awful when our dh's take it so hard too. im so sorry youre away


----------



## shenagh1

awwww olga hun                                   Hope the pain eases for you hun, your very strong and can get through this its good that u can have a little while off to have with DH enjoy it xxxxxx

jodie- dunno if i said but AF usually shows for me between day 8 and 10 so i was basted last thurs so this is day 7 i think or is it 8? lol

has- you ok hun?
how is everyone else

afm- still a little crampy but all (.)(.) pain is gone and feeling moody and generally down!! has anyone had no real symptoms excepting AF type cramping! xx

love to u all xx


----------



## 7november

hi ladies, 
OLGA honey hugs to you , have a nice break and hopefully things will get better coming month. stay positive


----------



## leam31

Olga

  

x


----------



## Evah

Hi everyone...

Rosie.. congrats hun, enjoy it and keep positive don't let bad thoughts get in your head.

Olga..     

WOW what an eventfull day I have had... First my husband tried to sabotage the whole cycle by having naughty dreams of me and nearly blowing the sample (you get what I mean). Then when we went for the 9:30am appointment for his sample collection, the nurse the day before forgot to book him in for his appointment and me for the 12pm IUI, the guy at the reception kept telling me that they were running behind when I wasn't even on the list. We ended up waiting till 10:30 before my husband was taken in and I sat around after he left until 12pm waiting for my basting. I was there from 9:30 till 1pm. The basting was very painfull and emotional for me as I bit down on my lip not wanting to make a noise to stop the nurse working. Then I got upset thinking that there are so many of us going through this. I had my 10 min rest and left the hospital. My nurse was great, she always is and the procedure was straight forward. Now we wait...


----------



## Lilly27

Hi ladies, 

Olga,  sorry for you Hun, feel the pain for you! A nice break away will do you good as you have been under a lot of pressure with doing interviews being away from home and the 2ww, so hope u have a lovely time! Bug hugs xxxxxx 

Evah that drama usually happens to me, good luck for the 2ww my basting is 2moro so we will be doing it together! 

Hope everyone else is ok, 

Just got back from the hospital was so close to tears, now have 1 folli at 24 1 folli at 20 1 at 16 and 1 at 12, the nurses said they didn't want to risk it because the folli at 16 could grow by 2moro and that will be a risk of triplets, so basically I convinced them to let me go ahead, so we are booked in for 2moro, the only other worrying thing was my lining has gone down to 7.5! But I was given my trigger shot and am hoping is goes well 2moro!  Fingers crossed! 

Take care everyone xx


----------



## leam31

Evah

You made me laugh.....(something i dont oft do these days!!!) 
Well done on your basting, its sooooooo uncomfortable but you did it   lots of   to you

x


----------



## leam31

Lily,

Good for you making them go ahead! Its sounds like you have a wonderful chance. Persistance is paramount with these clinics....!!!

Lots of luck for tomorrow, 

Let us know how it goes     

x


----------



## olga74

Thanks for the thoughts ladies - quick update, we've booked a consult on 11th July - may shot ahead with IVF!!!  I'm not one for standing around.  And talking to my acupuncture man and continuing with that too. No point in letting the ball drop.  Feel strangely calm but I think that's because I know I can have a couple of glasses of wine tonight and relax for the next month at least.  

I'll check in later xx


----------



## Weezlet

Hi ladies, 
I'm new to this site and haven't really chatted on forums before so please bear with me!

Evah - just had a quick look at your "history" - if that's what it's called! - and see you're being treated at Hometon? My hubby & I are actually waiting for our first appointment letter in the post from Homerton. I had my last app with the consultant at Whipps 31st May, and have now been referred to Homerton for IUI/IVF. 
Would love to find out from you what we should be expecting once we get our appointment letter? It's all very daunting, although I am so excited to finally making some headway in getting 'proper' treatment. Have been off/on Clomid for last year or so and now it feels like the "real" treatment is about to start - didnt ovulate at all on all doses of Clomid. Also have PCOS and totally irregular cycles, if any at all. 

So encouraging to have "friends" to share this stuff with as those who aren't going through it really dont understand - even if they love us and their intentions are good, they just dont!

Thanks ladies!


----------



## Evah

Hi Weezlet, welcome to the forum.

We pretty much sound the same when it comes to our situation. The first thing that happened to me was they decided to do IVF and before all of the injections start they make sure you have all the bloods done and your partners sperm is looked at. If he is fine then then depending on your situation they will decide on IUI or IVF, because of my age and situation, they thought IVF would do the trick and once that failed I was put back on the IVF waiting list (12 months). I had a weight issue which made me wait even longer as you need a BMI of under 30. Once I lost some weight, I talked to my doctor and he said that while I was waiting for my turn, I should try IUI which is quicker and you can do back to back ones. It does sometimes feel like a conveyor belt but you must ask the questions and speak up. Do not walk out with questions in your head. The nurses are great they are very understanding. I think that if you are put on the IVF waiting list, then ask if you could try a couple of rounds of IUI while you are waiting. It is hard work and takes every ounce of strength and patience. I wish you the best of luck and keep us posted on here. I believe the girls on here are as experienced as the nurses now ))

Leam.. keep smiling sweety

Lilly.. Well done hun, sometimes we just need to take charge or nothing happens. I would have had this cycle cancelled too if I had not persuaded them to increase my dose. It's nice to have someone to wait around with ) good luck hun xx


----------



## Weezlet

Thank you SOO much Evah! 
Yip - you and I sound like we're in exactly the same position!

I had an app at the end of Jan with consultant and he said that since all the clomid attempts didnt work we'd be referred for further treatment....BUT I too also have a weight issue and was told that I had to get my BMI down to under 30 (embarrassingly it was 35 in Jan!). 
I have always battled with my weight and as much as I tried to diet and lose, it didn't budge. But after that app I was SOO determined to lose the weight and meet their criteria. So I got back into gym and started an extremely strict low cal and no carb eating plan and since 1st Feb I have lost 14kgs!!! So when I went to my next app with consultant at end of May I had kicked my bmi's butt and got it down to 28.6! So that's when he was happy to refer us to Homerton. 
Now we play the waiting game and wait for the letter from Homerton. 
Between the Jan app and this last one we got all the necessary blood tests done and my DH had another semen analysis and all seems to be fine there. 
Im really hoping that our wait for our first app is not too much longer. As I know you all know, this has been such a long and painful road...just want to see the light at the end of the tunnel! 
Staying positive! 

I will most definitely keep you all posted and you'll be the first ones to know when that letter comes through the mail box!!

All the best everyone - saying special prayers for you xxxx


----------



## Keeping busy

Hey all!
Olga sending you    . Sorry to hear your news. Hope you and DH have a great time away and enjoy the you time.
Weezlet, welcome to the tread and good luck.
Lily, whoo for getting triggered. My clinic doesn't worry about triplets, just wouldn't want any more, good luck for tomorrow.
Evah, hope the 2ww doesn't drive you to made.
Shenga, really hope it's not AF, and the cramps are preggie symptoms.
Hey to everyone else, hope those of you on 2ww aren't going to crazy .
AFM, AF has arrived today, mega light but def AF, sp I'm booked in for a base line scan tomorrow, back on the roller coaster
Take care all
Xxxxxxxx


----------



## janine-blessme

Oh olga sorry to hear that Hun but fx for next tx cycle 
Rosi how u feeling ?
Arrived on holiday and trying to relax but will be checking in daily afm few cramps but I convinced it's all in my head never concentrated so much about that area I swear I can feel everything that happening trying no to symptom spot 
Hope u ladies are all well prays and babydust to all 

Xxx janine


----------



## Lilly27

Thanks ladies for your comments, it's funny isn't it, I posted my news on here before I told my mum and my friends, ur great online friends and I'm glad I now have this extra friendship and support from all you ladies so thank you for that! 

It's hard that we are all going through this emotional and in honesty heartbreaking time but when we finally get our bundle(s) of joy by whatever way we Are for sure going to give them the best possible life and they will have so much love! and I'm sure the ladies that already have their bfp will have the love already!  
The end of another day and 2moro for us all will another day on the rollercoaster, so good night everyone big hugs and prayers for you all xx


----------



## lynn1303

Keeping. I'm glad ur back on the rollercoaster. Good luck for scan tomorrow Hun. 

Weezlet. Welcome to the thread. Hope all goes well. Our stories r similar. I have pcos. Dh fine. Ttc for 5 yrs. Weight issue. Bmi 41 now 29. I had numerous rounds of clomid with no reaction at all. Just completed 1st iui with a bfn resulting on cyst. Just waiting on cyst going down to get started on second iui. Dh and I r practising catholic. I wish u well on ur ttc journey. 

Hi to liley shenagh olga janine Jodie and anyone I've missed. 

Xx


----------



## shenagh1

Oh my lynn you literally just described me to a tee!!! Everything with me is the same as you only unfortunately I have had much more cycles!!  which isn't a good thing? Xx 

Keeping- glad ur back on again and hoping ur 2ww again soon hun xxx

Hi to everyone else 
Welcome weeslet!! Good luck hun!

Olga- how u feeling, so sad to read today, hope ur coping ok! Have a few glasses for us all! Xxx

Lilly- that sounds great 3 follies WOW!! Fx for u! Oh and lining sounds fine to me the trigger thickens it up too xxx

Afm
Still crampy, and the loo is my new best friend! But not in a good way, the cramps are taking over everything, xx


----------



## shenagh1

Quick question do any of u ladies talk outside of fert friends! Like texting or ******* or ********?? X


----------



## lynn1303

It's amazing how many similarities we all have. When we feel low we feel like we're the only ones going though it but we turn to ff and realise we r part of something bigger and better. Fate has given us a rotten hand but we will get there. 

Shenagh I'm not in touch with any ff outside of site but I'm a ******** addict!!! If u search for Lynn Hodgens Donnelly ull find me!! That goes for all my ff buds! Xxxx


----------



## sparklyme!

Morning Ladies

Keeping - Well done girl for getting back on the roller coaster! Good luck for the scan this morning. I hope everything is ok and ready to go again! Sending you lots of hugs XXX    

Olga- So sorry sweetie!   This journey is so diffiuclt for all of us. I think DH get a hard deal to because whatever the outcome we are dealing with our own bodies and emations they can only watch and listen and empathise! Have a good break, you probably need it!

Lily - Good luck for basting today......In for a penny in for a tenner in your case!!!!!!!  

Lynn - I PM people on FF but not on ******** at the moment (cancelled account as too many baby pictures!)

Shenagh - Owww the cramps sound horrible , hope they start to ease soon

Welcome Weeslet - Good luck we are all here when you need us!

Janine - ENJOY your holiday!!!!!!

Hi to all the other ladies too! 
AFM - NOT a good idea to watch Emmerdale at the moment!!!!! Have constant butterfly feeling in my chestt!! Just have to sit it out and wait now for the scan on 5/7/11¬
If I can get the BFP so can everyone else!!! Baby dust to all!!!!


----------



## Weezlet

Hi Lynn - 
It's so encouraging to hear of stories similar to ours...makes you feel like you're not alone out there but others know of the daily struggles you're going through!

I have found the whole NHS route extremely frustrating and emotionally draining...for various reasons...but especially the whole waiting game! So to now move up a step to something like IUI/IVF feels like we're actually getting somewhere...Dont get me wrong - I appreciate that there are going to be these issues when going through the NHS process, and what a blessing that its free as my hubby and I really cant afford private fert treatment. So I am grateful. But, as I know you all know, when you want your baby SOOOOOOOO badly, to wait and be a number in the queue is hard to deal with!

From reading posts and also not setting my expectations too high, I am very much aware that it may not happen for us the first time around. My sister-in-law has had 2 failed IVF attempts so that disappointment is very close to home. But my faith is strong and I know God's timing is perfect and so often beyond our understanding. Just have to to trust him for our miracle!!

I have a question for those of you having treatment through the NHS...once you get referred for IUI/IVF, from your first consultation, how long do you wait between appointments etc. We are waiting for our first appointment letter (have already been through the infertility clinic for the last 18months trying clomid etc)...not even sure when that's going to arrive...but from that first appointment, in your experience, how quickly/slowly does the process take to when you have the actual, physical treatment (i.e. injections, scans etc)?

Really appreciate all your advice and support. Means SO much! 
I will keep you all in my prayers....and eagerly await news of some BFP's!!! 
Stay hopeful everyone xxxxx   
[/quote]


----------



## Lilly27

Hi weezlet we are at uclh we had our first appointment in September 2010 our doctor refered us in July, the first appointment was with the consultant who explained iui, then we had all tests in November then the next appointment was February this year and first iui was in march! So with nha it takes time which is hard, especially as everyone around me seemed to be pregnant but I guess it also depends on the area you live, we are in north London! 

Currently due to have second iui today as two have been cancelled! Long road but hopefully in the end it will be all worth it!  

Xx


----------



## Keeping busy

Hey all,
I'm on a study day today - using my time very productivly! I have written 1,000 words so giving myself a little break.
Lily, good luck, thinking about you today.
Weezlet, I think it is hard to say and varies from clinic to clinc, area to area. We are in the south west, and are waiting time was really short. From seeing GP to first consulation was only 1 month, from then to first IUI another 2, with all tests done in the middle. We've been really lucky. Thing thats is tricky for us, is that if IUI doesn't work, just about to start last one, then we will have to be referred to anther clinic for IVF, and I'm not sure how long the waiting times are for that. Good luck with everything
xxxx


----------



## Weezlet

Lily - 
All the very best for today. Saying extra special prayers for you! Its the long periods in between appointments with the NHS that I find excrutiating! But when it's out of your hands there's not much you can do I guess! 
In a way I think we're lucky in that we had an app in Jan with consultant...gave me 4 months to lose weight so to be accepted for IUI/IVF etc. In that time we had the necessary blood tests and my hubby also had another semen analysis. So at least we managed to be proactive in that time. 
Will wait and see what happens!!

Keeping -
Good luck with the studies!
You seem to have been very fortunate re the waiting etc. We're in North East London/Essex area (Woodford). Finsihed treatment at one hospital (Whipps Cross) and have now been referred to Homerton. We were told by the consultant at Whipps that we may start out with IUI  and if that doesn't work then move on to IVF...but it will be all at Homerton apparently. But saw my GP the other day and he said that it all depends one what they say at Homerton at our first app...and we may even go straight to IVF. I dont know?!! I guess it's the not knowing that is getting my mind in a spin! 

All the best everyone


----------



## lynn1303

Fx for u today lily. Enjoying chilling out over the weekend!!! 

Weezlet I'm up In Scotland. We had to ttc naturally for 1 yr before referal sent. Once letter sent we were seen within 6 months. It took a few yrs coz of weight issues with clomid but once they decided to try iui it took a further 9 months ironically before treatment commenced. 

We have just completed our first failed attempted. 2 of my sil have been through it 1 having diui and the other having deivf


----------



## lynn1303

It worked fir both of them on the second go. All I got from them throughout my first attempt is it'll never happen first time. I was convinced it had. When I found out it failed o was devastated. Their words of support were of course it wasn't going to work we already told u that!!! This really upset me. I don't tell them anything anymore. I am not them I'm having different tx and have a different body. I was hoping they would be more supportive. 

Xxxxxx


----------



## hakunamatata

of course you would go into it being hopeful that it would work first time, im sure your sisters did too. you would think they would understand of all people, sorry hun. but we're here for you. and well done on the weight loss thats amazing xxx
keeping well done on the studies, hope b/l ok today
weezlet hope you dont have to wait around long x
lilly congrats on your 3 follies x
janine enjoy your holiday and try and relax x
shenagh sorry the toilet is such a good friend, im on ** a lot if you ever want to chat pm me x
hello to everyone else big weekend hugs


----------



## Weezlet

Hakunamatata - Hi and thank you! I'm praying we wont have to wait too long either!

Lynn - 
I'm so sorry...the last thing you need to hear when you're going through this is such negativity. Like Hakunamatata said, you would think they would be the most supportive and enouraging as they know what you're going through. 
It's been hard but I've learnt to brush off things that people say that aren't going to make me feel good about myself and our success in conceiving our baby. It's been 4 long years of trying for us and I choose to only listen to those who are encouraging and stay hopeful with me. I have some amazing friends and when I feel like just throwing in the towel and giving up on the whole thing, they come along side me and urge me to keep going...keep believing and trusting that it will happen. I have also found my faith in God is a major thing in keeping my hope alive. 

I am going to face the facts and know that for some women they have success the first attempt, for others they dont....BUT...who's to say that I'm not going to be one of those who it DOES work for first time?!?!! So thinking that way, I'm staying hopeful. 

Lots of love to everyone....xxx


----------



## Keeping busy

Hey all,
Hakunamata, thanks for asking about the scan and studying - studying has now hit a block - can't access some of the electronic journal articles I need to access, ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh - oh well, it will be a trip to the library for me tomorrow - what a fun way to spend Saturday afternoon!
Lynn, I'm so sorry hun to hear about what your sils have been like. Sometimes I think other people make the journey even harder. I don't think its down to first or second or third or fourth goes, i just think its about everything happening that cycle, doesn't matter which one it is. With IUI as the success rate is 15 % per cycle and then 30% over four cycles, or something like that, my mum seems to think I have a better chance this time as its cycle four - she doesn't realise that its still 15% this time. I think it will happen for all of us, at some point and looking at stats doesn't really help. If IUI doesn't work for us, i have just found out the clinic I will go to for IVF has a 50% success rate for under 30's and it drops to about 35% for 30 - 35 year olds, had my knickers in a twist that I needed to be referred there and start whilst I was still only 29 but that is daft, as I am an individual and on my 30th birthday, my chance of success doesn't change at midnight does it - no. So I guess we just have to all keep thinking that finger crossed it willhappen for us sooner rather than later, but it will happen one way or another. I talk to very few people about whats happening, accept for my DH and mum, and boss - I'm lucky she is mega supportive. Find that everyone else says the wrong thing, or upsets me. Although I do like Olga's idea of telling people it straight and just saying we don't know if we can have children - might shut a few people up!
Weezlet, I know we have been really fortunate. Think its cos we choose a fairly quiet clinic, had a choice of three and also didn't have to contend with BMI or do Clomid, as I ovulate naturally. 
Hey to everyone else, hope you are all ok.
Just updating the list as I am know stimming - fourth and final time for IUI - lets hope it works this time
xxxxx

Stimming    
Brookie - 
Jojopink -                
Lilly    day 8 scan - 21st June  
Keeping Busy - day 9 scan 1st July

2ww  

Olga OTD 27/6/11 (day 17)  
Shenagh-OTD 30/6/11  
Jodie K- OTD ??              
Janine - OTD                
Hasina -OTD 1st July 
Angelgirl OTD
Leam31  OTD
    
Candle - OTD 27TH Apr
BettyJ -  OTD
Fairy Kimmy OTD 6th June 


BFP
Ruby – EDD 01/11/11
Hopingagain – EDD 17/11/11
Wishing & Dreaming – EDD ??
Mina Moo - EDD
Hellsbells26 - EDD 09/12/11
Wolla - early scan 17/5/11 EDD - Jan 2012
KG - early scan 13/5/11 Edd Jan 2012
Dollface - EDD 1/1/12
Bonijade – early scan 14/6/11 EDD 31/1/2012
hakunamatata ??
Sparklyme ??


Inbetween cycles  
7November waiting for AF TO ARRIVE
Lynn waiting for  AF TO ARRIVE TX JULY 
Cupcake - Changing clinics  
Suziewong - Waiting to start IVF
Charlie – Scan 19th April
Helenx - Waiting to try again
Missy - Waiting for ICSI consultation
Catherine – IVF consultation 6th May
Pixie22 –
Katie Kate –
Aimees –
Hopefullyvsoon - OTD 10th May
Forever Hopeful- Having a Tx break and going on holiday with DH
AmyBxxx


take care all
xxxxx


----------



## Lilly27

Evening ladies, 

Lynn, some people can be insensitive, I get it from my friends but they have not been in my situation so I can exuse them for that, but sometimes you just need someone to say those encouraging words, I seem to get 'don't be too positive' great advice thanks! Not! That why I'm glad we are on here and we can all support one another and I'm sure one day we will a meet up with our little ones! 

Well for me, I'm officially on 2ww!!!!!! The basting went well, my cervix decided to toighten so took a few minutes for the nurse to sort that out! Was painful but ok! Dh sample was 9million which 98% were good!  

The nurse was really nice she told us we needs to top up tonight and 2moro morning to which my dh said we are staying at her parents this weekend, she replies nice and quite then lol my dh face was a picture! 

So nearly in Bradford now had a sleep on the way! 
Looking forward now! 

Hope you all have a lovely weekend thanks for thinking of me today! Much love xx


----------



## Jodie K

Olga - so sorry it didnt work for you this time hun, BFN's are so hard to take, but these things make us stronger!   I'm sure you'll have a lovely holiday, and the rest from this rollercoaster will probably do you good! 

Shenagh - hope the cramps are easing, but if you dont normally get them, hopefully its a good sign!! Hope your doing ok on 2ww, not long for us now....

Lilly - welcome to the 2ww, your odds sound good, so fingers crossed!! 

AFM - 2ww just driving me potty, its so hard trying not to get my hopes up, i'm really dreading getting another BFN - I think they get harder each time!! We've decided to give it one more go if this one doesnt work then take a few months off and go on holiday and chill out for a while.... obviously i'd much rather this one worked....   xx


----------



## olga74

Stimming    
Brookie - 
Jojopink -                
Lilly    day 8 scan - 21st June  
Keeping Busy - day 9 scan 1st July

2ww  

Shenagh-OTD 30/6/11  
Jodie K- OTD ??              
Janine - OTD                
Hasina -OTD 1st July 
Angelgirl OTD
Leam31  OTD
    
Candle - OTD 27TH Apr
BettyJ -  OTD
Fairy Kimmy OTD 6th June 


BFP
Ruby – EDD 01/11/11
Hopingagain – EDD 17/11/11
Wishing & Dreaming – EDD ??
Mina Moo - EDD
Hellsbells26 - EDD 09/12/11
Wolla - early scan 17/5/11 EDD - Jan 2012
KG - early scan 13/5/11 Edd Jan 2012
Dollface - EDD 1/1/12
Bonijade – early scan 14/6/11 EDD 31/1/2012
hakunamatata ??
Sparklyme ??


Inbetween cycles  
7November waiting for AF TO ARRIVE
Lynn waiting for  AF TO ARRIVE TX JULY 
Cupcake - Changing clinics  
Suziewong - Waiting to start IVF
Charlie – Scan 19th April
Helenx - Waiting to try again
Missy - Waiting for ICSI consultation
Catherine – IVF consultation 6th May
Pixie22 –
Katie Kate –
Aimees –
Hopefullyvsoon - OTD 10th May
Forever Hopeful- Having a Tx break and going on holiday with DH
AmyBxxx
Olga74 - 1 month break and poss IVF xxxx (but I'm still checking in)


----------



## Jodie K

Just tidying the list, how do you guys feel about taking of some of the BFP's (maybe just the people that have moved off this thread, and keep the recent ones?)  How about also removing some of the poeple that havnt posted in a while?  Just because the list is rather long.... If they come back we can add them on...

Stimming                    
Lilly    day 8 scan - 21st June  
Keeping Busy - day 9 scan 1st July

2ww  
Shenagh-OTD 30/6/11  
Jodie K- OTD 28th Jun            
Janine - OTD                
Hasina -OTD 1st July 
Angelgirl OTD
Leam31  OTD

BFP
Ruby – EDD 01/11/11
Hopingagain – EDD 17/11/11
Wishing & Dreaming – EDD ??
Mina Moo - EDD
Hellsbells26 - EDD 09/12/11
Wolla - early scan 17/5/11 EDD - Jan 2012
KG - early scan 13/5/11 Edd Jan 2012
Dollface - EDD 1/1/12
Bonijade – early scan 14/6/11 EDD 31/1/2012
hakunamatata ??
Sparklyme ??


Inbetween cycles  
7November waiting for AF TO ARRIVE
Lynn waiting for  AF TO ARRIVE TX JULY 
Cupcake - Changing clinics  
Charlie – Scan 19th April
Helenx - Waiting to try again
Missy - Waiting for ICSI consultation
Catherine – IVF consultation 6th May
Pixie22 –
Katie Kate –
Aimees –
Hopefullyvsoon -
Forever Hopeful- Having a Tx break and going on holiday with DH
AmyBxxx
Olga74 - 1 month break and poss IVF xxxx (but I'm still checking in)
Candle 
BettyJ  
Fairy Kimmy


----------



## shenagh1

Yea jodie, I don't see why not, think it should be updated more often!  it confuses me lol, especially when I look and think people are still stimming when they haven't been back!  how are u hun? Feeling anything weird or wonderful? Not long for u now! Then its me :S not so sure about myself, if I could get rid of cramps I think I'd feel much better xx

Hey to everyone else!
Hasina- u ok hun?? 
Xxxx


----------



## Evah

Lilly.. I'm Glad the basting went well hun. Mine was painfull as the nurse had problem getting to the cervix too. Welcome to the 2ww. xxx

Jodie I think it's a good idea to update the list and if you don't mind can you add me to the list at 2ww, my OTD is 7th July 2011. Many Thanks xxx


----------



## Jodie K

Here we go then, obviously i have nothing better to do with my saturday.... 

Shenagh - I'm ok, just going a bit crazy, I so dont want to be disappointed again!!! Not really feeling anything, few twinges/cramps the last few days, but it's probably just AF on the way!! Are your cramps easing? I really hope the cramps lead to a BFP for you...   

Stimming                    
Lilly    day 8 scan - 21st June  
Keeping Busy - day 9 scan 1st July

2ww   
Shenagh-OTD 30/6/11  
Jodie K- OTD 28th Jun            
Janine - OTD  1st July?            
Hasina -OTD 1st July 
Angelgirl OTD ?
Leam31  OTD ? 
Evah - OTD 7th July

BFP  
Bonijade – early scan 14/6/11 EDD 31/1/2012
hakunamatata - early scan ? EDD Feb 2012
Sparklyme - early scan 05/07/11 EDD Feb 2012

Inbetween cycles  
7November waiting for AF TO ARRIVE
Lynn waiting for  AF TO ARRIVE TX JULY 
Cupcake - Changing clinics  
Helenx - Waiting to try again
Olga74 - 1 month break and poss IVF xxxx (but I'm still checking in)
Weezlet - Waiting for IUI consultation


----------



## angelgirl

Afternoon...
ive had a horrable taste in my mouth for the last 2 days. i thought it was the vits/folic acid.
so i took them differnet times of the day so double check.

It seems to be there all the time even after drinking all the water ive been drinking.
its 6 days since iui, and 6 days with no cafferene or hot baths!!

i think im going crazy!!


----------



## shenagh1

Jodie- cramps still there! Sore as ever! Think its AF rearing her ugly head! Maybe your having better signs than me! I pray u get a BFP! I pray we both do, oh and hasina of course lol! 

Angelgirl- that sounds really positive hun, strange taste is good! Is it metalicy taste?? Xx


----------



## janine-blessme

Hiya ladies hope everyone doing ok today 
Hiya to newbies xxxx
Afm enjoying our holiday and trying to RELAX easier said than done lol
On day 8piui and still cramping was terrible last night was convinced af would be here by morning trying to stay positive tho me and DH just making some lovely time for each other and our dd is having the best time she now 2 and likes the funfair we are skint 
I may be away but am checking in so u can't forget me  

Hasina how u doing we over half way now not long till OTD eak !!!


----------



## diya80

hi ladies,
i ve 2 questions.....
im on day 4piui.ive a lil discharge ...is it okor its bcoz of the progesterone?
and 2nd question is...this is my 2 round of iui..last time after trigger i had very bad cramps and the nurse told me that crapms r bcoz of good follicles but this time after trigger no cramps (althought i had 3 follicles and on the day 12 one was 19mm and 2 others were 17mm)so im worried that....my follicles were not good enough.....and this time i didnt have any cramps so it was normal?


----------



## shenagh1

Sadya- hun your follies sound great, not everyone cramps after IUI! It could just be this time things happened easier! Xx the 2ww is crazy enough hun without having to think about bad folli's they sound super! Don't worry it all sounds good! Xx


----------



## angelgirl

yes..metalicy taste
like i have a 2p coin in my mouth!!


----------



## shenagh1

That's a brilliant sign then hun- metalic taste is one of the best signs apparently! X


----------



## lynn1303

Well my sil is pregnant. She is due when I would be if my iui had worked. We r visiting them tomorrow. I so don't want to go but the visit has been planned for weeks so if I pull out it's really obvious why. Apparently they didn't want to phone us to let us know and they have made a big deal of it within family. I just feel awful but I'm trying to act oh so happy and carefree!


----------



## angelgirl

i know how that feels....

every body around me is falling before me...

my best friend told me last week, you have to try and sound happy for them but through it all it something you want so bad.
i came home and cried after she told me
and if someone says to me again it will be your turn next!! i will scream. its been 4 years now.....


----------



## karla.iui

Hi all

This is my first post. I had my first IUI Monday 20th June. You have all been a phenomenal support to me. All my real (and imagined  ) symptoms, questions, doubts, worries you have all answered. Bless you all and loads of prayers for our dreams to come true.

I thought I was brave enough to survive the wait during the 2ww. Clearly I was wrong! Reaching out to you all for support. My test date is 6 th July. Good luck folks.

Karla


----------



## Keeping busy

Just a quick one form my, Lynn sending you masses and masses of extra big      . It hurts so much when someone else tells you they are preg, especially when you know it has happened for them really easy. My heart goes out to youhun. You do what ever you need to to stay strong and if that means not visiting and upsetting them, well tough, you need to look after you in all of this. I basically didn't see my SIL while she was preg cos I just couldn't handle it and have cut a fair few friends out as they ar preg and as happy as I am for them it does my head in at they only moan about being preg and can't realise how lucky they are. Loom after yourself Hun, your dream will come true one day.
Jodie, thanks for doing the list. I have kept thinking exactly the same thing. Hope 2ww isn't driving you to crazy.
Shenga, I'm hoping the cramps are implantation, have my fingers crossed.
Metallic taste is meant to be a brill sign angle girl, fingers crossed.
Sadya, I think we reactor differently every time. I'm on my fourth IUI now and they have all been different, don't worry about your follies, they sound perfect.
Karla welcome to the thread. 
Hasina, janine, lily, Evan and anyone I have missed, hope 2ww isn't driving yo to crazy.
AFM, didn't get to library yesterday, day ended up changing to completely to what I had planned so should be sat writing my essay now, but am distracted by FF. Managed to give my self a lovely bruise last night with my menapour! Forgot to mention of Friday, nurse has done my BMI and blood for AMH in prep for IVF referral if this IUI doesn't work. 
Take care all,
Looks like its going to be a sunny day
Xxx


----------



## Keeping busy

Opps, can you tell I didn't spell check that before I sent it, sorry for all the typos!
Xxx


----------



## olga74

Hi ladies, 

Just a quick hello - hope everyone is doing well this weekend.

Sorry it's so short, still feeling disappointed and fed up.....But I'll be back in form tomorrow, promise   

Catch up then 

Olga xx


----------



## janine-blessme

Angelgirl that's a really good sign when's your OTD 
Lynn and keeping busy sending you both hugs it's difficult time and we are all hear for you I found out both my step sister just announced they expecting and even tho I have been blessed with my DD after  previous iui it's always like a kick in the gut even more so when one had only been trying four weeks the other a accident trying to act happy isn't always the best thing for you to do andyou need to think ofyourselves first if they can't understand why u upset that's their problem you always have the girls on ff for support 

Thinking of everyone and sending positive thoughts

AFM cramping has stopped finally was very bad again last night thought AF arrived early but so far so good OTD 1st July 

Off now to take dogs for run on beach !!!!


----------



## shenagh1

Bleeding


----------



## diya80

shenagh1 bleeding?4 days be4?may be its implantation bleeding.


----------



## Jodie K

Shenagh - really hope its not AF hun, timings mean it could be implantation


----------



## shenagh1

Doubt it girls its red!!!  I dunno


----------



## Keeping busy

Shenga, I'm hoping its not AF and is implantation. Sending you lots of hugs   
Olga, lots     for you to. My boss said to me the other day that she expects I grieve every time my period starts and I think she's summed it up just right. We do have to go through the grieving process for what really should have been. Look after yourself and be kind to yourself Hun
Thanks janine. Hope you enjoyed your dog walk on the beach
Hey to everyone else
Take care
X x x


----------



## diya80

shenagh1     be positive and hope for the best.and wait till 2morrow.


----------



## janine-blessme

Shenga hoping its just implantation Hun when you due af try to stay positive till you know for sure fx for u


----------



## angelgirl

OTD monday 4th july... week tomorrow!! arrr 7 days of 2 ww to go.....

surly its to early to have sign?


----------



## janine-blessme

Shenga could be good as very early ...  my OTD is 1st but I just started to spot just like I do when af coming and getting the cramping too so looks like a negative for me Cant stop crying tonight was having a positive day too :-(


----------



## janine-blessme

Angle never say never sounds good to me


----------



## Jodie K

Shenagh and Janine - keeping my fingers crossed for both of  you...      

Stimming                      
Lilly    day 8 scan - 21st June  
Keeping Busy - day 9 scan 1st July

2ww  
Shenagh-OTD 30/6/11  
Jodie K- OTD 28th Jun            
Janine - OTD  1st July            
Hasina -OTD 1st July 
Angelgirl OTD 4th July
Leam31  OTD ? 
Evah - OTD 7th July

BFP  
Bonijade – early scan 14/6/11 EDD 31/1/2012
hakunamatata - early scan ? EDD Feb 2012
Sparklyme - early scan 05/07/11 EDD Feb 2012

Inbetween cycles    
7November waiting for AF TO ARRIVE
Lynn waiting for  AF TO ARRIVE TX JULY 
Cupcake - Changing clinics  
Helenx - Waiting to try again
Olga74 - 1 month break and poss IVF xxxx (but I'm still checking in)
Weezlet - Waiting for IUI consultation


----------



## Lilly27

Shenagh and janine keeping everything crossed for you xxxxxx


----------



## janine-blessme

Thanks ladies


----------



## shenagh1

Thanks! Dunno if it will help me  x hope u r all fine sorry 4 no personals x


----------



## Lilly27

Shenagh and Janine - keeping my fingers crossed for both of  you...      

Stimming                          
Keeping Busy - day 9 scan 1st July

2ww  
Shenagh-OTD 30/6/11   
Jodie K- OTD 28th Jun            
Janine - OTD  1st July
Hasina -OTD 1st July. 
Angelgirl -  OTD 4th July
Leam31  OTD ?    
Evah - OTD 7th July
Lilly27 - OTD 8th July

BFP

  Bonijade – early scan 14/6/11 EDD 31/1/2012
hakunamatata - early scan ? EDD Feb 2012
Sparklyme - early scan 05/07/11 EDD Feb 2012

Inbetween cycles    
7November waiting for AF TO ARRIVE
Lynn waiting for  AF TO ARRIVE TX JULY 
Cupcake - Changing clinics   
Helenx - Waiting to try again
Olga74 - 1 month break and poss IVF xxxx (but I'm still checking in)
Weezlet - Waiting for IUI consultation


----------



## lynn1303

Shenagh I hope it's not the witch hun. Fx. Hope u manage some sleep. 

Thanks keeping. What r u studying? This is the first academic yr I've not registered. It's weird. No stress if essays and exams but I kind of miss it although each semester I swore no more. 

Angel some people instantly know and have symptoms. Hope the metal taste is a positive one for u. 

Hi Jodie lily janine hasina olga wheezlet and those I've not mentioned.

I had a tough day today. My sil is glowing. We were playing with my 2 yr old niece and she was telling me how awful it was waiting to see if she pg. This was her first month trying. Then she turned it on me wanting to know what I'm feeling and going through. Saying she was really worried about telling me. I felt really bad. No body should feel upset or frightened of sharing such happy news so I felt a bit of an olgar. My head is just frazzled. 

Hope all my ff buds r doing ok. Xxxx


----------



## olga74

Morning ladies, 

Shenagh how are you this morning?   

Lynn sometimes we can't help the way we feel - and I'm sure she's understood that this is tough for you even though it's a happy time for her - such bittersweet - and you can't beat yourself up about it

Angel - not good on the symptoms front so no advice from me I'm afraid 

Janine how are you doing hun, hope the spotting has stopped   

Good morning to everyone else.

AMF tough day yesterday, went to church and couldn't help but remember how happy and hopefull I was last week.  But went to my parents for dinner and had a brilliant evening.  Just what was needed.  Brutal nights sleep and then the car gave up on me and has to go to the garage this morning so working from home (yipee!!). I was supposed to have my blood test at 9am this morning so I think it's kinda good that the car acted up.  But I've a report to get in so kitchen table it is then.  

But girls, I have to say, without the last few days, life would have been much more difficult.  Thank you all xx


----------



## angelgirl

Morning all you ladies!!

What a lovely sunny day.... ive been busy washing everything in the house....
planning out this week so it goes quickley as i feel it will be a long week!!... im not testing early im going to be strong


----------



## karla.iui

Hi Olga

I understand what you are going through coz about 9 months ago last year the same thing happened to me.. my sil called my dh up and told the news that she had just tested and it was positive to him and that she was unsure how we guys would take it coz she knew we were trying while hers was unexpected (literally)..  i felt bummed out thinking that anyone would think i would be upset for such a good news in their life..

its enough that we are stressed out ourselves and then we have folks stressing us out as well.. cest la vie.. 

its a monday morning and i am quite unnecessarily cheerful for a monday morning.. now if this would only last for the next 10 days till i take the test.. come on life, hit me with all that you have got!! spreading the cheer to all of you, if I got one of you to smile thinking how crazy i am, i consider myself rewarded!!

cheers
karla


----------



## olga74

Hey Karla, 

Thanks for the smile....now back to that report!!


----------



## hasina

Hi all on the phone,
iv not been posting for a good few days or soo, but I have been reading..
I'm soo sorry if anyone is feeling like I havnt been there for u ladies it's just what everyone is going through at the mo I'm finding it difficult in hearing how somebof u ladies here are struggling..
I also have been really upset in the fAct I no this cycle hadn't worked for me even knowing there's still time.
By the way my neighbor has finally given birth havnt seen her though as yet as she's not been at home she's at her mum..
Also my closes mate gosh she's half way through her pregnancy, she poped in out of a sudden yesterday and Just seeing her bump just made me feel when is it gonna be my turn to feel that excitement for baby to be in side me..

Olga hay Hun my heart goes out to u.

Anglegirl hope ur doing ok hang in there xx

Shenagh or Hakunamatata one of u lovely ladies pm me can't remember as accidentally got deleted..
Thankyou ladies for noticing that iv not been posting but I'm just about copeing as Like the rest xxx
Hope ladies are doing xxx

Keeping got my fingers crossed for this cycle xxx

Lynn hope ur doing ok xxx

Janine my buddie those spotting Ur getting hopeing its implantation xxx
Iv been really down sorry I havnt been a good buddie..
How are u feeling today ??

Shenagh how u feeling today??

Hi to everyone as I said on the fone soo whoever I have missed will catch up with u ladies soon..

Gosh hope I made sence lol doing pm on the fone always comes out wrong xxx


----------



## Bubblicious

Hello ladies, I still pop in on occasion to see how my old IUI buddies are doing.  Sending you   Hasina and wishing you and Shenagh much luck this cycle  .

And if I've missed anyone who remembers still me,  all the best to you, too.


----------



## rosiepoe

Hi Ladies, been away all weekend so great to get back and caught up with you all.
[/size]
[/size]Shenagh & Janine  it's just implantation
[/size]Olga sorry you still down bigh hugs  
[/size]Lynn Hope you are doing ok
[/size]Angel I have had a metalic taste each time. Last time i had never heard of it as a symptom so this time it gave me a big clue before OTD. FX it is a good sign to you.
[/size]Hi to all I missed
AFM Had a shaky morning today has light spotting. Tested again and is still BFP but it really scared me. No spotting since so here's hoping all is ok  
[/size]
[/size]
[/size]
Stimming 
Keeping Busy - day 9 scan 1st July

2ww 
Shenagh-OTD 30/6/11 
Jodie K- OTD 28th Jun 
Janine - OTD 1st July
Hasina -OTD 1st July. 
Angelgirl - OTD 4th July
Leam31 OTD ? 
Evah - OTD 7th July
Lilly27 - OTD 8th July

BFP

Bonijade - early scan 14/6/11 EDD 31/1/2012
hakunamatata - early scan ? EDD Feb 2012
Sparklyme - early scan 05/07/11 EDD Feb 2012
Rosiepoe Early Scan? EDD Mar2012
[/size]
[/size]
Inbetween cycles 
7November waiting for AF TO ARRIVE
Lynn waiting for AF TO ARRIVE TX JULY 
Cupcake - Changing clinics 
Helenx - Waiting to try again
Olga74 - 1 month break and poss IVF xxxx (but I'm still checking in)
Weezlet - Waiting for IUI consultation


----------



## rosiepoe

no idea what all the sizes are in my last post soz


----------



## Jane2011

Hi ladies

I've been on clomid then tamoxifen for the last 6 months but have got my Appt to discuss IUI in 2  weeks time. The tablets made me so poorly I'll have to ask for the injectables even though I'm a needlephobe. Are there certain injectables that sting less than others?

Any help gratefully appreciated xx


----------



## Keeping busy

Hey ladies,
Hope your OK. Olga, hoe you doing today? Hope your OK.
Shenga, you OK Hun.
Hasian, I'm sorry your feeling low. Have my fingers tightly crossed that when Friday comes it will be good news.
Janine, has the spotting stopped? Hope so.
Jodie, how's the 2ww going? Good I hope.
Hakuna and sparkly, thinking about you and your little dots.
Rosie, hope your OK. Do you have an early scan date yet?
Karla, you made me smile  
Lynn, you feeling any better? Stay sting Hun sending you more   
Hey to everyone else.
AFM, hurt my back this morning ahhhhhhhhhhh! Gave myself a big bruise injecting last night- rubbish needles. And I have a question, need some advice. I am going away on a hen weekend this weekend. I take my last stim on Friday hopefully and will be giving myself trigger late sat night- what's the situation with having a couple of drinks? Any ideas. I'm not intending to go mad, but think i should have one or two otherwise they will all think I'm preg. I'm only away sat night and I won't drink after trigger. Advice please ladies. This is my attempt at having a normal (ish) life. 
Take care all
Xxxxxxx


----------



## Jodie K

Shenagh - hope your ok buddy  

Keeping - I'm ok thanks, 2ww still driving me crazy, trying not to get my hopes up!! I'm sure a couple of drinks before trigger wont hurt, have fun hun and enjoy your night xx


----------



## rosiepoe

Hi Jane welcome to the board.  Don't worry about injectables.  You get used to it quickly and if they do sting it's only a few seconds.


Keeping I just got my scan date this afternoon.  22nd July.  As for the drinks, I am sure a couple won't hurt but if you think you can get away with it sneakily have a mixer and let on it is alcoholic.  A friend of mine filled alcopop bottles with juice when they were pg and didn't want anyone to know.


Jodie, Hope 2ww goes quickly for you.


----------



## Lilly27

Hi everyone, 

Sounds like we are all going through it! Big hugs to you all I'm thinking of you all! 

Woke up this morning thinking right it's my bday going to have 1. Day where I don't think about it all, my lovely dh made a real fuss of me and so did my work friends but when I opened my cards they all said hope u get what you wish for and I broke down thinking another birthday and I am not a mum!  how do I stop feeling like this? Impossible I think, but hey ho had a nice evening with dh went for a meal and had a heart to heart! I am grateful for the things have I have and can only wish to be a mummy hoping one day my wish will come true! 

Sorry to pour out on here it's just I know we are all in the same position unfortunately and I hope all ur dreams come true soon xx


----------



## hasina

Lilly happy birthday hun, please try not to put ur self down.. Hopefully soon u will be blessed with a beautiful baby and in order for u to get this u will need to be strong..

Janine r u ok hun??

Afm       i can feel af is on its way, getting all the sighn leg pains and cramps..
Please all i no everyone will be saying theres still time but i no exactly how my af comes and im getting it left right centre.
Gosh i better be real ready for the next stage as i am soooo sceared of ivf and ics dont no just scares me.. 

J


----------



## 7november

hi ladies, have been away for few days..
keeping - I don't think one or two should matter as you are having it before trigger and iui, might relax u a bit . have a great time with your friends. just make sure alcohol does not give you any side effects like sicknesss.. sorry for being daft. I am inexperienced haven't started t/t yet so don't know much...


----------



## 7november

Lilly Happy b'day. hopefully you will blessed with bundle of joy soon and then you won't evenhave time to think/plan your b'day..

Hasina .. Symptoms can vary.. fingers crossed for you.

Janine, Jodie,Shenagh... good luck

Angelgirl  - symptoms sound promising.. hope for the best

afm - had lap and dye on 15th June, was due for af on 27th but still waiting. has anyone had a delay in period after laproscopy?


----------



## leam31

Hi guys

Just waiting for a/f, BFN for me again, gonna try to move straight to ivf....

Lots of      and    

to you all 

xx


----------



## janine-blessme

Ladies I need help I been a fool 

I tested early 11 days from trigger same day I did with dd and was shocked to have a BFP 
Should of known better I know tested today BFN 
I'm crushed and falling to peices I  know I was crazy to test and am suffering now please learn from my mistake I'm a fool I can't stop crying 

Good luck everyone on your journeys I will be keeping an eye on you all
However u may not hear from me for a while as this was our only shot !!

To those out there considering testing early do not do it !!! Having to tell DH the hardest thing ever I was wrong 

See ya xxx


----------



## 7november

Janine      
sorry for you.  Please dont be too harsh on yourself it is natural to do a p.t earlier on.


----------



## hasina

Just in for a quick 1 as on me fone..

Janine it's still early Hun u still got another 2 more days left dont Loose hope..
Its not over yet.. Loads if ladies don't get bfp untill otd soo hang in there and test again on friday..
I'm also feeling negative as o compleatly feeling af on it's way..
Butwe all still have that Tiny hope u never no it can happen..
We are all here for u don't think ur all alone buddie xxx

Hi to everyone else will catch up with everyone later..

Olga hope ur doing ok Hun xx


----------



## rosiepoe

Janine, Hasina is right there is always that glimmer of hope until AF shows her ugly head.  Don't be hard on yourself it is natural to want to test early.  


Leam sorry about the bfn.  Was it on OTD?


Lilly I still remember birthdays when I really wanted my dreams to come true and now I am evidence that it can happen.  3yrs ttc for DS every birthday I shed a tear and now I thank God every day for answering my prayers.  Just keep hoping and wishing and it will happen for you.


7Nov What cycle day was your Lap done?  


How's everyone else today?


AFM  I have been having very early morning sickness.  It was 7wks onward with DS and this time nausea from lunchtime since 4wks!


----------



## olga74

Hi ladies, 

Hasina - I still have my fx for you this cycle but if not, we'll be doing IVF together xx(but I don't want you to have to do IVF!!)

Janine test again in a couple of days hun, you never know 

Leam31 sorry to hear the news, I'll be looking to you for advice in a few weeks thougth

I'm sure I've missed out loads, in work and busy.  Got my ass out of bed and back to a routine today, still sad but life goes on and the next step is there to be taken.  DH is being great and I worry 'who has he to lean on?' The only thing is I'm so tired but a few early nights will be the cure for that.

I'll check back in later, 

Olga xxxx


----------



## hasina

Rosiepoe Aww sorry to hear u getting morning sickness it's nasty..
Hope it will ware of soon.. Take it easy xx

Olga hun I'm really sorry that it didn't work out for u on iui tx..
But I defo can be 98% shore that ivf or ics will work out for u hun..
I too hope don't need ivf but I'm afraid I shorely will Hun..
Thankyou soo much u having fx for me it really means alot..
Please don't be too hard on urself hun..
Im hopeing we all get to hold are dreams in our hands


----------



## hasina

Just finished work.on me way home gosh its rainning in london..it needed it as it was too humid from yesterday xx

keeping hows things going at ur end?

Shenagh wer are u hun? U have been quiet .. Hope ur doing ok xx

Leam31 sorry hun it didnt work out this cycle xx. Fx for ur next cycle xx


----------



## 7november

rosiepoe : I had lap done on day 14 of my cycle and I usually have 26-28 day cycle.
Leam 31: Sorry to hear it did not work this month, good luck with IVF


----------



## lynn1303

Hey buds. 

Keeping how r u babe? Studying still going well. 

Hasina wots been happening with u? 

Olga hunni hope ur feeling better! 

Janine. I would have thought 11dpo would have been plenty of time to get the trigger shot out of system. Did u use same type of test second time? I hope it turns round again u still have a few days. 

Afm. Went to clinic today as I was still having pain. Af due on Monday. I still have a 3 cm cyst on my right ovary. They don't think we will be able to continue tx this month either my womb lining is 8.5mm that's the only silver lining. It means my lining is thickening on its own. She says if it continues for the nxt 2 mths then I'll have to be down reg. 

Hope u all r doing well. Bigs hugs to all. 

Xxxxx


----------



## janine-blessme

Lynn I did use a clearblue yesterday then first thing this morning a first resonce followed by clearblue digital again I have calmed down a little but af on way so not looking Like it will 

Thank you ladies got your positive words 

I will pray for u all


----------



## Jodie K

Janine - It is early hun, could still turn into BFP, I know the wait is hard, but you just need to wait abit longer...  

Hasina - dont give up hope, the cramps might be the sign of BFP!! Keeping my fingers crossed for you hun!! 

Leam - Sorry its a BFN for you, did you leave it til test day? Are you going to start another cycle straight away? 

Shenagh - my cycle buddy, where are you hun? Really hope your doing ok  

Lynn - shame that cyst hasnt gone yet, hope its not causing you pain anymore  

7Nov - hope AF arrives soon, so you can get started  

Hi to everyone i've missed  

AFM - its my OTD today and its a   Yay!! We're really pleased to be at the next stage, but trying not to get too carried away, taking a day at a time, and praying this is a sticky bean!!   

xx


----------



## hasina

Jodie  wahaaay I knew I hear some good news from u..
Congrats and take it easy..

Brb later for everyone else


----------



## hakunamatata

jodie thats fantastic news hun                    im so pleased for you hun. sending you a truck load of glue. xx


----------



## angelgirl

Help!!.... this afternoon i went to the loo and wiped and was shock to see a very very little brown discharge.
i was straight on the phone to the nurse and ask would my af come so quickley only 8 days after iui.

Yes was the answer which i didnt want to hear!! but also said implantation bleeding happens 7-10 days after treatment!

So im resting!!.. and praying that it stops and af doesnt arrive....


----------



## hakunamatata

brown is fine hun, hoping its a good sign x


----------



## olga74

Jodie so happy for you hun                

Angelgirl as the clinic said, it could be implantation -I think some of the other girls who got a BFP also had this discharge

Lynn that's good news about your lining

AMF (short and sweet!!)  Feeling better this evening, had a great chat with my (male) boss.  God love him, he only asked me how I was!!!  And the worst thing is, he's leaving in August, I'll be lost without him.

But watching DH do the ironing, I just argued with him cause I wanted to do it, then laughed so hard and let him at it!!  So yeah, happier this evening.

Chat tomorrow girls xxx


----------



## Lilly27

Hi ladies, 

Hakuna, how are you doing Hun? 

Hasina keeping my fingers crossed for you! 

Jodie, yeah, congratulations  take it easy plenty of rest! Really good news Hun! 

Angelgirl, brown sound good especially after 8 days I'm so hoping it's good news for you just think less than a week now!  

Janine I'm hoping it's going to change for you it's award time so don't beat urself up about testing it's such a long process!  

Leam sorry Hun! Thinking of you!

Lynn hope the cyst goes soon Hun hope u are ok! 

Olga hope you are ok Hun! 

I'm feeling a bit nervous today I work in a nursey and had a little boy settling today and when his mum left he was so upset, to cut a long story short he kicked me at the bottom of my tummy, I had pains all day! It's hard to explain to a child why you can't pick them up but I don't think I can risk it again, I'm hoping I'm just been silly and it won't affect it! 

Thinking of you all xxxx


----------



## shenagh1

jodie- thats brill hun      i     it would work for you xxxx
hope your little bean sticks!

sorry no more personals, not myself yet, but couldnt do without saying congrats to my buddy!

hope u r all ok x


----------



## wolla

Jodie - fantastic news hun.  Look after yourself x x 

Hi to Hasina, Shenagh & everyone else

Wolla
x


----------



## Keeping busy

Leam, so sorry to hear your news hun, sending you a really big   .
 for you to Janine, but test again Friday, there is still time for things to change. We have an OTD for a reason.
Jodie   I am so happy for you. Stick tight little dot, rest up and take care
Lily, Hun i know its so hard isn't it.2ww before last I was in a creche with two children both crying and ended up picking one up on each side, just cos I couldn't bare to see them so upset. I really hope it hasn't affected things. With basting Friday, your little embryo prop wouldn't have implanted yet so I reckon you'll be fine. Look after yourself Hun
Shenga, sending you masses of hugs,   , thinking about you.
Olga, glad your feeling a bit better chick. This is tough isn't it. I think you, Hasina and I will all be on IVF together, although I really hope none of use end up there.
Angle - I'm really hoping its implantation bleeding, fingers so tightly crossed you you.
Hakuna, hope your OK, its lovely that you still come and see us. You got any symptoms yet?
Lynn, studies are going OK, ish, i managed 3,900 words of my lit review which I then sent to my tutor. meant to have a tutorial Friday but tutor isn't replying to emails and I have scan in the afternoon. What have you been studying - funny, I miss it when I'm not doing it but hate it when I am. Good news about your lining, but sorry to hear your cyst is still there. Fingers crossed for you that it goes soon.
Hasnina, sending you masses of hugs     , I really hope your AF isn't on its way.
Hey to everyone else,
AFM - still stimming, Am i really the only one? according to the list I am. I have convinced myself I have over stimmed this time - really silly as I;'m on exact same does as last time and the time before and the time before that - some times I am proper     . 
I read an interesting article in the times at the weekend about fertility treatment in this country and it has kinda summed up how I feel about it all, I want a baby so bad but there is nothing wrong with me, so why is it me that is stimming etc. Surely there must be something, someone out there can do to improve sperm counts. I don't blame my DH and if I'd I known he had a low count before we got married I would still have married him as it was being with him that made me want children, I wouldn't want them with anyone else, but I just can't understand why, when fertility treatment is so expensive, they don't think about looking at what they can do to help men if thats where the problem is. I don't know the whole thing is odd. Anyway, I'm off to watch some TV that will make me cry, don't know why i do it but i can't stop myself watching the programs about  babies.
take care all
xxxx


----------



## rosiepoe

Hi Ladies just checking in quickly before bed.  I am shattered!


Congrats Jodie.  Totally over the moon for you.


Angel Brown is ok and at the right time for implantation so fx for you.


7Nov I only ask cos the first thing I thought when I read that was you could be pg.  Please don't get your hopes up but if they cleared the tubes and you and DH did some babydancing at the right time you never know.  I really hope it is and you will be spared all the IUI stuff.  


Hi to everyone else will catch up properly soon


----------



## hasina

shenagh im here  pm anytime xx

keeping busy aww its sooooooo exciting watching those programes but yeh does make u upset after a while...
lol yep looks like u are the only 1 stimmimg this time around.. hoping the balls in ur hand this time with a bfp xx

wolla hiya hun wow its really nice to see u checking on us all still.. hope ur doing ok.. and taking it easy... xx

lilly aww u poor thing make shore u be careful at work specially with dealing with kids hun... hope ur feeling a bit better tomorrow morning xx

hakunamatata how u feeling hun? hope ur also taking it easy as well xx

olga u made me lausgh by saying u just argued with dh because u wanted to ur soo funny and poor block getting him to do the ironing lol which sometimes its nice when they do help xx
good to hear ur feeling much better xxx

7november hope ur doing ok

afm nothing to report apart from im expecting a bfn the way im feeling


----------



## hasina

Hay all just a quick one from me I know u ladies won't be happy with me..
But I tested and it's a bfn...
Please all I know it's accurate as I have tested on clear blue and it's
Come out as not pregnant..
Seeing those words is breaks my heart buy I knew it would be..

Please ladies I don't want u to feel sorry for me,
The most thing u can do for me is be here for me and save a little prayer for me..
I'm not shocked just knew it's not gonna work out for me..
And right now I'm Feeling it never willxx

Sending all my love to u all, I'm soo sceared going on the next stage xx


----------



## angelgirl

spotting stop last night,

had a luke warm bath and put myself to bed early.
woke up with bad back ache now!... i sound such a moaner. sorry


----------



## Lilly27

Hasina, that brought a tear to my eyes, I know how you feel and I honestly wish I can change it for you! I have said a prayer and I am here for you if you need to talk! 

Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Keeping busy

Angle, back ach is another sign apparently. A girl who got a BFP last month, only sympton was back ach. I am so keeping eveything crosses for you.
Hasina, your test day isn't till Friday, so I'm hoping those sticks are wrong, sending you massess and massess of             
It will happen for you hun, one day I'm sure. are you gonna think about IVF or try an IUI with injections - easier to tell when you will ovulate and creates a few more follies. I feel for you hun, its a horrible feeling, knowing you want something so bad and it doesn't seem to be happening.
Hey to everyone else
take care all
xxxx


----------



## olga74

Hasina, such a pity about your result but as keeping said - you still have to wait til Friday to test and be sure.  I know you said that you believe this cycle hasn't worked but aren't you the one who keeps all our spirits up and tells us to wait til OTD??  And where ever this journey takes you hun, there will always be a few of us along side of you.  So, as scary as it may seems, sharing the road might make it that little bit easier.  And I will remember you when I say my prayer xxxxx

Keeping hows things going for you, not long til your basting (seriously is there any NICE word for this??

Shenagh - thinking of you hun and hope that what ever is happening, you know you're being thought of.

AMF - earlish night so back in better form and looking forward to a week away with our scuba diving club then meeting about our IVF.  Been looking into it and it's not so bad (ok ask me half way thru!!!!lol!!!)  

Check in later ladies xx


----------



## 7november

Jodie: Great News    

Hasina - there is a reason otd in a set date, you can never be sure, wait till friday and then repeat pt.  , i keep my Fx 4 u

Rosiepoe: thought the same dia pt today morning .   , still waiting for af

Angel girl: Fx for you.


----------



## Keeping busy

7november, sorry its a BFN, sending you lots of    
Olga, I'm OK ta, in for a scan Friday and hopefully basting Monday (we could just say insemination!). Fairly sure we will be moving on to IVF, but think we will have to wait a while due to needing to be refereed to another clinic.
I bet you can't wait for your time away. Where are you going? I have only been scuba diving once, in Egypt last year and loved it, although trying to talk under water (I'm a Chatterbox) meant I used up the oxygen fairly quickly and we all have to come up after 42 minutes - proved the instructor wrong who said it is always the women with the most left at the end! See you've got your consultation date - will have everything crossed for you.
Hey to everyone else,
take care
xxxxxx


----------



## sparklyme!

Hi ladies! 

Just checking in after 1 whole week without a laptop!!! The dinosaur one from work was driving me insane!

Please bear with me..........I had loads to read and catch up on!!!

Keeping - How are you....am I right in thinking you are nearly at insemination again already!!! That was quick! See time does fly sometimes! Hope the follies are ok XXXXX 

Olga - Hope you are ok too?Have you booked your holiday yet? X

Jodie - WOWEE girl congrts on BFP - Hold on tight little dot XXXXXXXX 

Hakuna - hope you are ok.....not long now!  I hear we both know cupcake!!!

Hi to all the other girls too!


----------



## Jodie K

Hi Girls,

thanks for all the messages and the animations!!   I've got my aspirin now and started taking that, so hopefully that does some good!! 

Also the clinic have left it up to me whether I start taking progesterone supplements now - I have no idea, but looked into, and some doctors recommend in early pregnancy if you've had recurrent miscarriage, but some say they dont think it will help, but shouldnt do any harm (altho they dont know that for a fact!) and some just say if natural  progesterone is low, then its likely that you'll miscarry anyway, and the progesterone will just delay it, my clinic said they cant test and there is no normal level, but I really dont know what to do - I dont want to be the reason I miscarry again!? any advice would be appreciated  

The clinic have also offered my hcg comparison tests, so I'm doing that on Friday and Monday, praying the levels are on track!!  

I'm so scared of miscarrying again....and I thought the 2ww was bad!! 

Wolla - its great to here from you hun, 14 weeks already!! That must be a really exciting time, hope everything is going ok  

Hasina & 7Nov, sorry its not a BFP for you this time.  Hasina - on a positve note - IVF has better succcess rates doesnt it?! It'll happen for you soon hun  

Shenagh - thanks for posting specially for me, my thoughts are with you, I'm sure we've all had down times, I know I have had a few, pm me if you want to chat.  

Hi to everyone else

Sorry for the me post.


----------



## sparklyme!

Jodie - we are both in the same boat here girl! PM Me if you like!!


----------



## lynn1303

Olga. I'm glad u sound as if u have ur pma back!! 

Congrats Jodie. It's so nice to hear good news. 

Keeping I'm a nurse. I qualified with a diploma then worked for my degree part time then got my hons by studying part time too. It was hard but I do still miss it. I know I'm mad. But I'm considering doing my masters. But we will see. Wot is it ur studying? I remember having to do lit reviews. They weren't my friend.  

Hasina babes I pray the result changes on Friday  I'm not going to feel sorry for you there is no need u r a strong woman who deals with whatever life throws at her. 

Angel it sounds like implantation. I hope it is and u get ur bfp. 

Shenagh hope u r ok. 

Xxxxx


----------



## janine-blessme

Hasina think of u Hun we both in same boat praying for a miracle


----------



## Keeping busy

Hey Lynn, I'm doing an MA, I want them to award it in Early Years, which they can if enough of my credits fit - which they should, otherwise they will award it in Education. By the time I have finished it will have taken my the best part of 5 years, as done it gradually, PG cert, PG dip now just disseration to go - yahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh! I have to say I've been slack since I submitted my proposal last September. A good friend reckons if I become fully focused on it and let it take over my life I'll end up with a natural BFP - I suppose I can only hope shes right! What area of nursing to do specialise in? 
Jodie, I don't know about pessaries, but I would say they don't seem to do any harm. My clinic makes you use them from day of basting until at least 6 weeks if not 12. I really am hoping and praying for you. I can imagine it must be so hard when things have gone wrong in the past.
Sparkly - wondered where you had gone.
Hope your OK.
Not long to scan date now - I should be basting on Monday hopefully.
Take care all
xxxxx


----------



## angelgirl

ive been given the pessaries twice a day since my iui... carry on till i test.

if i fall i carry on taking them till 12 weeks of preg


----------



## hasina

hi all,

lilly thankyou for understanding in how im feeling it means alot when we have friends on here really understanding in what we feeling..
 how are u doing hun?

keeping give me some more info on the injection please as they have never recommended injection to be...
as u can see i did get bfp but didnt last long.. iv just got a  mark over my head will iui work for me as it did once..
specially with my clinic missing my ovulation..ect think i have the iui too early now.. as when i had a bfp  it was around day 16 or 17.. and my last 2 cycles been having  iui on day 12..
thanx hun, but FAT CHANCE it will change clear blue is the best and is very accurate and the fact iv been tell u ladies im feeling af on its way.. goodluck for the scan xxx

olga im sorry hun i no it was rude of me testing early while i give everyone else advise... its just specially as i said im feeling af is on its way soo i just decided what have i got to loose just the same as last cycle.. and as always i am right..
how did ur meeting go? u have to tell me all about it..

7november sorry hun hope its ur turn on the next cycle for a bfp xx

lynn hun thanx for ur sweet post means alot.. but i daut it it wont changexx hope ur doing ok hun

janine all i can do is right now is send u loads of       

hi to everyone else i have missed out on xx

afm well got nothing to say as im doing ok.. have to be innit.. work was fine just got on with it as normal trying to put a brave face act on.

p.s lol no wonder i was the best student in drama  soo that helps me get on with life tbh xx


----------



## Keeping busy

Hey Hasina,
I am no expert but this is what I have learnt along the way about injections. You normally use Gonal F or Menapour to increase follicle action (there are some other things used but these are most common in IUI). They tend to give gonal F to private patients as it is synthetic, and costs more and menapour if you're on the NHS, its natural and cheaper. (if you want to know what it is made from pm me). Apparently all research has shown they work just the same. It depends on the clinic and I think a bit on your age but my clinic then want you to produce between 1 and 3 follicles that are 18 - 24 mm. They hope to get you at least two - double the chance. I then also inject suprecur, which stops my natural system working and therefore prevents ovulation happening, hence why I managed to get a follie that was 30 mm. I know not all clinics do this but it works for me. Then when scan shows some perfect follies - you do the trigger. It means less trips to be scanned. You know when you will ovulate, no need to use OPK's etc etc. First cycle is obviously hit and miss while they sort the does you need out but after that things should be straight forward ish. Then because your cycle has been taken over by the suprecur, you use the pessaries after basting. Again not all clinics do this but seems more do than don't. As i said, i am no expert but i ask a lot of questions and normally hang around for 45 min - 1 hr after basting and the nurse normally chats to me and will answer anything I ask - hence why I know what menapour is made from.
Hope the info is useful Hun,
take Care and lots of


----------



## olga74

Good morning everyone, 

Bathing in sunshine from inside my office!!! Does this bode well for my week away

Keeping - you're a mine of advice - I too know what it's made from  - DH couldn't believe me!!  I don't use the suprecur but have used the Gonal-F and Menupor.  They found the right combo last cycle.  

Hasina how are you this morning hun?  Was thinking of you last night - hope you're getting your PMA back and if not, I've mine so I'll share         


Jodie - I don't have a clue about progesterone supplements.  The first I heard about them was here but anything that can help, right?

Janine how are you doing today?      for you hun

Shenagh      

AMF 2nd last day of work then off to the south west of Ireland.  We're heading away with our scuba diving club, the only thing is, I gave it up this year to concentrate on this......and I really miss it.  But not being pregeant means that I can help out.  Looks like there is about 40 of us going, with 12 going for the whole week.  If we get nice weather it'll be as good as being abroad.  And then we have our consultation, it's going to come around very quickly. Which is good because I want to be back doing something - this break, while it's good, just shows how involved the process really is.  

Anyway back to the office work.  I'll check in later xxx


----------



## hasina

Goodmorning all decided to take a day today as dd school shut as teachers are on strike, Pluse thought  it would do me a little good ..

Keeping Hun Thankyou soo much for taking time in replying back.
Ok this whole injection that most ladies take I. Understand it more now.
As iv always been on only clomid 50
The thing with me is I'm thinking the timing of iui is not correctly being done for me and with the problem that I ovulate befor..
But as some of the ladies and u have mentioned that there is something to stop me ovulating naturally..
So still as I say got a question mark over my head if I should just go down to ivf if iui doesn't work for me then wasting another £1000..
Fingers crosses for ur scan tomorrow xx

Shenagh Hun how u doing we are all here for u when u feel ready xxx

Olga hope ur okxx

Hi to everyone else


----------



## sparklyme!

Morning Hasina
It is such a hard decision all this fertility stuff especially when it is self funded! If you have a go with the injectables it should sort out the timings better for you as the trigger shot controls that! This should make you feel more in control of things! The injectables are fine, I hardly had any side affects. They sometimes use the first cycle to get the recipe right for you! But I would highly recommend acupuncture too if you are not having it already! Keep positive it will happen just try to take it one step at a time.


----------



## hasina

keeping   whats in the injection?getting curios sound something i wouldnt agree on xx

sparkle thanx for that info hun.. it really helps..hope ur doing much better xx


----------



## olga74

Hasina I have to agree with sparklyme, acupuncture is a good addition to the cycle.  I think, for me, it's helped my head so that I can relax, as well as my body.  And as for what's in the injections - well it's....you're going to have to google it.  It sounds worse than it really is.  

But I do know what you mean with the self funding.  We're the same.  We did 3 cycles with Clomid and the trigger shot and timed intercourse, then we had 1 cycle with Gonal-f and trigger, a cancelled cycle with the same, and now a cycle with Clomid and Menupor and trigger shot.  I guess we're looking at spending another 1000, knowing that it hasn't worked so far, or jumping to about 4500, more detailed and involved procedure.  We made our decision over the weekend, but that, we feel, is the right decision for us.  I think I'm comforted that they do the 'introduction' in the lab so that's one less action that has to happen inside of me.  What my acupuncture guy did say though is that if the actual issue is my uterus then this will be seen more easily.  

I suppose it's only when we are in this situation that we have to face these issues.  If you want to pm me, thrash it out a bit more, that's alright. We can do a pros and cons list!!

Keeping hope you're feeling good for tomorrow xx

Anyway back to work, xx


----------



## 7november

Hi Ladies, 

Hasina I have been asked to use clomid as well and have been asked to come for scan on cd10 to moitor follicular growth and the hcg injection to stimulate ovulayion. Correct me if I am wrong, I understand you think you ovulate before IUI, is that right? , If yes then ask your clinic to monitor you early and hcg inj( not sure if same as trigger?) 

afm: started spotting but not af yet.. First time I am waiting for af desperately!


----------



## 7november

keeping good luck for scan tomm. keep us informed


----------



## sparklyme!

Olga - Try not to stress too much, you have only had 2 full cycles of IUI and when I was talking to the nurse about it she said it is the same as trying naturally so for some people it may take a few months longer. I can understand the balance scales of money and success it is a difficult choice. IVF does give you less to worry about as in it takes the guess work out of the whole......did the sperm meet the egg, did it or did it not implant and so on! It is soooooooo frustrating that we should have to pay at all or have limited funding.....when we can all give children so much love and they are wanted so badly!!!!  
All I know is I was going to do IVF in Aug and only did another cycle of IUI because I had drugs left in the fridge and look what happened to me!!!!!!!


----------



## Jodie K

Hi Girls,

Thanks for the advice about the progesterone, I just feel the progesterone hates me tho or doesnt work for me - I have had IUI 5 times, 3 times without progesterone and got 3 bfps, and 2 times with progesterone and got 2 bfns!! I'm at the clinic tomorrow for blood tests anyway, so I'll ask for some advice then....

Keeping - maybe its worth asking if you can try the IUI without the progesterone this time!?

Sparkly - sorry you're having an anxious time too, sounds like your didi dot it doing well so far tho, do you know how many weeks and days you were when your hcg was 590? Just so I have something to compare to tomorrow! Did they say that was about normal for how far along you were?


----------



## sparklyme!

Jodie - the hcg can fluctuate from woman to woman - you can google it!
But mine was 187 on day 17 post iui and then 590 day 19! It was right for the time and it doubles every 48 hours!
Good luck tomorrow but try not to read too much into the level as they will probably want to repeat it 48 hours later, this shows it rising to confirm!   

Also I am not on the progesterone!


----------



## shenagh1

hey,

good luck tomorrow jodie for tomorrow!!

hasina hun- hope you get the result you need tomorrow also!! 

keeping how are you?

olga- enjoy your week away chick xx

hi to everyone else

sparkly hope your wee bean is doing well 
x


----------



## hasina

shenagh


----------



## angelgirl

have brown spotting again, af pains.
so af is close by... have accepted that my 2 nd iui hasnt worked...


----------



## Lilly27

Angelgirl the brown spotting is a good sign according to implantation signs, and the af signs maybe the side effects of the iui and medication! That's what I have been reading up about! So there is still time yet! Is it next wednesday that ur test date is? Keeping praying for you Hun!  it's hard not to think the worse and also not be too positive! I can't seem to find the balance! 
My nipples are so big I could hang coat hangers off them lol! I have had stomach cramps and back ache, I can't help one min thinking oh it's signs, but no spotting, then the next I am thinking oh it's just side effects, so which we had out our own ultrasound machine so we can have a look lol! 

So hopefully you get to test next week! 

Hi to everyone else hopevwe are all as well as can be! 

Xxx


----------



## angelgirl

monday test day...... nope i know my body its af.
im not going to belive its spotting, ive stop my pessaries this morning as im sure they prolong the af coming.

i would totally love it to be but it hasnt worked... so i can have a drink!! as soon as af arrives


----------



## hasina

Just quick 1 from me ladies,
Those that had fingers crossed for me it didn't work out.
Just to be accurate thought I'd let u ladies no, even though I new it wasn't gonna change.
Just getting ready to go to work..
Will cal the clinic and let them no..
I will most probably be taking a break but will be having a review done, soo don't no mind might even change.
Right now feel as if my body needs a break..

Hope everyones ok will catch up later xxx
Love Hasina xxx


----------



## hasina

Omg  AF has arrived just as soon as I posted.
Gosh my cramps has already started..


----------



## olga74

Hasina sweetheart, I know you knew yourself but it's still not easy news to bear.  And as for that wicked    , couple of painkillers and get rid of the cramps.  Hope your workday goes by quickly xxx


----------



## 7november

hasina, angelgirl       


afm: af arrived yesterday night. starting clomid tomm.


----------



## olga74

Angelgirl - you have to wait til your OTD.  This might be a great sign of implementation.  sending you lots of       

7November welcome to the rollarcoaster!!!

Hasina how are you feeling hun?

Shenagh how are you doing hun?  

AMF finishing work in 25 minutes, heading to get early birthday present for DH, then home to pack clothes, gear and food.  Planning a bit of a lie-on in the morning and then a 5 hour journey.  And I've made an appointment for acupuncture while I'm away.  Actually my own guy did all the leg work for me.  It'll be on day 14 and seems that's good....  Does it sound strange that I'm missing my injections, scans, bloods and the routine of a cycle?  And I know, the break is good for me, but it's amazing what you get used to.  

Anyway, better set my out of office!!  I'm bringing the laptop with me so I'll still be in touch.

Oh Jodie, how did you get on today xxx


----------



## janine-blessme

Sorry hasina I'm not even bothering to test after BFN af on way if nothing over weekend then I will sending u hugs hunni


----------



## Lilly27

Officially on 1ww!!! Can't believe it's gone so quick! 

Will check in with everyone later x


----------



## lynn1303

Big hugs hasina. 

Angel. I wouldn't be too sure til otd. Pls don't stop pessaries til clinic tell u. 

How did ur scan go keeping? 

Yay liley. One more week. Good luck. 

Hope u have a nice weekend olga. 

7  good luck for this cycle. 

Sparkly hope u r feeling well!!! 

Hi to sheenagh janine Jodie hakunna hope ur all well. 

Big hugs. 

Afm. My wedding anniversary today so hoping I get spoiled rotten. Xxxx


----------



## janine-blessme

Official BFN af arrived with force am gutted but will try once more when we saved enough thanks to everyone for help and support


----------



## hakunamatata

janine an hasina i am so sorry girls     

lynn hope you get spoilt rotten tonight. xx

olga have a fantastic holiday sounds fabulous

lily one week down, you go girl x

november glad af arrived, away you go

angel dont give up yet x

jodie good luck today

hello to everyone ive missed xx have a lovely weekend x im out for a thai tonight, im addicted to it x


----------



## Jodie K

Hi Peeps,

Thanks for those that asked after me   hcg was 333 today, which doesnt mean much until I go back for the comparison test on monday, praying that is ok   I'm literally just taking one day at a time!!!

Sparkly - thanks for the advice hun, hope your doing ok, not long now till your scan.

Shenagh - hoping your feeling better - are you going to carry on with the IUI?

Lilly - glad your 2ww is going quickly! 

Hakuna -  hope your doing ok

Hasina - sorry it didnt work for you this time hun, so are you going to give it another go, or undecided? Surely you have only had 3 proper attempts, and it did work for you the first time, maybe if they gave you the trigger for the IUI then your chances would be good?

Janine - sorry it didnt work for you this time   Its so hard when it doesnt work...

Lynn -  

Olga - have a nice holiday, and just chill out while your not on all your meds!!  

7Nov - yay at getting started! Hope this is your time!!  

Hi to everyone i've missed  xx


----------



## Jodie K

Just updating....

*Stimming*  
Keeping Busy - day 9 scan 1st July
7November - scan date?

*2ww*  
Angelgirl - OTD 4th July
Evah - OTD 7th July
Lilly27 - OTD 8th July

*BFP* 
Bonijade - early scan 14/6/11 EDD 31/1/2012
hakunamatata - early scan ? EDD Feb 2012
Sparklyme - early scan 05/07/11 EDD Feb 2012
RosiePoe - early scan?? EDD Mar 2012
Jodie K - hcg comparison test 04/07/11 - taking one day at a time!

*Inbetween cycles* 
Lynn waiting for AF TO ARRIVE TX JULY 
Cupcake - Changing clinics 
Helenx - Waiting to try again
Olga74 - 1 month break and poss IVF xxxx (but I'm still checking in)
Weezlet - Waiting for IUI consultation
Shenagh 
Leam31
Hasina 
Janine


----------



## sparklyme!

Hi jodie! 
That was good news then! Just hold on tight and count the days until monday....you should be over 700 by then!!!!!!!! Unfortunately this bit is harder than the 2ww!!!     Only 4 sleeps now for me!         

Keeping-  how was your scan today? Hope the follies are growing nicely!!! Nearly Time!!!  

Janine - sending you big      at this difficult time! keep your chin up and move forward girl!!!!

Hasina - hope you are bearing up too!!!    

Olga- Enjoy the diving and the fab weather girl!!! Have fun!!! 

Lynn -   

Hakuna - Enjoy the thai food  my fav is chinese.....yum!!!!

Lily only 1 week wait to go!!!


----------



## angelgirl

how can it be implantation spotting? im using a pad to saves my pants.

im spotty, greasy hair...... its so af!!


----------



## Keeping busy

Hey ladies,
Hasina, Janine and angle girl, sending you all lots of    
Jodie, fingers crossed for your next blood test Monday.
Sparkly, not long to wait now.
Olga, have a lovely week away, enjoy the break.
Lynn, happy anniversary, hope you've been spoilt
Shenga, how are you Hun, OK I hope, lots of   
7, good luck with this cycle
Lily, glad you're coping OK on your 2ww.
Hakuna i love Thai also, yummy yummy yummy. For honeymoon we went to Thai land and had so many yummy meals. Hope your doing OK.
Hey to everyone else.
Thanks to everyone who asked after me. Not sure what's goons happen this cycle. It's a bit complicated, and so we won't know if things are going ahead until Monday. Off away for hen weekend tomorrow morning which I'm looking forward to.
Take care all
X x x x


----------



## 7november

hi LADIES, 

Angelgirl and Jnine lots of      
Olga have a lovely break
Jodie good luck with test monday.  

AFMaf today, clomid from tomm for 5 days,scan on 11th.


----------



## lynn1303

Keeping enjoy ur hen weekend. I'm sorry this cycle has been complicated. Hope u have some good news on monday. 

Hope everyone enjoys their weekend. 

Afm still waiting on af. Due on monday. Last cycle was first time it arrived on it's own so chances r  I'll need to wait an extra week then have provera. 


Big hugs buds. 

Xxxxxx


----------



## nickym

New home this way ladies

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=266572.new#new


----------

